# Boys VS Girls



## Hamusuta (Apr 17, 2013)

Actually, I found this game on another forum and thought of bringing it up here.This game is pretty easy.
We all start at 500.
Then, boys will deduct a number and try to reach reach 0 whilst girls add a number to reach 1,000.
Example:
Boy 1: 499
Boy 2: 498
Girl 1: 499
Boy 3: 498
Girl 2: 499
Girl 3: 500

Have Fun. :3 I'll start:
499

*Round One Winners:*
Boys!

*Round Two Winners:*
Boys!

*Round Three Winners:*
Girls!

*Round Four Winners:*
Girls!

*Round Five Winners:*
Girls!


----------



## Elijo (Apr 17, 2013)

500!


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 17, 2013)

499


----------



## oath2order (Apr 17, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> 499



wait you're a boy? I just assumed you weren't. This is awkward

498


----------



## Joey (Apr 17, 2013)

lol^^ 497


----------



## Kip (Apr 17, 2013)

496

just so ya know, no side will never win (unless course a gender goes extinct or sumfin).


----------



## Bambi (Apr 17, 2013)

497


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 17, 2013)

498


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 17, 2013)

497       .


----------



## Tammyface (Apr 17, 2013)

498


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 17, 2013)

497


----------



## Kip (Apr 17, 2013)

496


----------



## Mary (Apr 17, 2013)

497


----------



## satellitestorm (Apr 17, 2013)

496

I can't tell the gender of the user with names and avatars alone, so this topic is very helpful!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2013)

495


----------



## Kip (Apr 17, 2013)

satellitestorm said:


> 496
> 
> I can't tell the gender of the user with names and avatars alone, so this topic is very helpful!



Yeah, i agree!

494


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 17, 2013)

493


----------



## Mary (Apr 17, 2013)

494

(Losing the battle)

And also, I'd hope you could tell MY gender.


----------



## Sora (Apr 17, 2013)

493

Wait... I'm male?!

Also Mary I think you are a boy


----------



## Mary (Apr 17, 2013)

494


Thanks, Sora. Was it all the pink that gave me away? ;P


----------



## Sora (Apr 17, 2013)

493 

Yeah I mean what animal crossing fan doesn't like pink and isn't a boy? lol

Double Negative D:


----------



## Mary (Apr 17, 2013)

494

This may surprise you, but I prefer orange.


----------



## Kip (Apr 17, 2013)

493 I prefer pink... juss kiddin i also like orange.


----------



## Sora (Apr 17, 2013)

492 
Yes Kip help me take this to zero haha!


----------



## Kip (Apr 17, 2013)

491 Alright! :>


----------



## Kip (Apr 17, 2013)

UGH WRONG  thread


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 17, 2013)

490


----------



## Sora (Apr 17, 2013)

489


----------



## Kip (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry bout that XD 

Muh PC lagged tabs so i ended up posting here instead of My Req thread


488 forget what i said about a side not winning.


----------



## Sora (Apr 17, 2013)

487
k...


----------



## Kip (Apr 17, 2013)

486 i think the girls might give up.


----------



## Sora (Apr 17, 2013)

485

Girls do you forfeit?


----------



## Kip (Apr 17, 2013)

484


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 17, 2013)

483


----------



## Kip (Apr 17, 2013)

482


----------



## Sora (Apr 17, 2013)

481


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 17, 2013)

480


----------



## Kip (Apr 17, 2013)

479


----------



## oath2order (Apr 18, 2013)

478


----------



## Sora (Apr 18, 2013)

477


----------



## Elijo (Apr 18, 2013)

Come on girls what are you waiting for?
478!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 18, 2013)

477


----------



## Elijo (Apr 18, 2013)

478... -_-


----------



## Kip (Apr 18, 2013)

477 :>


----------



## Familitchi (Apr 18, 2013)

girls come on!
476


----------



## Elijo (Apr 18, 2013)

477...
I'm so alone... （；＿；）


----------



## Kip (Apr 18, 2013)

476 It looks like most of the girls don't come to this part of TBT :< no fun


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 18, 2013)

475


----------



## Kip (Apr 18, 2013)

474


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 18, 2013)

473 C:<


----------



## Kip (Apr 18, 2013)

472 >:^)


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 18, 2013)

471


----------



## Elijo (Apr 18, 2013)

472... Why girls why did you leave me? o(~_~o​


----------



## Kip (Apr 18, 2013)

471 XD


----------



## Elijo (Apr 18, 2013)

472... It's no fun with me attempting to do all the work for the girls... T_T


----------



## SockHead (Apr 18, 2013)

471 BOYS RULE


----------



## Elijo (Apr 18, 2013)

472...


----------



## Marceline (Apr 18, 2013)

473.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 18, 2013)

472 muahah


----------



## Marceline (Apr 18, 2013)

473 >:3 
Bad hamster


----------



## Elijo (Apr 18, 2013)

474! :3


----------



## Joey (Apr 18, 2013)

473


----------



## Elijo (Apr 18, 2013)

474


----------



## Joey (Apr 18, 2013)

473.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 18, 2013)

472


----------



## Marceline (Apr 18, 2013)

473.


----------



## Elijo (Apr 18, 2013)

474


----------



## Marceline (Apr 18, 2013)

475.


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 18, 2013)

476


----------



## Marceline (Apr 18, 2013)

477.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 18, 2013)

478


----------



## Elijo (Apr 18, 2013)

749


----------



## Marceline (Apr 18, 2013)

750 wooooo go girls


----------



## Joey (Apr 18, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> 749



Actually 479^^ Then 480 for Marceline

479 for me


----------



## Elijo (Apr 18, 2013)

480


----------



## Kip (Apr 18, 2013)

479


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 18, 2013)

478


----------



## oath2order (Apr 18, 2013)

477


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 19, 2013)

476


----------



## Starlight (Apr 19, 2013)

477


----------



## Kip (Apr 19, 2013)

476


----------



## Elijo (Apr 19, 2013)

477


----------



## Kip (Apr 19, 2013)

476


----------



## Elijo (Apr 19, 2013)

477


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 19, 2013)

476


----------



## Elijo (Apr 19, 2013)

477


----------



## Marceline (Apr 19, 2013)

478.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2013)

477


----------



## Starlight (Apr 19, 2013)

478


----------



## Marceline (Apr 19, 2013)

479.


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 19, 2013)

478


----------



## Kip (Apr 19, 2013)

477


----------



## Starlight (Apr 19, 2013)

478


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Apr 19, 2013)

477


----------



## Marceline (Apr 19, 2013)

478.


----------



## Joey (Apr 19, 2013)

477


----------



## Marceline (Apr 19, 2013)

478. o.o


----------



## Joey (Apr 19, 2013)

477


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2013)

476


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 19, 2013)

475


----------



## Marceline (Apr 19, 2013)

476. Come on women, where have you all gone?


----------



## Kip (Apr 19, 2013)

475!


----------



## Joey (Apr 19, 2013)

474


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 19, 2013)

473


----------



## Joey (Apr 19, 2013)

472


----------



## Elijo (Apr 19, 2013)

Marceline said:


> 476. Come on women, where have you all gone?



I had to sleep, timezones you know.
473!


----------



## Joey (Apr 19, 2013)

472.  I'm going to sleep soon


----------



## Elijo (Apr 19, 2013)

473. Well it's only 7:44 am for me so I have all day to do this thing.


----------



## Joey (Apr 19, 2013)

472


----------



## Kip (Apr 19, 2013)

471


----------



## Joey (Apr 19, 2013)

470


----------



## Kip (Apr 19, 2013)

469!


----------



## Elijo (Apr 19, 2013)

470


----------



## Kip (Apr 19, 2013)

469


----------



## Elijo (Apr 19, 2013)

470


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 19, 2013)

469


----------



## Elijo (Apr 19, 2013)

470


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 19, 2013)

469

Never seen a forum game like this. I would copy this and put in on Nookipedia's forum, but we have a ton of guys there...


----------



## Elijo (Apr 19, 2013)

470


----------



## Mary (Apr 19, 2013)

471


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 19, 2013)

470


----------



## Mary (Apr 19, 2013)

471


----------



## Kip (Apr 19, 2013)

470!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 19, 2013)

471


----------



## Kip (Apr 19, 2013)

470!


----------



## Elijo (Apr 19, 2013)

471


----------



## Bambi (Apr 19, 2013)

472


----------



## Kip (Apr 19, 2013)

471


----------



## oath2order (Apr 20, 2013)

470


----------



## Elijo (Apr 20, 2013)

471


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

470


----------



## Elijo (Apr 20, 2013)

471


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 20, 2013)

472. Wtf where are all the maidens such as I?


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

471


----------



## Wing (Apr 20, 2013)

472


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

471


----------



## Elijo (Apr 20, 2013)

472


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 20, 2013)

471


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 20, 2013)

472


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

471


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 20, 2013)

470


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 20, 2013)

471


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 20, 2013)

470


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 20, 2013)

469.


----------



## Marceline (Apr 20, 2013)

470.


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

469


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 20, 2013)

468.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 20, 2013)

467


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

466


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

465


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 20, 2013)

464


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

463


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 20, 2013)

462


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

461


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

460


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

459


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

458


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

457


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

456


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

455


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

454


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

453


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

452


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

451


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

450


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

449


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

448


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

447


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

446


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

445


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

444


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

443


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

442


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

441


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

440


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

439


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

438


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

437


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

436


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

435


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

434


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

433


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

432


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

431


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

430


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

429


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

428


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

427


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

426


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

425


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

424


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

423


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

422


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

421


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

420


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

419!


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

418


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

417


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

416


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

415


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

414


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

413


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

412


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

411


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

410


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

409


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

408


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

407


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

406


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

405


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

404


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

403


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

402


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

401


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

400!!


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

YAY! 399


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

398


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

397


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

396


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

395


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

394


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

393


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

392


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

391


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

390


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

389


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

388


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

387    Bye


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

386 Kake :>


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

385


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Apr 20, 2013)

385


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Apr 20, 2013)

385


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

384


----------



## Starlight (Apr 20, 2013)

385


----------



## Elijo (Apr 20, 2013)

386


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2013)

385


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 20, 2013)

384.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 20, 2013)

383


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 20, 2013)

382


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 20, 2013)

381


----------



## Elijo (Apr 20, 2013)

382


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 20, 2013)

383


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 20, 2013)

382


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 21, 2013)

383


----------



## Kip (Apr 21, 2013)

382


----------



## Elijo (Apr 21, 2013)

383


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 21, 2013)

384


----------



## Marceline (Apr 21, 2013)

385


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 21, 2013)

384


----------



## oath2order (Apr 21, 2013)

384


----------



## Joey (Apr 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> 384



383^^ 

382


----------



## Elijo (Apr 21, 2013)

383


----------



## Joey (Apr 21, 2013)

382


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 21, 2013)

381


----------



## Joey (Apr 21, 2013)

380


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 21, 2013)

381


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 21, 2013)

380


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 21, 2013)

381


----------



## Elijo (Apr 21, 2013)

382


----------



## Mary (Apr 21, 2013)

383


----------



## Elijo (Apr 21, 2013)

384


----------



## Mary (Apr 21, 2013)

385 (we can DO this!)


----------



## Elijo (Apr 21, 2013)

386


----------



## Mary (Apr 21, 2013)

387 (let's go, girls!)


----------



## Elijo (Apr 21, 2013)

388


----------



## Mary (Apr 21, 2013)

389


----------



## Elijo (Apr 21, 2013)

390


----------



## Mary (Apr 21, 2013)

391


----------



## Elijo (Apr 21, 2013)

392


----------



## Mary (Apr 21, 2013)

393

S'up?


----------



## Elijo (Apr 21, 2013)

394.

Nothing much happening. You?


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 21, 2013)

395


----------



## Kip (Apr 22, 2013)

394


----------



## Elijo (Apr 22, 2013)

395


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 22, 2013)

396


----------



## Bambi (Apr 22, 2013)

397


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 22, 2013)

398


----------



## Bambi (Apr 22, 2013)

399


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 22, 2013)

398


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 22, 2013)

399


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 22, 2013)

398 D:<


----------



## Bambi (Apr 22, 2013)

399!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 22, 2013)

400


----------



## oath2order (Apr 22, 2013)

399


----------



## Beanoz4 (Apr 22, 2013)

398


----------



## Bambi (Apr 22, 2013)

399 GO AWAY BOYS!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 22, 2013)

398 no


----------



## Bambi (Apr 22, 2013)

399.....

Come on ladies!! If the boys don't wanna leave we will have to MAKE them leave >


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 22, 2013)

400


----------



## oath2order (Apr 22, 2013)

398

come get.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 22, 2013)

400.

You skipped 399. Cheater cheater pumpkin eater!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 22, 2013)

399.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 22, 2013)

398


----------



## Bambi (Apr 22, 2013)

399 RAWR!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 22, 2013)

398


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 22, 2013)

397 C:<


----------



## Joey (Apr 22, 2013)

396


----------



## Elijo (Apr 22, 2013)

397


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 22, 2013)

398


----------



## Elijo (Apr 22, 2013)

399!


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 22, 2013)

398 >;c


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 22, 2013)

397!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 22, 2013)

398


----------



## Elijo (Apr 22, 2013)

399


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 22, 2013)

400


----------



## Elijo (Apr 22, 2013)

401


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 22, 2013)

402


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 22, 2013)

403!


----------



## Elijo (Apr 22, 2013)

404


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 22, 2013)

403


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 22, 2013)

404


----------



## Sora (Apr 22, 2013)

403


----------



## Elijo (Apr 22, 2013)

404


----------



## Sora (Apr 22, 2013)

403.


----------



## Elijo (Apr 22, 2013)

404


----------



## Sora (Apr 22, 2013)

403


----------



## Elijo (Apr 22, 2013)

404


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 22, 2013)

403


----------



## PaJami (Apr 23, 2013)

402


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2013)

401


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 23, 2013)

400


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2013)

399


----------



## Elijo (Apr 23, 2013)

400


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 23, 2013)

399 D:


----------



## Elijo (Apr 23, 2013)

400


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 23, 2013)

399 ;_;


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2013)

398! HAHAHA I'M BACK.


----------



## Mary (Apr 23, 2013)

399 me too.


----------



## Elijo (Apr 23, 2013)

400


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 23, 2013)

400!


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 23, 2013)

399


----------



## Bambi (Apr 23, 2013)

400


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2013)

399 sorry


----------



## Bambi (Apr 23, 2013)

400 lol


----------



## Elijo (Apr 23, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> 400!


You are suppose to be 401.
Then Hamusuta with 400.
Bambi with 401.
Oath2order with 400.
Bambi with 401.

And I am... 402!


----------



## Bambi (Apr 23, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> You are suppose to be 401.
> Then Hamusuta with 400.
> Bambi with 401.
> Oath2order with 400.
> ...



MUHAHAHAHHAA

403


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2013)

402


----------



## Bambi (Apr 23, 2013)

403


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 23, 2013)

404 error post not found


----------



## Sora (Apr 23, 2013)

403


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 23, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> 404 error post not found



*Spittake*

402


----------



## Bambi (Apr 23, 2013)

403


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 23, 2013)

402


----------



## Bambi (Apr 23, 2013)

403


----------



## Elijo (Apr 23, 2013)

404... Oh no! The error is showing up again!


----------



## Bambi (Apr 23, 2013)

405


----------



## Elijo (Apr 23, 2013)

406


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 23, 2013)

407


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 23, 2013)

406


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 23, 2013)

407


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 23, 2013)

406


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 23, 2013)

407


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

408


----------



## Kip (Apr 24, 2013)

407


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2013)

406


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

407


----------



## Kip (Apr 24, 2013)

406


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

407 >


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 24, 2013)

408


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

409


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2013)

408


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 24, 2013)

407


----------



## Mary (Apr 24, 2013)

408

Seriously, where are the girls?


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

409
Right here, wait...


----------



## BellaSara567 (Apr 24, 2013)

410


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

411


----------



## BellaSara567 (Apr 24, 2013)

412


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

413


----------



## BellaSara567 (Apr 24, 2013)

414

Woooo the girls are making a come back!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2013)

413


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

414


----------



## BellaSara567 (Apr 24, 2013)

415!


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

416


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 24, 2013)

415


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2013)

414


----------



## Caius (Apr 24, 2013)

415


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2013)

414


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

415


----------



## pigeonqueen (Apr 24, 2013)

416


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

417


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2013)

416


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 24, 2013)

417


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

418


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 24, 2013)

417


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

418


----------



## Mary (Apr 24, 2013)

419


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 24, 2013)

420


----------



## Elijo (Apr 24, 2013)

421


----------



## Bambi (Apr 24, 2013)

422


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 25, 2013)

423


----------



## Kip (Apr 25, 2013)

422
Boooy you girls are storming back! I shouldn't take ya'll too lightly.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 25, 2013)

421


----------



## Elijo (Apr 25, 2013)

422


----------



## oath2order (Apr 25, 2013)

421


----------



## Elijo (Apr 25, 2013)

422


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 25, 2013)

421


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 25, 2013)

422


----------



## Bambi (Apr 25, 2013)

423


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 25, 2013)

422


----------



## oath2order (Apr 25, 2013)

421


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 25, 2013)

422


----------



## Bambi (Apr 25, 2013)

423


----------



## Mary (Apr 25, 2013)

424


----------



## Bambi (Apr 25, 2013)

425


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 25, 2013)

426


----------



## Bambi (Apr 25, 2013)

427


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 25, 2013)

428


----------



## Elijo (Apr 25, 2013)

429


----------



## Bambi (Apr 25, 2013)

430


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 25, 2013)

429 What happened to the boys? D:


----------



## Elijo (Apr 25, 2013)

430


----------



## Bambi (Apr 25, 2013)

431


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 25, 2013)

432


----------



## Octavia (Apr 25, 2013)

433.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 25, 2013)

434


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 25, 2013)

435


----------



## Kip (Apr 25, 2013)

434


----------



## Elijo (Apr 26, 2013)

435


----------



## oath2order (Apr 26, 2013)

434


----------



## Elijo (Apr 26, 2013)

435


----------



## oath2order (Apr 26, 2013)

434


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 26, 2013)

435


----------



## Elijo (Apr 26, 2013)

436


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 26, 2013)

437


----------



## oath2order (Apr 26, 2013)

436


----------



## Elijo (Apr 26, 2013)

437


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 26, 2013)

436


----------



## Elijo (Apr 26, 2013)

437


----------



## oath2order (Apr 26, 2013)

436


----------



## Elijo (Apr 26, 2013)

437


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 26, 2013)

438


----------



## Elijo (Apr 26, 2013)

439


----------



## Kip (Apr 26, 2013)

438


----------



## Elijo (Apr 27, 2013)

439


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 27, 2013)

438


----------



## Elijo (Apr 27, 2013)

439


----------



## oath2order (Apr 27, 2013)

438


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 27, 2013)

439


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

439


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 27, 2013)

438


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 27, 2013)

439


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

438


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 27, 2013)

439


----------



## Batsu (Apr 27, 2013)

440


----------



## oath2order (Apr 27, 2013)

439


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

438


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 27, 2013)

439


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 27, 2013)

438


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

437


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 27, 2013)

438


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

437


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 27, 2013)

438


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 27, 2013)

437


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

436


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 27, 2013)

435


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

434


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 27, 2013)

433


----------



## jebug29 (Apr 27, 2013)

432


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 27, 2013)

431


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

430


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 27, 2013)

429


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

428


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 27, 2013)

427


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

426


----------



## jebug29 (Apr 27, 2013)

425


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

424


----------



## Elijo (Apr 27, 2013)

425


----------



## jebug29 (Apr 27, 2013)

424


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

423


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 27, 2013)

422


----------



## Elijo (Apr 27, 2013)

423


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

422


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 27, 2013)

421


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

420


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 27, 2013)

421


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

420


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 27, 2013)

421


----------



## broadwaythecat (Apr 27, 2013)

419.
Yusssssss


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 27, 2013)

420


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> 419.
> Yusssssss


what?

422 i think??


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 27, 2013)

421


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

420


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 27, 2013)

419


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 27, 2013)

420


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 27, 2013)

419


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

418


----------



## SockHead (Apr 27, 2013)

417


----------



## Elijo (Apr 27, 2013)

418


----------



## jebug29 (Apr 28, 2013)

417


----------



## Kip (Apr 28, 2013)

416


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

415


----------



## Eirynfox (Apr 28, 2013)

414


----------



## Kip (Apr 28, 2013)

413


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

412


----------



## Kip (Apr 28, 2013)

411


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

410


----------



## Elijo (Apr 28, 2013)

411


----------



## Kip (Apr 28, 2013)

410


----------



## Elijo (Apr 28, 2013)

411


----------



## jebug29 (Apr 28, 2013)

410


----------



## Elijo (Apr 28, 2013)

411


----------



## Joey (Apr 28, 2013)

410


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

409


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 28, 2013)

410


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

409


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 28, 2013)

410


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

409


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 28, 2013)

410 - Again


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

409


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

408


----------



## Kip (Apr 28, 2013)

407


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

406


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

405


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

404


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

403


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

402


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 28, 2013)

401


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

400


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

399


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

398


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

397


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 28, 2013)

398


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

397


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 28, 2013)

396


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

395


----------



## Elijo (Apr 28, 2013)

396 Come on girls where are you?


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 28, 2013)

397


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

396


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 28, 2013)

397


----------



## Sora (Apr 28, 2013)

396


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

395


----------



## Hey Listen! (Apr 28, 2013)

394


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

393


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

392


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

391


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

390


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 28, 2013)

391


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

390

TODAY IS A BEAUTIFUL DAY.


----------



## Sora (Apr 28, 2013)

389 Ok...


----------



## Kip (Apr 28, 2013)

388. C'mon girls ya gotta try harder!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

387


----------



## Kip (Apr 28, 2013)

386


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 29, 2013)

387


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2013)

386


----------



## LonghornGirl (Apr 29, 2013)

387


----------



## Bambi (Apr 29, 2013)

388


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2013)

387


----------



## Kip (Apr 29, 2013)

386


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 29, 2013)

387?


----------



## Octavia (Apr 29, 2013)

388


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2013)

387


----------



## Volvagia (Apr 29, 2013)

388


----------



## Kip (Apr 29, 2013)

387


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 29, 2013)

388


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2013)

387


----------



## Aurynn (Apr 29, 2013)

386


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2013)

385


----------



## Elijo (Apr 29, 2013)

386


----------



## LonghornGirl (Apr 29, 2013)

387


----------



## Kip (Apr 29, 2013)

386


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2013)

385


----------



## Kip (Apr 30, 2013)

384


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2013)

383


----------



## Kip (Apr 30, 2013)

382


----------



## LonghornGirl (Apr 30, 2013)

383


----------



## Elijo (Apr 30, 2013)

384


----------



## Aurynn (Apr 30, 2013)

383


----------



## Elijo (Apr 30, 2013)

384


----------



## Aurynn (Apr 30, 2013)

383


----------



## Elijo (Apr 30, 2013)

384


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2013)

383


----------



## Aurynn (Apr 30, 2013)

382


----------



## Elijo (Apr 30, 2013)

383


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2013)

382


----------



## Aurynn (Apr 30, 2013)

381


----------



## Kip (Apr 30, 2013)

380


----------



## Bambi (Apr 30, 2013)

381


----------



## Kip (Apr 30, 2013)

380


----------



## LonghornGirl (Apr 30, 2013)

381


----------



## Elijo (Apr 30, 2013)

382


----------



## Joey (Apr 30, 2013)

381


----------



## Elijo (Apr 30, 2013)

382


----------



## Joey (Apr 30, 2013)

381.


----------



## Aurynn (Apr 30, 2013)

380


----------



## Joey (Apr 30, 2013)

379


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 30, 2013)

380


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 30, 2013)

381

dang you boys are doing a really good job dropping the numbers. xD


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2013)

d-d-d-drop the bass!

380


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Apr 30, 2013)

379


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2013)

378


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 30, 2013)

379


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 30, 2013)

380


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2013)

379


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 1, 2013)

378


----------



## Zolon (May 1, 2013)

377


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 1, 2013)

378


----------



## Kip (May 1, 2013)

377

Lol @ the tags


----------



## Aurynn (May 1, 2013)

376


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 1, 2013)

377


----------



## Aurynn (May 1, 2013)

376


----------



## Elijo (May 1, 2013)

377


----------



## HayHey (May 1, 2013)

378


----------



## Elijo (May 1, 2013)

379


----------



## Aurynn (May 1, 2013)

378


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2013)

377


----------



## Aurynn (May 1, 2013)

376


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 1, 2013)

377


----------



## Kip (May 1, 2013)

376


----------



## Aurynn (May 1, 2013)

375


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2013)

374


----------



## Aurynn (May 1, 2013)

373


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2013)

372


----------



## Joey (May 1, 2013)

371


----------



## Rover AC (May 1, 2013)

372


----------



## Joey (May 1, 2013)

371


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2013)

370


----------



## Aurynn (May 1, 2013)

369


----------



## Elijo (May 1, 2013)

370


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 1, 2013)

371


----------



## Joey (May 1, 2013)

370


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2013)

369. 69


----------



## Joey (May 1, 2013)

368


----------



## Elijo (May 1, 2013)

369.


----------



## Julie (May 1, 2013)

370


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 1, 2013)

371


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2013)

370


----------



## keybug55 (May 1, 2013)

371


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2013)

370
.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 1, 2013)

369


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2013)

368


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 2, 2013)

369


----------



## Kip (May 2, 2013)

368


----------



## Elijo (May 2, 2013)

369


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 2, 2013)

370


----------



## Aurynn (May 2, 2013)

369


----------



## Elijo (May 2, 2013)

370


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 2, 2013)

371


----------



## Elijo (May 2, 2013)

372


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 2, 2013)

373


----------



## Elijo (May 2, 2013)

374


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 2, 2013)

375


----------



## Elijo (May 2, 2013)

376


----------



## Aurynn (May 2, 2013)

375


----------



## Mary (May 2, 2013)

376


----------



## Elijo (May 2, 2013)

377


----------



## Mary (May 2, 2013)

378


----------



## Elijo (May 2, 2013)

379!


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2013)

378


----------



## Elijo (May 2, 2013)

379
Not so fast oath!


----------



## Julie (May 2, 2013)

380


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2013)

379


----------



## Officer Berri (May 2, 2013)

380


----------



## Wish (May 2, 2013)

381


----------



## Kip (May 2, 2013)

380


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 2, 2013)

381


----------



## Aurynn (May 2, 2013)

380


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2013)

379


----------



## Lew (May 2, 2013)

378


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2013)

377


----------



## Aurynn (May 2, 2013)

376


----------



## Zolon (May 2, 2013)

375


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 2, 2013)

376


----------



## Elijo (May 2, 2013)

377


----------



## Treasu(red) (May 2, 2013)

378


----------



## Elijo (May 2, 2013)

379


----------



## Officer Berri (May 2, 2013)

380


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 2, 2013)

381


----------



## Kip (May 2, 2013)

380


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2013)

379


----------



## Kip (May 2, 2013)

378


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2013)

377 let's get down


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2013)

376!


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2013)

Seriously though, I'm making this fair on the girls, by making sure most of my posts are at least 30 minutes apart.

375


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2013)

374. NOT ME :>


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 3, 2013)

373

Great strategy Oath, that really makes it fair!  I just respond to this thread every week to every three days at the most...


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2013)

I just meant between my own posts. I don't want to be accused of rapid-fire posting. You know, if two of us decided to just post one after each other, taking down the number down by 50 in a matter of minutes. That'd be cheating, and I'm totally against that.

372


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2013)

well i did that with joey so 'u'

its not like the girls can't do it .
371


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2013)

370.

If they did it, then I would feel no regret it doing it myself then.


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, i feel kinda bad for doing it... :x


369. 69


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2013)

Dis be why I wait

368


----------



## Treasu(red) (May 3, 2013)

369


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 3, 2013)

370


----------



## Aurynn (May 3, 2013)

369


----------



## Officer Berri (May 3, 2013)

370


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2013)

369


----------



## Elijo (May 3, 2013)

370


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2013)

469


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2013)

468


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2013)

467


----------



## Elijo (May 3, 2013)

468


----------



## Officer Berri (May 3, 2013)

469


----------



## keybug55 (May 3, 2013)

470


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 3, 2013)

4*69*... LOL


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2013)

**** guys my bad. On a previous page I mistyped it to be in the 400s instead of the 300s.

Post before mine was here

My post was here

It's actually 368


----------



## keybug55 (May 4, 2013)

369 then


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2013)

368


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 4, 2013)

369


----------



## Treasu(red) (May 4, 2013)

370


----------



## Aurynn (May 4, 2013)

369


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2013)

368


----------



## Aurynn (May 4, 2013)

367


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2013)

366


----------



## Aurynn (May 4, 2013)

365


----------



## Pyon (May 4, 2013)

Oh my! D:

366


----------



## Aurynn (May 4, 2013)

365 x3


----------



## Joey (May 4, 2013)

364


----------



## Pyon (May 4, 2013)

365! D:<


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2013)

364


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2013)

363


----------



## Joey (May 4, 2013)

362


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2013)

361


----------



## Julie (May 4, 2013)

362


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 4, 2013)

363


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2013)

362


----------



## Superpenguin (May 4, 2013)

361


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2013)

360


----------



## Officer Berri (May 4, 2013)

361


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2013)

360


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2013)

359.


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2013)

358


----------



## Julie (May 4, 2013)

359


----------



## Officer Berri (May 4, 2013)

360


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2013)

359


----------



## Julie (May 4, 2013)

360


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2013)

359


----------



## Julie (May 4, 2013)

360


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2013)

359 no no no


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2013)

360 yep.


----------



## Sharkaboo (May 5, 2013)

361!


----------



## Kip (May 5, 2013)

360.
Oh you all XD


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2013)

361


----------



## Kip (May 5, 2013)

360


----------



## keybug55 (May 5, 2013)

361


----------



## Kip (May 5, 2013)

360!


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2013)

361
this thread is literally just Kip vs. all of the girls. haha


----------



## Kip (May 5, 2013)

360 XD
gotta hold ya'll of until the boys return!


----------



## Elijo (May 5, 2013)

361.
*Kuma returned to the party and smirks at Kip*


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 5, 2013)

362!


----------



## Elijo (May 5, 2013)

363!


----------



## Eirynfox (May 5, 2013)

362


----------



## Aurynn (May 5, 2013)

361


----------



## Elijo (May 5, 2013)

362!


----------



## Eirynfox (May 5, 2013)

361


----------



## Aurynn (May 5, 2013)

360


----------



## oath2order (May 5, 2013)

359


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 5, 2013)

360.


----------



## oath2order (May 5, 2013)

359


----------



## Kip (May 5, 2013)

358


----------



## oath2order (May 5, 2013)

357


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 5, 2013)

358.


----------



## keybug55 (May 5, 2013)

359


----------



## Elijo (May 5, 2013)

360


----------



## Aurynn (May 5, 2013)

359


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2013)

360


----------



## keybug55 (May 5, 2013)

361


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2013)

362


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 5, 2013)

363


----------



## Sora (May 5, 2013)

362


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2013)

363


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 5, 2013)

364.


----------



## oath2order (May 5, 2013)

363


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2013)

364


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2013)

363


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

362


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2013)

361


----------



## Elijo (May 6, 2013)

362


----------



## Joey (May 6, 2013)

361


----------



## Aurynn (May 6, 2013)

360


----------



## Eirynfox (May 6, 2013)

359


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 6, 2013)

360.


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

361


----------



## Pyon (May 6, 2013)

362


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2013)

361


----------



## Diableos (May 6, 2013)

360.


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2013)

359


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

358


----------



## Pyon (May 6, 2013)

359


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

358


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2013)

357


----------



## Pyon (May 6, 2013)

359


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

no no no 

357


----------



## Diableos (May 6, 2013)

356.


----------



## keybug55 (May 6, 2013)

357


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

356


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 6, 2013)

357


----------



## Joey (May 6, 2013)

356


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

355


----------



## Hamusuta (May 6, 2013)

354 (wow gaiz didn't expect this thread to be so popular :O)


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> 354 (wow gaiz didn't expect this thread to be so popular :O)



We are quite competitive, or i can be at least 

353


----------



## Hamusuta (May 6, 2013)

352

I can tell xD


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2013)

353


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 6, 2013)

354


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

Oath isn't a girl so 351 :>


----------



## Hamusuta (May 6, 2013)

350!! Boys are totally going to win this thang.


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

349. thats what i though, but the girls can be aggressive XD


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

350


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

349!


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

350!


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

351


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

352!


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

353


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

354 hehehe


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

355 the boys are gone, quick!!


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

366! hurry hurry hehe


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

357!


----------



## keybug55 (May 6, 2013)

358


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

359


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

360


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

361

where are all the boys? though I'm not complaining +haha


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

360 Bring it Litwick


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

boys have cooties, go away +cry

girls were doing good for awhile
361


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

Hahaha you thought you were doing well 

360


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

I know I'm doing well
361


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

You wanna go?! Out side for some lemonade?

360


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

someone's inviting me to go somewhere?
IS THIS WHAT HAVING FRIENDS FEELS LIKE

361


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

360 

Yeah come outside that way my dusk ball is more effective!!!


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

lets just hope no one comes in and ruins this moment

unless a girl decides to help me out
361


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

360

Male Bellosom use meh nvm you'll just will-o-wisp


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

361 no fear for I have returned, representing the girls' army!


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

Pokemon! Are you excited for X and Y?
I think I am getting tired of the same pokemon titles... Can't believe I said that =P

362

Welcome back! 0


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

363!!!


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

364 IT'S GO TIME


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

363 No time for chit chat!!!


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

heck yeah!! I've been replaying platinum and I will probably have to get black 2 to soothe my impatientness for X&Y.

EDIT: darn!! I started thinking about pokemon and took too long... happens a lot. 364


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

365 since Sora came in hehe


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

CHEATERS!!!!

Julie should have been 364

364


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

365 you cheated too!

oops I almost helped the boys


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

366!


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

365 I give up
Anyways yes get B2 it is great. Even if you played B or W it is still really fresh.


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

366

I never finished white 2 heh


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

367 I've never even played B&W!! so behind...


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

366

I just got to 4th gym. The first two gyms were hard but now its plain easy.


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

367 I want B2, but.... money...


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

368


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

369


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

368 What is this? The sisterhood of not talking to Sora?


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

369

I do not talk to the opponent


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

370 shh... we better not anger the wild sora.


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

369 Sora uses Outrage!!!!! 


ITS SUPER EFFECTIVE!!!


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

370


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

371


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

372 QUICK


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

Oh I see... you're both Ghost type. Then I use Odor Sleuth!

371


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

AGH 372


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

373

well I am a litwick so yes I'm ghost


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

Julie said:


> AGH 372



Cheater... I'm going to report you

372


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

373 I feel I would be more of an electric..


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

374


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

Julie said:


> 374 I feel I would be more of an electric..



Cheater....

372


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

374 the posts are coming in too fast!!


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

370

NOBODY SAW NOTHIN!


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

SORA STOP CHEATING. 374

I have never abused the edit button this much in my life.


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

375 CAN YOU COUNT SORA


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

Don't rub it in!

10


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

999


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

376 AHHH boys


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

1000 

Woot go my team! Yeah I'm a double agent


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

376!!!

your team wins at 0, loser!!


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

I just don't know what to do anymore!!

500000

And you're the loser because I'm counting to 500


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

∞

(376)


----------



## keybug55 (May 6, 2013)

377

stop it guys xp


----------



## Sora (May 6, 2013)

500


Fine I'm done for realzies


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

377 ohh yes


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

378 this is our chance. strike the enemy!


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

yes, we're still behind! 

379


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

380!


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

381


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

382


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

383


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

384


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

385


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

386


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

387


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

388

I like how we are absolutely dominating the top 10 posters ranking because of this. haha


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

389

That is good, I have been away from TBT for too long and need to compensate for the lost posts


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

390 yes yes, same here.


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

391


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

392


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

I see sora lurking...

393


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

394 QUICK!


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

395

watch him jump in at 400


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

396........


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

397 quick quick


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

398!


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

399!!!!


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

400!!!!!!!


----------



## Wish (May 6, 2013)

it's a miracle!
 but we are still a far from the half way mark, 500

401

and that's my cue to get off the Internet and sleep lol! good night


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

402! no! I am left alone!

but yeah, in all seriousness, I have an essay to write. But I'm watchin' ya, boys.


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

.-.  mother of fat gerbils, what have ya'll done! 401


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

402 it's a secret!


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

rofl! 401


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

402 I won't let the boys take over again!


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

you have no choice C:< I'm up most of the time so it won't be easy to take over :>

401


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

402 and yet where were you when me and Litwick brought the number up from 350 to 400? Be careful, we're sneaky.


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2013)

Hold the hell up. You literally posted minute after minute! That's hardly fair.

401


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

402 It should be fair. none of us skipped numbers or double posted, and we made sure to go one after the other. You guys are still winning by 100 points anyway, man. Cut us some slack.


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2013)

It's not. You and Litwick posted at literally the exact same minute on page 88.



oath2order said:


> I just meant between my own posts. I don't want to be accused of rapid-fire posting. You know, if two of us decided to just post one after each other, taking down the number down by 50 in a matter of minutes. That'd be cheating, and I'm totally against that.





oath2order said:


> If they did it, then I would feel no regret it doing it myself then.



Fine. Very well then.

401.

Just remember, you brought this upon yourself, _ladies_.


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

I don't see why it wouldn't be fair if the boys did it too. Kip's done it, do what you want. Honestly if there weren't a little bit of cheating and rapid posting, this thread would never end. Though remember that the girls will make sure to stop you before it happens. 

402


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 7, 2013)

403


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

402. Its on! ahaha


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2013)

401


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

402


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

401


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

402...


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

401 :>


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

402


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

401!


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

402


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 7, 2013)

403


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

402 >:|


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

403


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

402


----------



## Eirrinn (May 7, 2013)

403


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

402!


----------



## Pyon (May 7, 2013)

403


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 7, 2013)

404


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

403


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

404 and I'm back!


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 7, 2013)

405!


----------



## Eirynfox (May 7, 2013)

404


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

405


----------



## Eirynfox (May 7, 2013)

404


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

405


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

404


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 7, 2013)

403


----------



## Username (May 7, 2013)

Takoya said:


> 403



I thought you were a girl... JK 

404 THIS IS WAR


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

403!


----------



## Username (May 7, 2013)

404


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

403!


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 7, 2013)

404


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

405!


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

404 nuu Im by myself


----------



## Joey (May 7, 2013)

403


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

402!


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

403


----------



## Hamusuta (May 7, 2013)

402! I GOT YER BACK KIP! D:<


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

401!!


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

402 

someone help me


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 7, 2013)

401


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

402


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

401


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

402


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

401.


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 7, 2013)

400


----------



## Aurynn (May 7, 2013)

399


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

398


----------



## Hamusuta (May 7, 2013)

397 mauahahau


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

396


----------



## Aurynn (May 7, 2013)

395


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 7, 2013)

394 hehehe


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

393


----------



## keybug55 (May 7, 2013)

394


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

393


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

394


----------



## keybug55 (May 7, 2013)

395


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

394


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2013)

393


----------



## keybug55 (May 7, 2013)

394


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2013)

393.


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2013)

NOOOOO DOUBLE POST!!


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

tsk tsk... 394


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2013)

393 
DONT YOU DARE TSK ME!


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

392!


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

393


----------



## VividVero (May 7, 2013)

394


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

393


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

394


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 7, 2013)

395


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

396 ATTACK


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2013)

395 go take a nap


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

394


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2013)

393


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

392


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2013)

391


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

392 help


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 7, 2013)

393


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

392.


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

393


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

392


----------



## keybug55 (May 7, 2013)

393


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

392..


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 7, 2013)

393!


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

392.


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2013)

391


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

390


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2013)

389


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

388


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2013)

387


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

386


----------



## Sora (May 7, 2013)

385


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

386

no fair


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

385


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

386


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

385


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

386 :U


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

385. haha


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

386


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

387


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

386


----------



## dj_mask (May 7, 2013)

385


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

384


----------



## dj_mask (May 7, 2013)

383


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

382


----------



## dj_mask (May 7, 2013)

381


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

380


----------



## dj_mask (May 7, 2013)

379


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2013)

I give up seriously

380


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

379 nyahaha


----------



## dj_mask (May 7, 2013)

378


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

377


----------



## dj_mask (May 7, 2013)

376


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

375


----------



## dj_mask (May 7, 2013)

374


----------



## Kip (May 7, 2013)

373


----------



## dj_mask (May 7, 2013)

372


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2013)

371


----------



## Kip (May 8, 2013)

370


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 8, 2013)

371


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2013)

372


----------



## Kip (May 8, 2013)

371


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2013)

372


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2013)

371


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2013)

372.


----------



## LonghornGirl (May 8, 2013)

373


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2013)

374


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 8, 2013)

373


----------



## Eirynfox (May 8, 2013)

372


----------



## Hamusuta (May 8, 2013)

373 I forgot I was a guy then :3 372


----------



## Eirynfox (May 8, 2013)

370 (you also did the wrong number but I took it into account)


----------



## Aurynn (May 8, 2013)

369


----------



## Username (May 8, 2013)

370


----------



## Kip (May 8, 2013)

369


----------



## Aurynn (May 8, 2013)

368


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2013)

367


----------



## Username (May 8, 2013)

368


----------



## Hamusuta (May 8, 2013)

367


----------



## Username (May 8, 2013)

368 help me girls!!


----------



## Kip (May 8, 2013)

367


----------



## Aurynn (May 8, 2013)

366


----------



## Username (May 8, 2013)

367


----------



## Kip (May 8, 2013)

366


----------



## keybug55 (May 8, 2013)

367


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 8, 2013)

366


----------



## Elijo (May 8, 2013)

367


----------



## Kip (May 8, 2013)

366


----------



## Officer Berri (May 8, 2013)

367


----------



## Wish (May 8, 2013)

368


----------



## Eirynfox (May 8, 2013)

367


----------



## Kip (May 8, 2013)

366


----------



## Sora (May 8, 2013)

365


----------



## Kip (May 8, 2013)

364


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2013)

365


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 8, 2013)

364


----------



## dj_mask (May 8, 2013)

363


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2013)

364


----------



## keybug55 (May 8, 2013)

365


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2013)

366


----------



## Kip (May 8, 2013)

365


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

366


----------



## Eirynfox (May 9, 2013)

365


----------



## Aurynn (May 9, 2013)

364


----------



## Eirynfox (May 9, 2013)

363


----------



## Username (May 9, 2013)

364


----------



## Pyon (May 9, 2013)

365


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

364


----------



## Username (May 9, 2013)

365


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

364


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

363


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 9, 2013)

362


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

361


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

360


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

359


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

358


----------



## Aurynn (May 9, 2013)

Woah what happened here? 
357


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

356


----------



## Username (May 9, 2013)

357
Help me ;(


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

356


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

355
tasukete~


----------



## Username (May 9, 2013)

356


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

355 sorry I'm not sorry


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

354


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

353


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

352


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

351


----------



## Treasu(red) (May 9, 2013)

352


----------



## Aurynn (May 9, 2013)

351


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

350


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

349


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

348


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

347


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

346


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

345


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

344


----------



## Octavia (May 9, 2013)

345


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

344


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

343


----------



## Aurynn (May 9, 2013)

342


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

341


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

340


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

339


----------



## Joey (May 9, 2013)

338


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

337


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

336


----------



## Hamusuta (May 9, 2013)

335


----------



## Volvagia (May 9, 2013)

336


----------



## Sora (May 9, 2013)

365


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

334


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

333


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

332


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

331


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

330


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

329 we finally got it down to the 320's


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

328 sssshhhh they'll find us


----------



## keybug55 (May 9, 2013)

329


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

328

Or as I call it: 50 Shades of *No*


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

327 haha


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

326


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 9, 2013)

327


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

326


----------



## Octavia (May 9, 2013)

327


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

How about no.

326


----------



## Justin (May 9, 2013)

325


----------



## Octavia (May 9, 2013)

326
Yes.


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

325


----------



## Octavia (May 9, 2013)

326


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

325


----------



## Octavia (May 9, 2013)

326


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

325


----------



## Octavia (May 9, 2013)

326.


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

325


----------



## keybug55 (May 9, 2013)

326


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

325


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

324

guys Justin posted.

One of the deities has come down to descend upon our mortal fighting


----------



## Kip (May 9, 2013)

323


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2013)

322

JUSTIN HAS POSTED. BOW BEFORE HIS GLORY. *BOW*


----------



## Justin (May 10, 2013)

321

I don't usually post in forum games but this one is interesting, haha. I'm surprised the number isn't lower by now.


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

Justin said:


> 321
> 
> I don't usually post in forum games but this one is interesting, haha. I'm surprised the number isn't lower by now.



THERE IS A GOOD REASON FOR THAT A VERY GOOD ONE INDEED.

It went downhill at page 81.

This is the boys strikeback.

320


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

319. Yeah, the girls put up a fight!


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

318


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

317


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

316


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

315


----------



## HayHey (May 10, 2013)

316


----------



## Elijo (May 10, 2013)

317


----------



## Eirynfox (May 10, 2013)

316


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

315 ya'll might wanna give up.


----------



## Elijo (May 10, 2013)

Oh no we won't! Btw, I've been feeling very lonely at school lately and I don't know why...

316! Derp.


----------



## eternalstar0211 (May 10, 2013)

317!


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

316 I KNEW YOU WERE TROUBLE WHEN YOU WALKED IN


----------



## Elijo (May 10, 2013)

317 I KNEW YOU WERE A GOAT WHEN YOU WALKED IN


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

316 BABABAMEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHH TROUBLE, TROUBLE!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 10, 2013)

315 WHAT IS EVEN HAPPENING XD


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

314 Ahahaha!


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 10, 2013)

313


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

312


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 10, 2013)

311


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

310 hate goat


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

309


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

308


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

307


----------



## Elijo (May 10, 2013)

308

PONIES!


----------



## Eirynfox (May 10, 2013)

307

where?


----------



## Octavia (May 10, 2013)

308


----------



## Username (May 10, 2013)

309


----------



## Hamusuta (May 10, 2013)

308.

and people say that animal crossing is a girls game... >_>


----------



## Octavia (May 10, 2013)

309


----------



## Aurynn (May 10, 2013)

308


----------



## Hamusuta (May 10, 2013)

307


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

306


----------



## Aurynn (May 10, 2013)

305


----------



## Joey (May 10, 2013)

304


----------



## Aurynn (May 10, 2013)

303


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

302 ya'll


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

301


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

300 yeah boy


----------



## Octavia (May 10, 2013)

301


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 10, 2013)

300.


----------



## Octavia (May 10, 2013)

301


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

302


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

Kip said:


> 302



KIP. WHAT ARE YOU DOING.

301


----------



## Octavia (May 10, 2013)

Good boy, Kip! 
302


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

Ooooooops ahahahaha! i missed the other one.

shouldn't it be 301 than this one counts as 300? cause I'm still male.

301?


----------



## Aurynn (May 10, 2013)

300


----------



## Octavia (May 10, 2013)

301


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

300


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

299 Nah be fair to them


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

298 yeah, you're right haha.


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

297


----------



## Aurynn (May 10, 2013)

296


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

295 boi


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

294


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

293


----------



## Gnome (May 10, 2013)

292

boys rule girls drool.


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

291


----------



## Superpenguin (May 10, 2013)

290


----------



## keybug55 (May 10, 2013)

291


----------



## Kip (May 10, 2013)

290


----------



## Hey Listen! (May 10, 2013)

289


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2013)

288


----------



## Kip (May 11, 2013)

287


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2013)

286


----------



## Kip (May 11, 2013)

285


----------



## Eirynfox (May 11, 2013)

284


----------



## Username (May 11, 2013)

285


----------



## Kip (May 11, 2013)

284


----------



## Aurynn (May 11, 2013)

283


----------



## Username (May 11, 2013)

284


----------



## Elijo (May 11, 2013)

285


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 11, 2013)

284


----------



## Username (May 11, 2013)

285


----------



## Aurynn (May 11, 2013)

284


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2013)

283


----------



## Aurynn (May 11, 2013)

282


----------



## Username (May 11, 2013)

283


----------



## Kip (May 11, 2013)

282


----------



## Username (May 11, 2013)

283


----------



## Aurynn (May 11, 2013)

282


----------



## Pyon (May 11, 2013)

283


----------



## Kip (May 11, 2013)

282


----------



## Aurynn (May 11, 2013)

281


----------



## Joey (May 11, 2013)

280


----------



## Elijo (May 11, 2013)

281


----------



## Aurynn (May 11, 2013)

280


----------



## Elijo (May 11, 2013)

281


----------



## Kip (May 11, 2013)

280


----------



## Elijo (May 11, 2013)

281, steak!


----------



## keybug55 (May 12, 2013)

282


----------



## oath2order (May 12, 2013)

281


----------



## Kip (May 12, 2013)

280


----------



## oath2order (May 12, 2013)

279


----------



## Kip (May 12, 2013)

278


----------



## Eirynfox (May 12, 2013)

277


----------



## Kip (May 12, 2013)

276


----------



## Eirynfox (May 12, 2013)

275


----------



## oath2order (May 12, 2013)

274


----------



## Kip (May 12, 2013)

273


----------



## Elijo (May 12, 2013)

274, who likes the gif in my signature?


----------



## keybug55 (May 12, 2013)

275

steak does


----------



## Kip (May 12, 2013)

274
i do!
it's definitely not a miSTEAK


----------



## Elijo (May 12, 2013)

275!
XD
STEAK!


----------



## Kip (May 12, 2013)

274


----------



## Elijo (May 12, 2013)

275...
Be prepared for the...


----------



## Kip (May 12, 2013)

274 what's that from? the style looks familiar.


----------



## Elijo (May 12, 2013)

275.
Just google 'Persona 4 comics' and the first video you see is that. Hiimdaisy I'm pretty sure.
Now... This!


----------



## Kip (May 12, 2013)

274 I knew i saw them somewhere! They always pop up in my tumblr dashboard. Are you a persona fan?


----------



## Elijo (May 12, 2013)

275.
Yes, indeed I am!
Who wants some more?


----------



## Kip (May 12, 2013)

274 haha i never would've guessed.


----------



## Elijo (May 12, 2013)

275


----------



## Aurynn (May 12, 2013)

274


----------



## Elijo (May 12, 2013)

275


----------



## Aurynn (May 12, 2013)

274!!


----------



## Elijo (May 12, 2013)

275


----------



## Eirynfox (May 12, 2013)

274


----------



## Aurynn (May 12, 2013)

273


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 12, 2013)

272


----------



## Eirynfox (May 12, 2013)

271


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 12, 2013)

270


----------



## Eirynfox (May 12, 2013)

269


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 12, 2013)

268


----------



## Aurynn (May 12, 2013)

267


----------



## Volvagia (May 12, 2013)

268


----------



## Aurynn (May 12, 2013)

267


----------



## Username (May 12, 2013)

268


----------



## Aurynn (May 12, 2013)

267


----------



## Kip (May 12, 2013)

266


----------



## Aurynn (May 12, 2013)

265


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 12, 2013)

264


----------



## Joey (May 12, 2013)

263


----------



## Aurynn (May 12, 2013)

262


----------



## oath2order (May 12, 2013)

261


----------



## Aurynn (May 12, 2013)

260


----------



## Diableos (May 12, 2013)

259.


----------



## Aurynn (May 12, 2013)

258


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 12, 2013)

257


----------



## Aurynn (May 12, 2013)

256


----------



## oath2order (May 12, 2013)

255


----------



## Elijo (May 12, 2013)

256


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 12, 2013)

255


----------



## Aurynn (May 12, 2013)

254


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 12, 2013)

253


----------



## Elijo (May 12, 2013)

254


----------



## Aurynn (May 12, 2013)

253!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 12, 2013)

252


----------



## Elijo (May 12, 2013)

253


----------



## oath2order (May 12, 2013)

252


----------



## AL64 (May 12, 2013)

251


----------



## keybug55 (May 12, 2013)

252


----------



## Kip (May 13, 2013)

251


----------



## Elijo (May 13, 2013)

252


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

251


----------



## Elijo (May 13, 2013)

252


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

251


----------



## Hamusuta (May 13, 2013)

250


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 13, 2013)

249


----------



## Hamusuta (May 13, 2013)

248


----------



## Aurynn (May 13, 2013)

247


----------



## Elijo (May 13, 2013)

248!
Man I had a good soccer match! I felt really proud of myself. I managed to sweat even in windy and cold conditions too! Oh and I scored the last goal...


----------



## Kip (May 13, 2013)

247 ^ nice!


----------



## Elijo (May 13, 2013)

248. I'M BATMAN!


----------



## Aurynn (May 13, 2013)

247 No you're not..


----------



## Kip (May 13, 2013)

246


----------



## Eirynfox (May 13, 2013)

245


----------



## Hamusuta (May 13, 2013)

244


----------



## Aurynn (May 13, 2013)

243


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

242


----------



## Aurynn (May 13, 2013)

241


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

240


----------



## Kip (May 13, 2013)

239


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

238


----------



## Elijo (May 13, 2013)

Aurynn said:


> 247 No you're not..


Don't. Ruin. My. Dreams!

239 Btw where have all of the girls gone off to?


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 13, 2013)

The kitchen. 
 Sorry xD

238


----------



## Hamusuta (May 13, 2013)

237 xD ^


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 13, 2013)

236


----------



## keybug55 (May 13, 2013)

237


----------



## Kip (May 13, 2013)

236


----------



## Sora (May 13, 2013)

835


----------



## Eirynfox (May 13, 2013)

going to ignore sora's post since they didn't put in a correct number and I don't know if they are a boy or a girl.

235


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

234


----------



## Superpenguin (May 13, 2013)

233


----------



## Eirynfox (May 13, 2013)

232


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 13, 2013)

233!


----------



## Eirynfox (May 13, 2013)

232


----------



## Sora (May 13, 2013)

Eirynfox said:


> 232



I'm male for your information and I accidently put an 8 instead of a 2.

231


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

230


----------



## Eirynfox (May 13, 2013)

229


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

228


----------



## Eirynfox (May 13, 2013)

227


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

226


----------



## keybug55 (May 13, 2013)

227


----------



## oath2order (May 14, 2013)

226


----------



## Eirynfox (May 14, 2013)

225


----------



## oath2order (May 14, 2013)

224


----------



## Kip (May 14, 2013)

223


----------



## oath2order (May 14, 2013)

222


----------



## Hamusuta (May 14, 2013)

221


----------



## Elijo (May 14, 2013)

222


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 14, 2013)

221


----------



## Aurynn (May 14, 2013)

220


----------



## Eirynfox (May 14, 2013)

219


----------



## Aurynn (May 14, 2013)

218


----------



## oath2order (May 14, 2013)

217


----------



## Hamusuta (May 14, 2013)

216


----------



## oath2order (May 14, 2013)

215


----------



## Aurynn (May 14, 2013)

214


----------



## Hamusuta (May 14, 2013)

213


----------



## Aurynn (May 14, 2013)

212


----------



## oath2order (May 14, 2013)

211


----------



## Joey (May 14, 2013)

210. Go Boys!


----------



## Octavia (May 14, 2013)

211


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 14, 2013)

230


----------



## Kip (May 14, 2013)

209?


----------



## Elijo (May 14, 2013)

210


----------



## Sora (May 14, 2013)

209


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 14, 2013)

whoops, my bad
208


----------



## Elijo (May 14, 2013)

209!


----------



## Kip (May 14, 2013)

208


----------



## Hamusuta (May 14, 2013)

207


----------



## Kip (May 14, 2013)

206


----------



## Sora (May 14, 2013)

205


----------



## oath2order (May 14, 2013)

204


----------



## Kip (May 14, 2013)

203


----------



## Eirynfox (May 14, 2013)

202


----------



## Superpenguin (May 14, 2013)

201


----------



## Kip (May 14, 2013)

200


----------



## keybug55 (May 14, 2013)

201


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2013)

200


----------



## Kip (May 15, 2013)

199


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2013)

198


----------



## Kip (May 15, 2013)

197


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 15, 2013)

196


----------



## Kip (May 15, 2013)

195


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 15, 2013)

194


----------



## Hamusuta (May 15, 2013)

193


----------



## Smoke (May 15, 2013)

192


----------



## Aurynn (May 15, 2013)

191


----------



## Elijo (May 15, 2013)

192


----------



## Aurynn (May 15, 2013)

191


----------



## Elijo (May 15, 2013)

192.
Come to the IRC.

EDIT: Nevermind, have stuff to do...


----------



## Eirynfox (May 15, 2013)

191


----------



## Aurynn (May 15, 2013)

190


----------



## Eirynfox (May 15, 2013)

189


----------



## Aurynn (May 15, 2013)

188


----------



## Eirynfox (May 15, 2013)

187


----------



## Aurynn (May 15, 2013)

186


----------



## Elijo (May 15, 2013)

187


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2013)

186


----------



## Aurynn (May 15, 2013)

185


----------



## Joey (May 15, 2013)

184


----------



## Hamusuta (May 15, 2013)

183


----------



## Kip (May 15, 2013)

EDIT:181


----------



## Volvagia (May 15, 2013)

192


----------



## Elijo (May 15, 2013)

Kip said:


> 191



You. Are. Supposed. To. Be. 182

Then Volvagia with 183.

Then me with 184.


----------



## keybug55 (May 15, 2013)

185


----------



## Eirynfox (May 15, 2013)

184


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2013)

183


----------



## Polar Android (May 15, 2013)

182


----------



## Kip (May 16, 2013)

^ haha @ your avatar!

181

OOPS i just noticed my mistake. Sorry bout that!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 16, 2013)

180!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eirynfox (May 16, 2013)

179


----------



## Kip (May 16, 2013)

178


----------



## Aurynn (May 16, 2013)

177


----------



## Eirynfox (May 16, 2013)

176


----------



## Elijo (May 16, 2013)

177.
Two weeks until my birthday!


----------



## Aurynn (May 16, 2013)

176


----------



## oath2order (May 16, 2013)

175


----------



## Aurynn (May 16, 2013)

174


----------



## Elijo (May 16, 2013)

145.
And no one seems to care...


----------



## keybug55 (May 16, 2013)

^ OBJECTION! You're supposed to be 175

then I'm 176


----------



## Kip (May 16, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> 145.
> And no one seems to care...



And 1 Week until mine.

We are May children!

175


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 16, 2013)

176!


----------



## Smoke (May 16, 2013)

Kip said:


> And 1 Week until mine.
> 
> We are May children!
> 
> 175



Mine is next Monday.
May children, unite!
Also
175


----------



## Volvagia (May 16, 2013)

176


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 16, 2013)

177!


----------



## Kip (May 16, 2013)

176

Yay for May!


----------



## oath2order (May 17, 2013)

175


----------



## Hamusuta (May 17, 2013)

174


----------



## Kip (May 17, 2013)

173


----------



## Elijo (May 17, 2013)

Kip said:


> And 1 Week until mine.
> 
> We are May children!
> 
> 175





Smoke said:


> Mine is next Monday.
> May children, unite!
> Also
> 175


UNITE! 174


----------



## Aurynn (May 17, 2013)

173


----------



## Elijo (May 17, 2013)

174


----------



## Aurynn (May 17, 2013)

173


----------



## oath2order (May 17, 2013)

172


----------



## Aurynn (May 17, 2013)

171


----------



## Joey (May 17, 2013)

170


----------



## oath2order (May 17, 2013)

169


----------



## Hamusuta (May 17, 2013)

168


----------



## Feraligator (May 17, 2013)

167


----------



## Kip (May 17, 2013)

166


----------



## Feraligator (May 17, 2013)

165


----------



## keybug55 (May 17, 2013)

166

ahh hell we all know who's going to win


----------



## samyfav (May 17, 2013)

165


----------



## Eirynfox (May 18, 2013)

164


----------



## Kip (May 18, 2013)

163


----------



## Elijo (May 18, 2013)

164


----------



## Aurynn (May 18, 2013)

163


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 18, 2013)

164! 
Come on girls!


----------



## Byngo (May 18, 2013)

165


----------



## Kip (May 18, 2013)

164


----------



## Polar Android (May 18, 2013)

163


----------



## oath2order (May 18, 2013)

162


----------



## Eirynfox (May 18, 2013)

161


----------



## Volvagia (May 18, 2013)

162


----------



## Byngo (May 18, 2013)

163


----------



## oath2order (May 18, 2013)

162


----------



## Eirynfox (May 19, 2013)

161


----------



## Byngo (May 19, 2013)

Lol, I've gotta say, every forum I can remember I've been on that had this game, is *always* dominated by boys.

162


----------



## Kip (May 19, 2013)

161

Maybe men are more competitive haha, idk.


----------



## Eirynfox (May 19, 2013)

160
Or more guys hang out on forums?


----------



## Elijo (May 19, 2013)

161


----------



## Aurynn (May 19, 2013)

160


----------



## Eirynfox (May 19, 2013)

159


----------



## Elijo (May 19, 2013)

160


----------



## Aurynn (May 19, 2013)

159


----------



## Elijo (May 19, 2013)

160


----------



## Hamusuta (May 19, 2013)

159


----------



## Byngo (May 19, 2013)

160


----------



## Aurynn (May 19, 2013)

159


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 19, 2013)

160!


----------



## Byngo (May 19, 2013)

161!


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 19, 2013)

162!


----------



## Sora (May 19, 2013)

161


----------



## Aurynn (May 19, 2013)

160


----------



## Byngo (May 19, 2013)

161


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2013)

160


----------



## Eirynfox (May 19, 2013)

159


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

160


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

159


----------



## Aurynn (May 20, 2013)

158


----------



## Elijo (May 20, 2013)

159


----------



## Aurynn (May 20, 2013)

158!


----------



## Elijo (May 20, 2013)

159!


----------



## Aurynn (May 20, 2013)

158 go to sleep ;o


----------



## Elijo (May 20, 2013)

159! 
Never!!!!
*Kuma falls asleep*


----------



## Aurynn (May 20, 2013)

158 *mwuahhaa*


----------



## Elijo (May 20, 2013)

159
*Kuma wakes up a second later and realises Aurynn's evil plan*
Actually, I'm still quite awake due to the fact that I had half of a bottle of ice coffee earlier.


----------



## Aurynn (May 20, 2013)

158


----------



## Officer Berri (May 20, 2013)

159


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

158


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

159, it seems to be stuck on 158-159.


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

158


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

159


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

158


----------



## Aurynn (May 20, 2013)

157


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

158


----------



## Officer Berri (May 20, 2013)

159


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

158


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

159


----------



## Aurynn (May 20, 2013)

158


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

157


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

158... I don't think the number will ever go above 200. ;_;


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

157


----------



## Volvagia (May 20, 2013)

158


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

159


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

158


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

159


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

158


----------



## Aurynn (May 20, 2013)

157


----------



## Officer Berri (May 20, 2013)

158

Thank god I didn't have to type 159 again.


----------



## Elijo (May 20, 2013)

159


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

158 no


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

159


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

158 nooooo


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

159


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

160


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

159


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

160


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

159 no


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

160 yes


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

159 BOYS GET BACK


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

160


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

161


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

162!


----------



## keybug55 (May 20, 2013)

163


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

162


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

163


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

164

My sisters.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 20, 2013)

163


----------



## Aurynn (May 20, 2013)

162


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

163


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

164


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

165


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

164


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

165


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

166


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

165 god damn it boys get back here


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

166


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

165


----------



## Alistoria (May 20, 2013)

166


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

167


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

166


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

167


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

168


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

169


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

168


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

169


----------



## CHR:)S (May 20, 2013)

idk whso a guy an whos a agirl sooo


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

168


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

169


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

168


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

169


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

168 stahp


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

169.


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

168 no seriously


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

169


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

170


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

171. Yay~


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

170 this is gonna be relentless isn't it


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

171! 

Offtopic: Wowzers @ Oath2order, 71 posts. ;-;


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

170

I've done 100 in a day. (not all on this thread, mind you)


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

171


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

170


get on my level


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

171. Whatever amount I am at right is the most I have ever posted on any forum in 1 day.


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

171 I have four hours left until it's a new day, I fully intend on setting a new record for myself


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

Lol, when I put 172 didn't see you had posted. I don't know what number to post now... 171 again.


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

Hey, fairness, that's cool.

170 though


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

171. I always will be. I'm no cheater! *looks at hackers on MKDS*


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

170 oh gawd hackers


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

171


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

170


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

171


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

170 give it up nao plzkthx


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

171 no you


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

170 Ladies first


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

... 171!


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

172


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

171


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

172


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

171 gah


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

172


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

171 omfg where are the boys dammit kip


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

Dinosaurs ate them. 172


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

173


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

Did the girls set the 172 dinosaurs on them?


----------



## Pyon (May 20, 2013)

173 :'D


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

174 dinosaurs, that is


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

175.


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

174


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

175


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

176


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

177


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

178


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

179


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

178


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

179


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

178 omfg


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

179


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

180


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

179 just wait til the boys start posting


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

*If* they do. 180


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

181


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

182


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

183


----------



## Byngo (May 20, 2013)

184. Well, I'm off to bed. Sorry Octavia!  I'll probably find that the count is below 100 tomorrow


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

185 
You've done well, comrade. You're probably right though. The guys will come out from the shadows and dominate once again.


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

184

I have the feeling we'll be 184-185 for a while.


----------



## Aurynn (May 21, 2013)

183


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

182


----------



## Eirynfox (May 21, 2013)

181


----------



## Aurynn (May 21, 2013)

180


----------



## Pyon (May 21, 2013)

181


----------



## Eirynfox (May 21, 2013)

180


----------



## Elijo (May 21, 2013)

181!


----------



## Eirynfox (May 21, 2013)

180


----------



## Elijo (May 21, 2013)

181


----------



## Eirynfox (May 21, 2013)

180


----------



## Elijo (May 21, 2013)

181


----------



## Marjet (May 21, 2013)

182


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

183


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

182


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

183


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

182

I'm totally getting 100 posts again today.


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

183 I was gonna say, cause when I logged in you had 6 posts, now you have 27. o-o


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

182

I've been busy.


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

183.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

182 ahmahgawd


----------



## Aurynn (May 21, 2013)

181


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

182


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

181 sigh


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

182


----------



## Elijo (May 21, 2013)

183


----------



## Eirynfox (May 21, 2013)

182


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

183


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

182


----------



## keybug55 (May 21, 2013)

183


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2013)

184


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

Ah **** god dammit 183


----------



## Byngo (May 22, 2013)

184


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

183


----------



## Elijo (May 22, 2013)

184. >


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

183


----------



## Kip (May 22, 2013)

182. I see I was away a little too long.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

IT'S ABOUT TIME.

181


----------



## Kip (May 22, 2013)

180 ahaha


----------



## Elijo (May 22, 2013)

181! >:3


----------



## Kip (May 22, 2013)

180


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

179


----------



## Kip (May 22, 2013)

178


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

177


----------



## Kip (May 22, 2013)

176


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

175


----------



## Elijo (May 22, 2013)

176


----------



## Aurynn (May 22, 2013)

175


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

174


----------



## Elijo (May 22, 2013)

175


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

174


----------



## Elijo (May 22, 2013)

175
BANANAS


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

174 and I just noticed your signature Kumarock and I hate you because it makes me want steak and it's 7 in the morning and I CAN'T HAVE ANY.


----------



## Elijo (May 22, 2013)

175 XD Call me Kuma if you like.
Don't worry it's 9pm for me so it's a bit of a bad time for me to have steak as well. 
So what are you having for breakfast?


----------



## Aurynn (May 22, 2013)

174


----------



## Eirynfox (May 22, 2013)

173


----------



## Byngo (May 22, 2013)

174


----------



## Aurynn (May 22, 2013)

173


----------



## Byngo (May 22, 2013)

174


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

173


----------



## Aurynn (May 22, 2013)

172


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

171


----------



## Aurynn (May 22, 2013)

170


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

169


herh herh herh 69 herh


----------



## Aurynn (May 22, 2013)

168


----------



## Hamusuta (May 22, 2013)

167


----------



## Aurynn (May 22, 2013)

166


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

165


----------



## Byngo (May 22, 2013)

Oh noes... 166


----------



## Aurynn (May 22, 2013)

165


----------



## VillageDweller (May 22, 2013)

164


----------



## Blues (May 22, 2013)

163


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

162


----------



## Elijo (May 22, 2013)

163!


----------



## Byngo (May 22, 2013)

164


----------



## Blues (May 22, 2013)

163!


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

162


----------



## Byngo (May 22, 2013)

163


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

162no


----------



## Byngo (May 22, 2013)

163


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2013)

162 omg


----------



## Kip (May 22, 2013)

161


----------



## Blues (May 22, 2013)

160


----------



## Kip (May 23, 2013)

159


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2013)

158


----------



## Kip (May 23, 2013)

157


----------



## Elijo (May 23, 2013)

158!


----------



## Kip (May 23, 2013)

157


----------



## Elijo (May 23, 2013)

158


----------



## Kip (May 23, 2013)

157


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2013)

156 hahaha


----------



## Octavia (May 23, 2013)

157


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2013)

156


----------



## Blues (May 23, 2013)

155


----------



## Kip (May 23, 2013)

154


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2013)

153


----------



## Polar Android (May 23, 2013)

152


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2013)

151


----------



## Kip (May 24, 2013)

150


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2013)

149


----------



## Wing (May 24, 2013)

150


----------



## Aurynn (May 24, 2013)

149


----------



## Kip (May 24, 2013)

148


----------



## Aurynn (May 24, 2013)

147


----------



## Kip (May 24, 2013)

146


----------



## Elijo (May 24, 2013)

147
So Kip, did you enjoy your birthday?


----------



## Aurynn (May 24, 2013)

146


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2013)

145


----------



## Aurynn (May 24, 2013)

144


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2013)

143


----------



## Hamusuta (May 24, 2013)

142


----------



## oath2order (May 24, 2013)

141


----------



## Superpenguin (May 24, 2013)

140


----------



## Byngo (May 24, 2013)

Jeez... I haven't been here in a while. ;-; 141


----------



## Elijo (May 24, 2013)

142 Lucky you did though...


----------



## Byngo (May 24, 2013)

^ Hmm? 143


----------



## Kip (May 24, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> 147
> So Kip, did you enjoy your birthday?



I don't really celebrate it much but yup, i enjoyed it! :>

142


----------



## StarryACNL (May 24, 2013)

142


----------



## Elijo (May 24, 2013)

Kip said:


> I don't really celebrate it much but yup, i enjoyed it! :>
> 
> 142


Cool! I really don't do much for my birthday, not even a party! Most of the time it's a school day and I don't have much time to do anything special. People come over, give me presents, leave and my Mum, my Dad, my brother and I have some cake we brought from Woolworths. Yep, that's my average celebration.

143


----------



## Batsu (May 24, 2013)

144


----------



## Aurynn (May 24, 2013)

143


----------



## Elijo (May 24, 2013)

144


----------



## Byngo (May 24, 2013)

145


----------



## Kip (May 24, 2013)

144


----------



## Eirynfox (May 24, 2013)

143


----------



## Blues (May 24, 2013)

142


----------



## Byngo (May 24, 2013)

143


----------



## Elijo (May 24, 2013)

144


----------



## Blues (May 24, 2013)

143


----------



## Byngo (May 24, 2013)

144


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2013)

143


----------



## Byngo (May 25, 2013)

144


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2013)

143 nyeh


----------



## Byngo (May 25, 2013)

144


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2013)

143


----------



## Byngo (May 25, 2013)

144


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2013)

143


----------



## Kip (May 25, 2013)

142!


----------



## Aurynn (May 25, 2013)

142


----------



## Byngo (May 25, 2013)

143?


----------



## Aurynn (May 25, 2013)

Nah, 142


----------



## Byngo (May 25, 2013)

143.


----------



## oath2order (May 25, 2013)

142


----------



## Blues (May 25, 2013)

141


----------



## Aurynn (May 25, 2013)

140


----------



## Byngo (May 25, 2013)

141.


----------



## Elijo (May 25, 2013)

142


----------



## Blues (May 25, 2013)

141


----------



## Elijo (May 25, 2013)

142!


----------



## Volvagia (May 25, 2013)

143


----------



## Blues (May 25, 2013)

142!!


----------



## Kip (May 25, 2013)

141. I can't believe this is still going!


----------



## Feraligator (May 25, 2013)

140.


----------



## Blues (May 25, 2013)

139


----------



## Feraligator (May 25, 2013)

138.


----------



## Byngo (May 25, 2013)

139


----------



## Blues (May 25, 2013)

138


----------



## Batsu (May 25, 2013)

139


----------



## Eirynfox (May 25, 2013)

138


----------



## Byngo (May 25, 2013)

139


----------



## Kip (May 25, 2013)

138


----------



## Elijo (May 26, 2013)

139


----------



## Kip (May 26, 2013)

138


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2013)

137


----------



## Byngo (May 26, 2013)

138


----------



## Eirynfox (May 26, 2013)

137


----------



## Elijo (May 26, 2013)

138


----------



## Eirynfox (May 26, 2013)

137


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2013)

136


----------



## Eirynfox (May 26, 2013)

135


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2013)

134


----------



## Eirynfox (May 26, 2013)

133


----------



## Aurynn (May 26, 2013)

132


----------



## Elijo (May 26, 2013)

133


----------



## Eirynfox (May 26, 2013)

132


----------



## StarryACNL (May 26, 2013)

131


----------



## Aurynn (May 26, 2013)

130


----------



## Kip (May 26, 2013)

129


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2013)

128 (NEARLLY THERE)


----------



## Kip (May 26, 2013)

127


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2013)

126


----------



## Byngo (May 26, 2013)

... 127


----------



## Kip (May 26, 2013)

126


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2013)

125


----------



## Byngo (May 26, 2013)

126.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2013)

125


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

124


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2013)

123


----------



## Byngo (May 26, 2013)

124.


----------



## Elijo (May 26, 2013)

125


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2013)

124


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

123


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2013)

122


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

121


----------



## Byngo (May 26, 2013)

122!


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2013)

121


----------



## Superpenguin (May 26, 2013)

120


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2013)

119


----------



## Byngo (May 26, 2013)

120.


----------



## Eirynfox (May 26, 2013)

119


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2013)

118


----------



## Kip (May 26, 2013)

117


----------



## Byngo (May 27, 2013)

118


----------



## oath2order (May 27, 2013)

117


----------



## Eirynfox (May 27, 2013)

116


----------



## Aurynn (May 27, 2013)

115


----------



## Elijo (May 27, 2013)

116


----------



## Aurynn (May 27, 2013)

115.. KUMA GO TO SLEEP XD


----------



## Elijo (May 27, 2013)

116 
Kuma is sad... Don't talk to her...
Plus it's 8:56pm so yeah.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

115


----------



## Byngo (May 27, 2013)

116.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

115


----------



## oath2order (May 27, 2013)

114


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

113


----------



## TamaMushroom (May 27, 2013)

112


----------



## Elijo (May 27, 2013)

113


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

112


----------



## oath2order (May 27, 2013)

111


----------



## Kip (May 27, 2013)

110


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

109


----------



## Kip (May 27, 2013)

108


----------



## Elijo (May 27, 2013)

109


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

108


----------



## Kip (May 27, 2013)

107


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

106


----------



## Kip (May 27, 2013)

105


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

104


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

103


----------



## Kip (May 27, 2013)

102


----------



## Elijo (May 27, 2013)

103


----------



## Kip (May 27, 2013)

102


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

101


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

100


----------



## Roel (May 27, 2013)

99


----------



## oath2order (May 27, 2013)

98


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

97


----------



## Kip (May 27, 2013)

96!


----------



## Byngo (May 27, 2013)

97 Omg. I don't think I'll try anymore.


----------



## selena98891 (May 27, 2013)

96


----------



## oath2order (May 27, 2013)

95 What happens when the boys win? hmmm


----------



## TamaMushroom (May 27, 2013)

94


----------



## Byngo (May 27, 2013)

95.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

oh hell, to the nizzy no.
94


----------



## oath2order (May 27, 2013)

93


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

92


----------



## Roel (May 27, 2013)

91


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

90


----------



## Hamusuta (May 27, 2013)

89


----------



## Kip (May 27, 2013)

88


----------



## Superpenguin (May 27, 2013)

87


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

86


----------



## Kip (May 27, 2013)

85


----------



## oath2order (May 27, 2013)

84


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

83


----------



## Eirynfox (May 27, 2013)

82


----------



## Blues (May 27, 2013)

81


----------



## Kip (May 28, 2013)

80


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2013)

79


----------



## Kip (May 28, 2013)

78


----------



## Eirynfox (May 28, 2013)

77


----------



## Elijo (May 28, 2013)

78 OMG WHAT HAS HAPPENED HERE?!
Where are the girls when you need them?


----------



## Eirynfox (May 28, 2013)

77


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

76


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2013)

75


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

74


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2013)

73


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

okay no, you say the even numbers because I want to say my favorite number


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2013)

72...
Do you want the magic number?


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

71, oh yes.


----------



## Kip (May 28, 2013)

70 haha


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2013)

69! YESSSSSSS I GOT THE MAGICAL NUMBER


----------



## Hamusuta (May 28, 2013)

68
ASDFGHJKL
Damnit


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2013)

67


----------



## Elijo (May 28, 2013)

68


----------



## SockHead (May 28, 2013)

67


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 28, 2013)

66


----------



## Elijo (May 28, 2013)

67


----------



## Blues (May 28, 2013)

66


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2013)

65


----------



## Superpenguin (May 28, 2013)

64


----------



## Blues (May 28, 2013)

63


----------



## Eirynfox (May 28, 2013)

62


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2013)

61


----------



## Kip (May 28, 2013)

oath2order said:


> 69! YESSSSSSS I GOT THE MAGICAL NUMBER


D'ah i wanted it! It totally crossed my mind.

60


----------



## oath2order (May 29, 2013)

59

Go figure I got 69 and now 59


----------



## Kip (May 29, 2013)

58


----------



## Aurynn (May 29, 2013)

57


----------



## Eirynfox (May 29, 2013)

56


----------



## Elijo (May 29, 2013)

57


----------



## Sora (May 29, 2013)

56


----------



## Elijo (May 29, 2013)

57


----------



## Eirynfox (May 29, 2013)

56


----------



## Hamusuta (May 29, 2013)

55


----------



## Aurynn (May 29, 2013)

54


----------



## oath2order (May 29, 2013)

53


----------



## Elijo (May 29, 2013)

54


----------



## oath2order (May 29, 2013)

53


----------



## Roel (May 29, 2013)

52


----------



## Elijo (May 29, 2013)

53


----------



## Sora (May 29, 2013)

52


----------



## Hamusuta (May 29, 2013)

51


----------



## oath2order (May 29, 2013)

50


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 29, 2013)

49


----------



## Officer Berri (May 29, 2013)

Double digits, mannnn

50


----------



## Blues (May 29, 2013)

49


----------



## Sora (May 29, 2013)

48


----------



## Kip (May 30, 2013)

47


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

46


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 30, 2013)

45


----------



## Kip (May 30, 2013)

44


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

43


----------



## Kip (May 30, 2013)

42


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

^ DA MEANING OF LIFE ^

41


----------



## Eirynfox (May 30, 2013)

40


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

39


----------



## Eirynfox (May 30, 2013)

38


----------



## Elijo (May 30, 2013)

39


----------



## Aurynn (May 30, 2013)

38


----------



## Eirynfox (May 30, 2013)

37


----------



## Lauren (May 30, 2013)

38


----------



## Eirynfox (May 30, 2013)

37


----------



## Kip (May 30, 2013)

36

Happy B-day again kuma XD


----------



## BlueBear (May 30, 2013)

37


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

36


----------



## Zura (May 30, 2013)

35


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

34


----------



## Zura (May 30, 2013)

33


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

32


----------



## Zura (May 30, 2013)

31


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

30


----------



## Zura (May 30, 2013)

29


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

28


----------



## Zura (May 30, 2013)

27


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 30, 2013)

26


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

25


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 30, 2013)

24


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

23


----------



## Zura (May 30, 2013)

22


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

21


----------



## Kip (May 30, 2013)

20


----------



## Eirynfox (May 30, 2013)

19


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 30, 2013)

18


----------



## Kip (May 30, 2013)

17


----------



## Eirynfox (May 30, 2013)

16 (when this is finished I will want nothing to do with this thread ever again!) BAH! hurry up 000


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 30, 2013)

15


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

14


----------



## Byngo (May 31, 2013)

Wowza's. 15


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

14 NO


----------



## Byngo (May 31, 2013)

Kip said:


> 496
> 
> just so ya know, no side will never win (unless course a gender goes extinct or sumfin).



I guess in 15 more numbers, there will no longer be any females on this earth. >_> 15


----------



## BlooShroom (May 31, 2013)

16


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

15


----------



## BlooShroom (May 31, 2013)

16


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

15


----------



## Eirynfox (May 31, 2013)

14


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

13


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 31, 2013)

12


----------



## Elijo (May 31, 2013)

Kip said:


> 36
> 
> Happy B-day again kuma XD



Thanks again Kip.
13


----------



## Pontus (May 31, 2013)

12


----------



## Aurynn (May 31, 2013)

11


----------



## BlooShroom (May 31, 2013)

12


----------



## Eirynfox (May 31, 2013)

11


----------



## Aurynn (May 31, 2013)

10


----------



## Eirynfox (May 31, 2013)

009


----------



## Elijo (May 31, 2013)

10


----------



## Sora (May 31, 2013)

9.


----------



## Kip (May 31, 2013)

8.


----------



## Aurynn (May 31, 2013)

7 yay my favourite number ;D


----------



## Eirynfox (May 31, 2013)

6...


----------



## Kip (May 31, 2013)

5!


----------



## Joey (May 31, 2013)

4.


----------



## Pontus (May 31, 2013)

3!


----------



## Kip (May 31, 2013)

2.


----------



## Eirynfox (May 31, 2013)

1! (only zero to go!)


----------



## Pontus (May 31, 2013)

ZERO! boys win!


----------



## Joey (May 31, 2013)

YAY! GO BOYS!


----------



## Eirynfox (May 31, 2013)

YAY! *pops popper*


----------



## Pontus (May 31, 2013)

Wasn't that hard


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 31, 2013)

WOO! Can't believe we won!


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

Now what?


----------



## Kip (May 31, 2013)

We start over! OuO


----------



## Byngo (May 31, 2013)

o-o... Back to 500?


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

Is that what Hamususuta would want?


----------



## Officer Berri (May 31, 2013)

Well most forums just start a game over when it reaches its conclusion. Though I'm not at all surprised the guys won since it seems like there are more boys on this site than girls. At least from what I see. So it might just end up with boys winning every time and it won't be as fun. xD


----------



## Elijo (May 31, 2013)

I agree with Berri.


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

So, continue then?


----------



## Kip (May 31, 2013)

I'm wayy to tired to continue this XD and the boys would just end up winning again. If we start over it should start at 200, boys 0 girls 400.


----------



## Eirynfox (May 31, 2013)

well it was kind of fun. I liked it when the girls would get fired up and we would have whole chunks of taken out of the work we did 

Maybe do an odds and evens, If you have an odd number of letters in your first name (or nick) then you count up, and if its even your count down??


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 1, 2013)

Maybe America VS. The rest?

Old VS. Young


----------



## Joey (Jun 1, 2013)

Then someone should make a new thread if it is a different idea to this one


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 1, 2013)

BOYS WIN ROUND ONE! YAY!
ROUND 2 STARTS NOW! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!

499


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

500


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

499


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2013)

We're starting this again? 500.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

501


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2013)

502.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

501...girls are winning. There's a first.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2013)

502. ^ Hardly.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

501. ^ You are lying.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

502

I'M A TWO AGAIN.  TWO.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 1, 2013)

501 hell to the no.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

502.

H to the N-O. ☜=(ﾟwﾟ=☜)


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

N to the O and H to the ELL, Boys are gonna win the bell!

501


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2013)

502.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

503


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2013)

504. ^ are you siding with girls?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

503

no.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

504


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

503.

I WANT 503


----------



## Joey (Jun 1, 2013)

502


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

503


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jun 1, 2013)

It's been fun, ill post once but from here leave me out of it. It's like finally finishing a long task and someone hit your reset button. 
502


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 1, 2013)

501, well we won round one. and i couldn't just end the game there


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

500 This thread will become the longest active thread, WOO!


----------



## Smoke (Jun 1, 2013)

499


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

498


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

499


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 1, 2013)

498, f yeaaaaaaaa boys winning again


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

499 xD you're only one point from 500 calm down.


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 1, 2013)

500


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 1, 2013)

501  girls winning again!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2013)

502.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

503

YESSSSS


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

504, are we switching sides? Cause I like winning. xD


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

503.

I WANT THE NUMBER AT 503 AND I WILL FIGHT FOR THAT NUMBER.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh, okay.

502, I am back on the Boys side.


----------



## SoreneX (Jun 1, 2013)

501


----------



## Kip (Jun 1, 2013)

500. I seriously can't believe I'm doing this again!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

501

I WANT MAH NUMBER


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

500


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

501!!!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

500, your new number is just 3, go for that.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

501

no.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

500


----------



## Kip (Jun 1, 2013)

499


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

498


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 1, 2013)

499


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2013)

500.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

501


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 2, 2013)

502


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

503


----------



## keybug55 (Jun 2, 2013)

504, is this going to be the largest thread on this site?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 2, 2013)

503. Yes, yes it will.


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 2, 2013)

504? o.o


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2013)

505.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 2, 2013)

504


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

503


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 2, 2013)

502


----------



## Kip (Jun 2, 2013)

501?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 2, 2013)

500


----------



## Kip (Jun 2, 2013)

499!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2013)

500. :3


----------



## Joey (Jun 2, 2013)

499


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 2, 2013)

498


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2013)

499.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 2, 2013)

oh hell no, girls are actually putting up a fight this time. 498


----------



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2013)

I am here to assist in this battle.
497


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 2, 2013)

496 YAY FOR BATTLE ASSISTANTS


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2013)

497.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2013)

No.
496


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes.
497.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2013)

496


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 2, 2013)

495


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

496


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 2, 2013)

OATH I THOUGHT YOU WERE BOY.
495


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2013)

496.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 2, 2013)

STAHP.
495


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2013)

NO

496. 

you stop ;-;


----------



## Sora (Jun 2, 2013)

495


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 2, 2013)

494 
;~; r00d


----------



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2013)

493
Aw ye.


----------



## Sora (Jun 2, 2013)

492


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 2, 2013)

491


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

492


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2013)

493


----------



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2013)

492


----------



## oath2order (Jun 2, 2013)

493


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 2, 2013)

494


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 2, 2013)

493


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2013)

494.


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 2, 2013)

493


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

494


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

495.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

496


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

497


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

498


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

499


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

500


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

501.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

502


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

503.

Side note: Summer break officially starts now, for me. Amazeballs!


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 3, 2013)

498


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 3, 2013)

501 (how did you get 498 from 503?)


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

502


----------



## Diableos (Jun 3, 2013)

501!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 3, 2013)

Oath i swear you are a boy.
500


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

501


----------



## Diableos (Jun 3, 2013)

500.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

501.


----------



## Diableos (Jun 3, 2013)

500! D:


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 3, 2013)

499


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Oath i swear you are a boy.
> 500



I am.

498


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

499.


----------



## Kip (Jun 3, 2013)

448


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

448?

... 499.


----------



## Diableos (Jun 3, 2013)

498.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

499


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

500.


----------



## Kip (Jun 3, 2013)

499

oath, u be killin us ;-;


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 3, 2013)

GUYS IS OATH A BOY OR GIRL AWSIUDFH UOSAY

498


----------



## Mary (Jun 3, 2013)

499

Whatever.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> GUYS IS OATH A BOY OR GIRL AWSIUDFH UOSAY
> 
> 498





498


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

499. I'm confused.


----------



## Diableos (Jun 3, 2013)

Me too. 

498.


----------



## Elijo (Jun 3, 2013)

499.
So it appears we have started again...
Graceful...


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 3, 2013)

498


----------



## Elijo (Jun 3, 2013)

499


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 3, 2013)

498


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

499


----------



## keybug55 (Jun 3, 2013)

500


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

501
This thread is full of cooties


----------



## Elijo (Jun 3, 2013)

502


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

503
this is cheap


----------



## Diableos (Jun 3, 2013)

UM NO. >:c

502.


----------



## Kip (Jun 3, 2013)

501


----------



## Diableos (Jun 3, 2013)

500.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

501!!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

500


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

501
I oughta knock u in the gabber m8


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

500

u wan *** say dat to my faic m8?


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

501
oh sod off u ponce


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

500


----------



## Diableos (Jun 3, 2013)

That was amazing right there. 

499.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 3, 2013)

lmao xD
499

- - - Post Merge - - -

edit: 498


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

497


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 3, 2013)

499


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

497.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

498
bloody hell will i let u nancy boys win


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 3, 2013)

499


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

498 

NOT TODAY


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

499
bugger off ye duffer


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

498


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 3, 2013)

499 again~


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

498 again


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 3, 2013)

4-9-9 bewoop bewoop


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

500
you turbonerds dont stand a ghost of a chance


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

499

Your comments should be on the radio


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 3, 2013)

500 is half of one thousand. Zounds!


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

501
HOW ABOUT HAVING SOME OF THIS
cans.wav


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

500
YOUR POSTS ARE LIKE GRAFFITI ON A WALL


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 3, 2013)

501 in the sun


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

502
GET HYPE


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

501


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

502.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

501.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

502. >_>


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

501..


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

502
HOW DOES IT FEEL TO BE A PART OF THE GENERAL AMERICAN PUBLIC
HOW DOES IT FEEL


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

501
HAMBONEHAMBONEHAMBONE


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

Not good. 

502


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

501
again


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

This be going nowhere. 502


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

501
HRRRRRGH


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

502.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

501.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

...502.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

５０３
ｗｗｗｗｗｗｗｗ


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

504.

Wowzers.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

５０５
哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

504


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

505.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

506
wah


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

507.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

506


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

507.

;-;


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

506.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

507
we're still doing this?


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

506
Apparently.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

507
i want to get off mr L's wild ride


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

506
TOO BAD I HATE GRILLS


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

507.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

508
grils > boiz


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

507
This is getting boring, I'm out


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

Smokey said:


> 508
> grils > boiz



+1

508.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

507


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 3, 2013)

508


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

509
THE RIDE NEVER ENDS


----------



## Smoke (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh goodness, we can't let that happen.
508


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

509.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 3, 2013)

510 back again.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

509


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

510

(YES! I have more posts than Oath2order today!!!)


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Jun 3, 2013)

511!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> 510
> 
> (YES! I have more posts than Oath2order today!!!)



Hahahah yeah you just wait. 512


----------



## Smoke (Jun 3, 2013)

511
This is getting overwhelming. C'mon, guys. Where are you?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

RIGHT HERE

510


----------



## Smoke (Jun 3, 2013)

Aw yiss.
509
We gotta get back down.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

510.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 3, 2013)

509


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

GO TO BED!

510.


----------



## Kip (Jun 3, 2013)

509


----------



## Smoke (Jun 3, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> GO TO BED!
> 
> 510.



But it's not even 9 pm yet.
508


----------



## Byngo (Jun 3, 2013)

Wut. It's 12 here... I see. You're near the west coast. 

509.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeee
Though I should sleep soon due to exams tomorrow xD
508


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 4, 2013)

509 right on time.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

508


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 4, 2013)

509 IT HURTS TO RHYME.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

Five o' eight.
Whoop whoop.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 4, 2013)

509 something lime


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

508  
I shouldn't be up this late.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

507


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 4, 2013)

508 this is great!


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

507
...
I have no rhyme.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

508 

I stay up late.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

507
Now I really gotta sleep xD


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

508


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 4, 2013)

507


----------



## Diableos (Jun 4, 2013)

506!


----------



## Smokey (Jun 4, 2013)

507
naw


----------



## Kip (Jun 4, 2013)

506


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 4, 2013)

505


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

506.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

505


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

506.


----------



## Blues (Jun 4, 2013)

505


----------



## Smokey (Jun 4, 2013)

506 
(｀ε?)


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 4, 2013)

505


----------



## Smokey (Jun 4, 2013)

506 (｀Д?*)


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

505
You lied to me


----------



## Bambi (Jun 4, 2013)

506

Coming to help out the ladies.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

505
Coming to help out the master race. 
Yaaaaay humans


----------



## Mary (Jun 4, 2013)

506 
because I said so, that's why!!!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

505


----------



## Smokey (Jun 4, 2013)

506
i swer m8 if i catch u here 1 more time im tellin on ur mum


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

505
Get out.


----------



## Elijo (Jun 4, 2013)

506 
Ladies get your competitive cap on!


----------



## keybug55 (Jun 4, 2013)

507


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

508.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

507


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

506


----------



## Blues (Jun 4, 2013)

505! Men, to arms!


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, this is good. 504


----------



## Blues (Jun 4, 2013)

503


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

504.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

503


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

502

JUST GIVE UP LADIESSSSS


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes. Yes. 501


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

Never.

502


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

501


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

Whoop
500


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

499

THE TABLES HAVE TURNED


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

498
Let's keep this up


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

No.... 

AUSNXISBSI"hajj;ygagasub.

499


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

This is intense.
498


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

497


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

496
We gotta give ourselves some leeway haha


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

495
This is great


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

Where are the gurls? 

496


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

This is how I felt last night doing this alone haha
495


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

495


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

496.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

You dun goof'd Mr. L
495


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

495.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

496


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

Dang it xD
495


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

496! o-o


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

495


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

496


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

495
It seems our partners disappeared.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

496. 

Good.


----------



## Kip (Jun 4, 2013)

495


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

Aw yiss
494


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

495.

D:


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

494


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

493


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll take it.
492


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

493


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

492


----------



## Blues (Jun 4, 2013)

491


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

492.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

491


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

492!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

491


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

492


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

491


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

492.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

491


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

492.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

491


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

492


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

491


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

I would recommend nobody click that link.

490


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

491. 

I will succeed in out-posting Oath2order today.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 4, 2013)

490


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

489



Mr. L said:


> 490
> 
> 420yolo.com is too funny



Mr. L. Why this?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

490

GET ON MY LEVEL LUNATIC


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

WILL DO.

491.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

490

hell to the no.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

... 491.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

492

You have 57 minutes left. Good luck.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

491
btw I hope you guys didn't go to that website L posted xD


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

492. I didn't look.. What was it?


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

491
A screamer haha
I wanted something that was actually funny.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

492

Do you know about the Jeff the Killer creepypasta? You can find it on the "Know Your Meme" website. Well, the site L posted was basically a flashing picture of the face, along with a loud disturbing noise. Don't click it.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

491
I guess I should have had some suspicion haha


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounds disturbing. I'll pass... But I'm to curious now... D: 

492.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

491

Lunatic you're slackin' and it's only 48 minutes to go!


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

490
Haha


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm trying not to get into spam... 

491.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

490

The problem with posting high amounts is that you do sometimes wonder if your posts are approaching spam-level quality.

Considering how I haven't been reprimanded yet about my posting, I assume that I am doing perfectly fine.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

491. 

Yes, that is why I rarely ever post _this_ much. But, than again, you can't really be called out on the mini-games for spamming.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

Pshnaw, that would be stupid.
490


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

491

So why *are* you posting _this_ much?


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know. I'm bored? I felt like posting _that_ much.

492.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

491

April 10th, 2013. I know I went into the 100s for my posts near the end of the day. That's when I got the second most expensive item in the shop: The Super Gold Mailbox :O


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

492.

I give up... ._.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

491

Come see your visitor messages


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

490


----------



## oath2order (Jun 5, 2013)

491


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 5, 2013)

492


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 5, 2013)

491


----------



## oath2order (Jun 5, 2013)

492


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2013)

491
Are you a boy or girl?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 5, 2013)

492

I'm not answering that.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2013)

489
I'll just take it you're a boy


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 5, 2013)

488


----------



## Byngo (Jun 5, 2013)

489.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2013)

488


----------



## Kip (Jun 5, 2013)

487


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2013)

486


----------



## Byngo (Jun 5, 2013)

Dangit. 

487.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2013)

486.


----------



## Kip (Jun 5, 2013)

485


----------



## Bambi (Jun 5, 2013)

486


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2013)

485


----------



## Byngo (Jun 5, 2013)

486


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2013)

485.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 5, 2013)

I AM SO CONFUSED?! ARE THERE TWO OF THESE THREADS?! 
484


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2013)

483


----------



## Byngo (Jun 5, 2013)

484.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 5, 2013)

483


----------



## oath2order (Jun 5, 2013)

482


----------



## Kip (Jun 5, 2013)

481


----------



## Hero of Winds (Jun 5, 2013)

482


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2013)

481


----------



## Hero of Winds (Jun 5, 2013)

480


----------



## Kip (Jun 5, 2013)

479


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2013)

478


----------



## Bambi (Jun 5, 2013)

479


----------



## Hero of Winds (Jun 5, 2013)

WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH BOYS VS GIRLS???!!?!!!?!?!

478


----------



## Kip (Jun 5, 2013)

Haha
477


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 5, 2013)

478


----------



## Byngo (Jun 5, 2013)

479.


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 5, 2013)

478


----------



## Smokey (Jun 5, 2013)

479
What happened?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 5, 2013)

480


----------



## Byngo (Jun 5, 2013)

481.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 5, 2013)

482
oath2order are you gender fluid?


----------



## Sora (Jun 5, 2013)

481


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 5, 2013)

480


----------



## Blues (Jun 5, 2013)

479


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2013)

478


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 6, 2013)

477


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 6, 2013)

476


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

477


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

478


----------



## Blues (Jun 6, 2013)

477


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2013)

476


----------



## Blues (Jun 6, 2013)

475


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 6, 2013)

474
Just give up Smokey


----------



## Blues (Jun 6, 2013)

473


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 6, 2013)

472


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

473
NEVER


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 6, 2013)

472
It'll never go back to 500


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

473. ^ You do not now that. ;-;


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 6, 2013)

472


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

473


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2013)

474


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

475.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

476


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

477. Lets make Mr.L pay for making assumptions. ;-;


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

478


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

479.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

480


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

481.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

482


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

483


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

484


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

485.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

486
aw ye


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2013)

487


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

488


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

489


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

490
GOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

491!!!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2013)

492


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

493.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

494


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

495


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

496


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

497


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

498


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

499!


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

500
HAHA SUCK ON THAT BOYS


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

501. Mr.L, you are proven wrong.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2013)

502


----------



## Smokey (Jun 6, 2013)

503


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

504.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 6, 2013)

503


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

504


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 6, 2013)

503


----------



## Mr.L (Jun 6, 2013)

502


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 6, 2013)

501


----------



## Mr.L (Jun 6, 2013)

500


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

... Don't you dare use another account to bring posts down twice. I override you! 504.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 6, 2013)

500


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

Fine. 501

Fairness: 
the state, condition, or quality of being fair, or free from bias or injustice.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 6, 2013)

500 

I don't care if I'm being fair or not.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2013)

Pfft. Can't stop you, so... Yeah.

501


----------



## Smokey (Jun 7, 2013)

502


----------



## Kip (Jun 7, 2013)

501
oath wat r u doin! ;-;


----------



## Smokey (Jun 7, 2013)

502


----------



## brinstar (Jun 7, 2013)

503


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 7, 2013)

502


----------



## Alistoria (Jun 7, 2013)

503


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 7, 2013)

502


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 7, 2013)

501


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 7, 2013)

500


----------



## Elijo (Jun 7, 2013)

501


----------



## oath2order (Jun 7, 2013)

502


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 7, 2013)

501


----------



## Byngo (Jun 7, 2013)

502


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 7, 2013)

501


----------



## Smoke (Jun 7, 2013)

500
Sheeeesh


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 7, 2013)

499

Smoke>Smokey


----------



## Smoke (Jun 7, 2013)

498


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 7, 2013)

497


----------



## BlooShroom (Jun 7, 2013)

498


----------



## Byngo (Jun 7, 2013)

499


----------



## oath2order (Jun 7, 2013)

500


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 7, 2013)

499


----------



## Elijo (Jun 7, 2013)

500


----------



## Byngo (Jun 7, 2013)

501


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 7, 2013)

500


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 7, 2013)

499


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 7, 2013)

498


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 7, 2013)

497


----------



## Byngo (Jun 7, 2013)

498


----------



## Kip (Jun 7, 2013)

497


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 7, 2013)

498


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 8, 2013)

497


----------



## oath2order (Jun 8, 2013)

498


----------



## Enyeto (Jun 8, 2013)

497


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

498


----------



## Elijo (Jun 8, 2013)

499


----------



## Enyeto (Jun 8, 2013)

498


----------



## Elijo (Jun 8, 2013)

499


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 8, 2013)

500


----------



## chiza (Jun 8, 2013)

501


----------



## Zenaphalis (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahh no you don't. 500.


----------



## Elijo (Jun 8, 2013)

501


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 8, 2013)

500


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

499.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

498


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

497.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

496


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

495.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

494


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

493


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

492
KEEP GOING SON


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

491
I SHALL.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

490


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

489.

Let's at least reach 450.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

488


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

487.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

... 488


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

No. D:

487.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes. 

488


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

No. 

487.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes! 

488


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

No! 

487.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes! 

488


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

No! 

487.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes! 

488


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

No! 

487

This will go on for a while.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

486 and it just ended.


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm thankful!

485. Now's the time to go for it.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

486. c:


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

487


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

This can't happen. D:

486.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

It can. And it will.

487


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

We'll win again. Someday.

486.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

487! :3


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

486. :c


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

485. Haha I left you.


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't do it again! 

484.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

483


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

485! There's no way we're letting you win. :'D


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

483, you cheated. -.-


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

=w= You must have posted just a bit before me... 484.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 8, 2013)

483

no cheating


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

484


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

485.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

486


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

485. D:


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

486!


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

487. c:


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

No!! D:

486.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

487, yes! >:3


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

488!


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

489!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

490!


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

491! :3


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 8, 2013)

492


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

493~


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

No, no, no! 

492!


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, yes, _*YES*_!

493


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

492!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

491
RALLY NOW


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

490!


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

491. :3


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

492? xD


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

491. :c


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

Diableos said:


> 491. :c


What?! NO.

492!


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

YES!

491!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

490


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

491 >__>


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

490.

We will win!


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

491

Not while I'm here, boys! xD


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

490


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

489


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

488


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

Ah, fuzz. 489.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

489 >;o


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

Yay, Himari!

491!


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

We can do it! >:3 492!


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

493. <3


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

492.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

493! ;_;


----------



## Smoke (Jun 8, 2013)

492


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

491


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

Kip you're 491.

Now it's 492.


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

Bri said:


> Kip you're 491.
> 
> Now it's 492.



what do you mean?

491

EDIT nvm


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

492! <3


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

491


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

492. ;P


----------



## Smoke (Jun 8, 2013)

491


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

492


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

491!


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

492

Dammit, Diableos! >_>


----------



## Smoke (Jun 8, 2013)

491


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

490


----------



## Smoke (Jun 8, 2013)

489


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

488.


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

489


----------



## Smoke (Jun 8, 2013)

488


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

487


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

488


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

489 o:


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

488!


----------



## Smoke (Jun 8, 2013)

487


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

486


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

487


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

486.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 8, 2013)

485


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

485


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

486


----------



## Smoke (Jun 8, 2013)

485


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

484


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

483


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

484


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

483


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

485


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

484


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

484


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

483


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

... I'm confused. 184?


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

485.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

483.


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

485..


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

483 .


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

its really 484 now my bad


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

483  .


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

484......


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

483


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

483


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

483
.


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

484-


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

483

.


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

482.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

481


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

480


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

479


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

480


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

479


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

478.


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

477


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

476


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

478.


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

476


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

475


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

1000.

Girls win!

476...


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

475


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

474
Learn to count Bri


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

476

gosh, I'm getting lost as to what number we're on...


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

474


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

WRONG Himari
473


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

This is too ridiculous... xD

476

476 ---> 1000, everyone knows that.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

477


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

474


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

475


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

474 this is insane!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

473


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

474 .


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

473


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

471


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

472


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

475


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

472


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

471


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

472


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

472.


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

472!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

471


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

470 :'D


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

469!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

468


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

What the hell.

469


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

468


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

467


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

466


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

465


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

466


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

465


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

464


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

463


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

462


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

461


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

462


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

463


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

462


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

*gives up*


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

462 haha


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

Lunatic learn to ****ing count

461


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

460


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

459


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

458


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

457


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

456


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

455


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

454


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

453


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

452


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

451


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

450


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

449


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

448


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

447 

WE GOT THIS


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

446


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

Look at you guys. You're on a roll!

447


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

446


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

445 yup


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

444


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

443


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

442


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

441


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

440

SHEER MAN POWER


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

439 ahaha


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

438


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

437


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

436


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

435


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

434


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

433


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

432


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

431


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

430


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

Only about an hour and a half left now!

431


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

430


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

429


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

428 haha


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

427


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

426


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

425


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

424


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

423
what anime is that in your sig?


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

422


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

423

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2mqqCMu-LM


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

422.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

421


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

420 haha jeopardy. that song reminds me of the sims


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

419


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

418


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

417


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

416


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

415


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

414


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

413.


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

412


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

413


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

412.


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

413


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

412 :>


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

413.


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

412 :>

.


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

413, bwahahaha. Wasting time. xD


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

412 XD


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

413 Nanana.


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

412 :>


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

411


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

410


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

Mr. L, you ruined it! We were bonding! 411. :<


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

410

That's some pointless bonding


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

409 Ahaha!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

408

TO 400 MY BROTHER


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 8, 2013)

411


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

LEARN TO COUNT 

408


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

407


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> LEARN TO COUNT
> 
> 408


LEARN TO STOP USING CAPSLOCK.
408


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

407


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

406 :>


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

405


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

404


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

403


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

402.


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

401


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

400

YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

hheeehaaaww
399


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

*400 AGAIN* , bastards! xD


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

399, BITC.HES


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

400


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

399


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

400.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

399.


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

400!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

399 .


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

400~


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

399
.


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

400 <3


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

399!


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

398

Just as planned.


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

399 >:3

- - - Post Merge - - -

NUUUU.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

398.


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

397


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

396


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

395


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

394


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

393


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

392


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

391


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh my god. Between the two of you? 

392


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 8, 2013)

391


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

390 Haha yup :3


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

391


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

392


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

391


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

392


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

393


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

394


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

395


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

396


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 8, 2013)

395


----------



## Bri (Jun 8, 2013)

396

lol


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

394


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

394


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

393


----------



## Smoke (Jun 8, 2013)

392


----------



## Blues (Jun 8, 2013)

391


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

390


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

389


----------



## Trundle (Jun 8, 2013)

388


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

387


----------



## Enyeto (Jun 8, 2013)

386


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

387


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

386


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2013)

387


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 8, 2013)

386


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

385


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 8, 2013)

384


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

383


----------



## Mimii (Jun 8, 2013)

382


----------



## Kip (Jun 8, 2013)

831


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 9, 2013)

382


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 9, 2013)

383


----------



## Elijo (Jun 9, 2013)

384


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

My lord we are in the 300's already? I ONLY TOOK ONE DAY OFF.
383


----------



## chiza (Jun 9, 2013)

384


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 9, 2013)

383
You can thank Kip and I for going back and forth for like 100 posts


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

thank you<3
382


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 9, 2013)

381


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

380


----------



## a potato (Jun 9, 2013)

379


----------



## chiza (Jun 9, 2013)

380


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2013)

381


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 9, 2013)

382!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

381


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 9, 2013)

382. D;


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2013)

383


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

382


----------



## Diableos (Jun 9, 2013)

381.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2013)

382


----------



## Diableos (Jun 9, 2013)

381

Not again. :C


----------



## Kip (Jun 9, 2013)

380


----------



## Diableos (Jun 9, 2013)

379.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2013)

380


----------



## Kip (Jun 9, 2013)

379


----------



## Smokey (Jun 9, 2013)

380


----------



## Elijo (Jun 9, 2013)

381


----------



## Smokey (Jun 9, 2013)

382


----------



## Kip (Jun 9, 2013)

381


----------



## Smokey (Jun 9, 2013)

382


----------



## Kip (Jun 10, 2013)

381.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 10, 2013)

382
i got all day m8


----------



## Kip (Jun 10, 2013)

381 haha i won't be up much longer so i'll prolly end up having to give up :T


----------



## Smokey (Jun 10, 2013)

382


----------



## Kip (Jun 10, 2013)

381


----------



## chiza (Jun 10, 2013)

382


----------



## Smokey (Jun 10, 2013)

383


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 10, 2013)

382


----------



## Smokey (Jun 10, 2013)

383


----------



## Elijo (Jun 10, 2013)

384


----------



## Enyeto (Jun 10, 2013)

383


----------



## Elijo (Jun 10, 2013)

384
So, enjoying New Leaf?


----------



## Smokey (Jun 10, 2013)

385
who isn't? (besides euros)


----------



## Elijo (Jun 10, 2013)

386
And Australians.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 10, 2013)

387
sucks


----------



## Kip (Jun 10, 2013)

386


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 10, 2013)

385


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2013)

386


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jun 10, 2013)

385


----------



## Smokey (Jun 10, 2013)

386


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 10, 2013)

385


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 10, 2013)

384


----------



## Kip (Jun 10, 2013)

383


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2013)

384


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2013)

383


----------



## Ryan (Jun 11, 2013)

382

- - - Post Merge - - -

382


----------



## Byngo (Jun 11, 2013)

383


----------



## Kip (Jun 11, 2013)

382


----------



## Byngo (Jun 11, 2013)

383


----------



## Ryan (Jun 11, 2013)

382


----------



## Byngo (Jun 11, 2013)

383!


----------



## chiza (Jun 11, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Jun 11, 2013)

385


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 11, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Jun 11, 2013)

385 
Man TBT is getting really active now... By the way, like the gif in my signature? I know it's random and all but hey, I'm random!


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Already saw that sig ;o or wasn't it a gif?

384


----------



## Elijo (Jun 11, 2013)

385
It's a gif but I placed it in my sig because of my randomness!


----------



## Kip (Jun 11, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Jun 11, 2013)

385


----------



## Kip (Jun 11, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Jun 11, 2013)

385


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2013)

384 is that Adventure Time?


----------



## Kip (Jun 11, 2013)

383


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 12, 2013)

382


----------



## oath2order (Jun 12, 2013)

383


----------



## Lamues (Jun 12, 2013)

382

Thought I'd contribute for the first time.


----------



## Kip (Jun 12, 2013)

381 yay!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 12, 2013)

380


----------



## Kip (Jun 12, 2013)

379


----------



## Elijo (Jun 12, 2013)

380


----------



## Aloha (Jun 12, 2013)

381


----------



## Kip (Jun 13, 2013)

380


----------



## Smokey (Jun 13, 2013)

381
it's like you girls don't even care anymore


----------



## oath2order (Jun 13, 2013)

382 COME GET


----------



## Kip (Jun 13, 2013)

381 Oath is part female.


----------



## Kuraara (Jun 13, 2013)

382 Here


----------



## Elijo (Jun 14, 2013)

383


----------



## Smokey (Jun 14, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Jun 14, 2013)

385


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 14, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Jun 14, 2013)

385


----------



## Marjet (Jun 14, 2013)

286


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 14, 2013)

385


----------



## Kip (Jun 14, 2013)

384


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 14, 2013)

383


----------



## Kip (Jun 14, 2013)

382


----------



## Clement (Jun 14, 2013)

381


----------



## Zex (Jun 14, 2013)

382


----------



## Elijo (Jun 14, 2013)

383


----------



## Kip (Jun 14, 2013)

382


----------



## Elijo (Jun 14, 2013)

383


----------



## Kip (Jun 14, 2013)

382


----------



## Paperplane (Jun 14, 2013)

383


----------



## Kip (Jun 14, 2013)

382


----------



## Elijo (Jun 14, 2013)

383


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 15, 2013)

382


----------



## Elijo (Jun 15, 2013)

383


----------



## Paperplane (Jun 15, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Jun 15, 2013)

385


----------



## Kip (Jun 15, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Jun 15, 2013)

385


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 15, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Jun 15, 2013)

385


----------



## Kip (Jun 15, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Jun 15, 2013)

385


----------



## Kip (Jun 15, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Jun 15, 2013)

385


----------



## Kip (Jun 16, 2013)

384


----------



## Elijo (Jun 16, 2013)

385


----------



## Paperplane (Jun 16, 2013)

386


----------



## Kip (Jun 16, 2013)

385


----------



## oath2order (Jun 16, 2013)

386


----------



## Kip (Jun 16, 2013)

385


----------



## Elijo (Jun 17, 2013)

386


----------



## Kip (Jun 17, 2013)

385


----------



## oath2order (Jun 17, 2013)

396


----------



## Kip (Jun 17, 2013)

385 Oops my bad.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2013)

386 ****.


----------



## Paperplane (Jun 18, 2013)

387


----------



## Kip (Jun 18, 2013)

386
maybe i should just turn female as well :|


----------



## Elijo (Jun 18, 2013)

388


----------



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2013)

389


----------



## Kip (Jun 19, 2013)

387 :|


----------



## Elijo (Jun 19, 2013)

Kip said:


> 387 :|


*coughs*
You are supposed to be 388.
And I'm 389!


----------



## Smokey (Jun 19, 2013)

390


----------



## Kip (Jun 19, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> *coughs*
> You are supposed to be 388.
> And I'm 389!



No cause you skipped one 

388


----------



## SockHead (Jun 19, 2013)

387


----------



## Kip (Jun 19, 2013)

386


----------



## oath2order (Jun 20, 2013)

387


----------



## Kip (Jun 21, 2013)

386 :'|


----------



## oath2order (Jun 21, 2013)

387 kekekeke


----------



## Kip (Jun 21, 2013)

386 :''|


----------



## Elijo (Jun 21, 2013)

387!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 21, 2013)

388


----------



## Elijo (Jun 21, 2013)

389!


----------



## Kip (Jun 21, 2013)

388 *hops off a cliff*


----------



## oath2order (Jun 22, 2013)

389 WE ARE NEVER EVER EVER GETTING BACK TO 500


----------



## Kip (Jun 23, 2013)

388
Not while I'm still alive.

oh wait, i jumped off a cliff...


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2013)

389


----------



## Elijo (Jun 25, 2013)

390


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2013)

389


----------



## MajorD (Jun 25, 2013)

390


----------



## Elijo (Jun 25, 2013)

391


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2013)

390


----------



## Oriana (Jun 25, 2013)

391


----------



## Jellymae (Jun 25, 2013)

392!


----------



## Elijo (Jun 25, 2013)

393!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2013)

392


----------



## Kip (Jun 25, 2013)

391 huh, well it looks like you're male again.


----------



## Oriana (Jun 25, 2013)

392


----------



## Eryani (Jun 26, 2013)

393


----------



## Elijo (Jun 26, 2013)

394


----------



## Dagger311 (Jun 26, 2013)

393.


----------



## Kip (Jun 26, 2013)

392


----------



## nooky13 (Jun 26, 2013)

391


----------



## Kip (Jun 26, 2013)

390


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 26, 2013)

389


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2013)

390


----------



## Eryani (Jun 27, 2013)

391


----------



## Byngo (Jun 28, 2013)

@_@

I haven't been here in a while. Still stuck around 380-390? 

392


----------



## oath2order (Jun 28, 2013)

393


----------



## Dagger311 (Jun 28, 2013)

392.


----------



## Marceline (Jun 28, 2013)

393.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 28, 2013)

392


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 28, 2013)

393


----------



## oath2order (Jun 29, 2013)

394


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 29, 2013)

393


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 29, 2013)

394


----------



## Byngo (Jun 29, 2013)

395


----------



## Marceline (Jun 30, 2013)

396.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 30, 2013)

397


----------



## Marceline (Jun 30, 2013)

3 9 8 ~


----------



## Pandoria (Jun 30, 2013)

399


----------



## FlaretheBlaire (Jun 30, 2013)

400


----------



## Smokey (Jul 2, 2013)

401 woop woop


----------



## oath2order (Jul 2, 2013)

402


----------



## Smokey (Jul 2, 2013)

403


----------



## oath2order (Jul 4, 2013)

404


----------



## araetoremember (Jul 5, 2013)

405


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 5, 2013)

406


----------



## oath2order (Jul 6, 2013)

407


----------



## ScootTheHuman (Jul 6, 2013)

408


----------



## oath2order (Jul 6, 2013)

409


----------



## araetoremember (Jul 6, 2013)

500


----------



## oath2order (Jul 7, 2013)

501


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 7, 2013)

502


----------



## oath2order (Jul 7, 2013)

503


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 8, 2013)

504


----------



## oath2order (Jul 8, 2013)

505


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 8, 2013)

506


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah no. Some idiot just went from 409 to 500 in one post, which is cheating. 

408


----------



## Elijo (Jul 8, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Yeah no. Some idiot just went from 409 to 500 in one post, which is cheating.
> 
> 408



Don't call that person an idiot, they've probably misread the number as 499 instead of 409 and wrote 500. But yes, it is considered cheating so...
409!
Unless they did it on purpose then it's a different story.


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 8, 2013)

410


----------



## Elijo (Jul 8, 2013)

411!


----------



## LostLegend (Jul 8, 2013)

410.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 9, 2013)

411


----------



## ScootTheHuman (Jul 9, 2013)

412


----------



## oath2order (Jul 9, 2013)

413


----------



## Starlight (Jul 9, 2013)

414


----------



## oath2order (Jul 10, 2013)

415


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 10, 2013)

414
So much girls, no offense


----------



## oath2order (Jul 10, 2013)

415


----------



## Tetsuya (Jul 10, 2013)

414 need a guy to help


----------



## Starlight (Jul 10, 2013)

415


----------



## Hamusuta (Jul 10, 2013)

414


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 10, 2013)

415


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 10, 2013)

414


----------



## Elijo (Jul 11, 2013)

415 Wow I haven't visited this thread for a while.


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 11, 2013)

416


----------



## Elijo (Jul 11, 2013)

417 Aw your Pichu avatar is so cute! <3


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 11, 2013)

418 Thanks ^^


----------



## Kluke (Jul 11, 2013)

417


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 11, 2013)

418


----------



## oath2order (Jul 11, 2013)

419


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 11, 2013)

420


----------



## Kluke (Jul 11, 2013)

419


----------



## Elijo (Jul 11, 2013)

420


----------



## oath2order (Jul 11, 2013)

421


----------



## Elijo (Jul 11, 2013)

422!


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 11, 2013)

423


----------



## Zac (Jul 11, 2013)

138093752847

- - - Post Merge - - -

73218932836821

- - - Post Merge - - -

23121234234


----------



## Elijo (Jul 11, 2013)

Zac said:


> 138093752847
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



*smacks Zac's face*
Do I have to repeat my self?
423 (because I'm guessing that he was 422.)


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2013)

422


----------



## Peachy (Jul 12, 2013)

423!


----------



## Elijo (Jul 12, 2013)

424!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2013)

Please can we go to 420? Then I'll help you get back up


----------



## Elijo (Jul 12, 2013)

Hmm... I can't tell if you are lying or not... So...
424!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2013)

423

I WANT TO 420 BLAZE IT HAHAHAHA


----------



## Elijo (Jul 12, 2013)

NEVER YOU CAKE EATING MONSTER!
424!


----------



## Farobi (Jul 12, 2013)

*423* W00t


----------



## Dragoness (Jul 12, 2013)

424 ;u;


----------



## Elijo (Jul 12, 2013)

425


----------



## Farobi (Jul 12, 2013)

No it should stay 424 :3


----------



## Elijo (Jul 12, 2013)

NO
425!


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 12, 2013)

424


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 12, 2013)

425


----------



## Elijo (Jul 12, 2013)

426


----------



## ScootTheHuman (Jul 12, 2013)

427


----------



## Elijo (Jul 12, 2013)

428!


----------



## ScootTheHuman (Jul 12, 2013)

429


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2013)

428


----------



## Elijo (Jul 13, 2013)

429


----------



## oath2order (Jul 13, 2013)

430


----------



## Elijo (Jul 13, 2013)

431


----------



## Marceline (Jul 13, 2013)

432~


----------



## B.o.B (Jul 13, 2013)

*431*


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 13, 2013)

432


----------



## Elijo (Jul 13, 2013)

433!


----------



## Marceline (Jul 13, 2013)

434


----------



## AllisonCypress (Jul 13, 2013)

432

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh 435!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 13, 2013)

436


----------



## Elijo (Jul 13, 2013)

437!


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 14, 2013)

436
WE NEED GUYS QUICK.


----------



## Creame (Jul 14, 2013)

437!

We're going strong, girls!!


----------



## BelieberLuv (Jul 14, 2013)

438


----------



## MygL (Jul 14, 2013)

437


----------



## Marceline (Jul 14, 2013)

438


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 14, 2013)

439


----------



## Marceline (Jul 14, 2013)

*440!*


----------



## Lotte (Jul 14, 2013)

441


----------



## Clobo (Jul 14, 2013)

440


----------



## oath2order (Jul 14, 2013)

441


----------



## banana (Jul 14, 2013)

442


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 14, 2013)

443


----------



## banana (Jul 14, 2013)

444


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2013)

445


----------



## Marceline (Jul 15, 2013)

446~


----------



## banana (Jul 15, 2013)

447!


----------



## Deca (Jul 15, 2013)

448


----------



## banana (Jul 15, 2013)

449


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2013)

450


----------



## Marceline (Jul 16, 2013)

451!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 16, 2013)

450


----------



## banana (Jul 16, 2013)

451!


----------



## Niya (Jul 16, 2013)

452


----------



## banana (Jul 16, 2013)

453!


----------



## Elijo (Jul 17, 2013)

454


----------



## Marceline (Jul 17, 2013)

455!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 17, 2013)

456


----------



## banana (Jul 17, 2013)

457


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 17, 2013)

458


----------



## banana (Jul 17, 2013)

459


----------



## Elijo (Jul 18, 2013)

460


----------



## oath2order (Jul 18, 2013)

461


----------



## Elijo (Jul 18, 2013)

462


----------



## Farobi (Jul 18, 2013)

461


----------



## Marceline (Jul 18, 2013)

462


----------



## oath2order (Jul 18, 2013)

463


----------



## banana (Jul 18, 2013)

464


----------



## Marceline (Jul 18, 2013)

465


----------



## oath2order (Jul 18, 2013)

464


----------



## Hamusuta (Jul 18, 2013)

463


----------



## Marceline (Jul 18, 2013)

464


----------



## Byngo (Jul 18, 2013)

465


----------



## Marceline (Jul 18, 2013)

466


----------



## SecondSider (Jul 18, 2013)

465


----------



## Elijo (Jul 18, 2013)

466


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 18, 2013)

467


----------



## Elijo (Jul 19, 2013)

468


----------



## Byngo (Jul 19, 2013)

469


----------



## Elijo (Jul 19, 2013)

470


----------



## Meteor (Jul 19, 2013)

471


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2013)

472


----------



## Meteor (Jul 19, 2013)

473


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha#1 (Jul 19, 2013)

472


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 19, 2013)

471


----------



## Elijo (Jul 19, 2013)

472


----------



## Mao (Jul 19, 2013)

473


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2013)

474


----------



## Byngo (Jul 19, 2013)

475


----------



## Marceline (Jul 19, 2013)

476


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 19, 2013)

475


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 19, 2013)

476


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2013)

475


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 19, 2013)

474


----------



## Elijo (Jul 19, 2013)

475


----------



## oath2order (Jul 20, 2013)

474


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 20, 2013)

473


----------



## Byngo (Jul 20, 2013)

474


----------



## Meteor (Jul 20, 2013)

475


----------



## Byngo (Jul 20, 2013)

476


----------



## Kip (Jul 20, 2013)

475


----------



## oath2order (Jul 20, 2013)

474


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 20, 2013)

475


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 20, 2013)

476


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 20, 2013)

477


----------



## Elijo (Jul 20, 2013)

478


----------



## Sazie (Jul 20, 2013)

479 :3


----------



## Elijo (Jul 20, 2013)

480


----------



## Chobi (Jul 20, 2013)

481


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 20, 2013)

482


----------



## Elijo (Jul 20, 2013)

483


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 20, 2013)

484


----------



## banana (Jul 20, 2013)

485 ◠◡◠


----------



## radical6 (Jul 20, 2013)

486


----------



## Kip (Jul 20, 2013)

485


----------



## Byngo (Jul 20, 2013)

486


----------



## Kip (Jul 21, 2013)

485


----------



## Elijo (Jul 21, 2013)

486


----------



## Kip (Jul 21, 2013)

485


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2013)

486


----------



## Byngo (Jul 21, 2013)

487


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2013)

486


----------



## Elijo (Jul 21, 2013)

487
On the boy's side now huh?


----------



## Marceline (Jul 21, 2013)

488~


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr (Jul 21, 2013)

487


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2013)

488


----------



## Byngo (Jul 21, 2013)

489


----------



## Mao (Jul 21, 2013)

490


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2013)

491


----------



## banana (Jul 21, 2013)

492


----------



## Kip (Jul 22, 2013)

Oath... why is it that whenever i enter, you suddenly become female >:|

491


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 22, 2013)

492


----------



## banana (Jul 22, 2013)

493


----------



## sourburst (Jul 22, 2013)

494


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jul 22, 2013)

495


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2013)

496


----------



## Marceline (Jul 22, 2013)

497~


----------



## oath2order (Jul 22, 2013)

496


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2013)

497


----------



## Marceline (Jul 22, 2013)

498


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 22, 2013)

497


----------



## banana (Jul 22, 2013)

498


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 22, 2013)

499


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2013)

500


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2013)

499


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2013)

500 ;-;


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2013)

499


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2013)

500


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2013)

499


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2013)

500. (>o.o)>


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2013)

499!!!!!!!!!!!!!  - brain explodes -


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2013)

500


----------



## Wish (Jul 22, 2013)

501


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2013)

502!


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 22, 2013)

501


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 22, 2013)

502


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2013)

501


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha#1 (Jul 23, 2013)

500


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2013)

499


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha#1 (Jul 23, 2013)

498


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2013)

let's double down-size the numbers for as long as we can.
497


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2013)

498


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 23, 2013)

497


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2013)

496


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2013)

497


----------



## Elijo (Jul 24, 2013)

498


----------



## Marceline (Jul 24, 2013)

499


----------



## Byngo (Jul 24, 2013)

500


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Jul 24, 2013)

501


----------



## Byngo (Jul 24, 2013)

502


----------



## Kip (Jul 24, 2013)

501


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 24, 2013)

502


----------



## Yokie (Jul 24, 2013)

501


----------



## banana (Jul 24, 2013)

502


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2013)

501


----------



## NintendoTrinity (Jul 24, 2013)

500


----------



## Byngo (Jul 24, 2013)

501


----------



## oath2order (Jul 25, 2013)

500


----------



## Elijo (Jul 25, 2013)

501


----------



## Byngo (Jul 25, 2013)

502


----------



## Thomas (Jul 25, 2013)

501


----------



## Yokie (Jul 25, 2013)

500


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 25, 2013)

501


----------



## oath2order (Jul 25, 2013)

500


----------



## Byngo (Jul 25, 2013)

501


----------



## banana (Jul 25, 2013)

502


----------



## Byngo (Jul 25, 2013)

503


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2013)

504


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 26, 2013)

503


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2013)

502


----------



## talisheo (Jul 26, 2013)

503


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 26, 2013)

502


----------



## banana (Jul 26, 2013)

503


----------



## Elijo (Jul 26, 2013)

504


----------



## banana (Jul 26, 2013)

505


----------



## Elijo (Jul 26, 2013)

506


----------



## banana (Jul 26, 2013)

507


----------



## Elijo (Jul 26, 2013)

508


----------



## oath2order (Jul 27, 2013)

507


----------



## Elijo (Jul 27, 2013)

508


----------



## Marceline (Jul 27, 2013)

509


----------



## oath2order (Jul 27, 2013)

508


----------



## banana (Jul 28, 2013)

509


----------



## Elijo (Jul 28, 2013)

510


----------



## Umaril (Jul 28, 2013)

509


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

508


----------



## banana (Jul 29, 2013)

509


----------



## Ami (Jul 29, 2013)

510


----------



## Aberforth (Jul 29, 2013)

509


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

508


----------



## banana (Jul 29, 2013)

509


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

508


----------



## banana (Jul 29, 2013)

509

- - - Post Merge - - -

509


----------



## Ami (Jul 29, 2013)

510


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

509


----------



## banana (Jul 29, 2013)

510


----------



## Byngo (Jul 29, 2013)

511


----------



## Ami (Jul 29, 2013)

512


----------



## banana (Jul 29, 2013)

513


----------



## Byngo (Jul 29, 2013)

514


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

513


----------



## banana (Jul 29, 2013)

514


----------



## Byngo (Jul 30, 2013)

515


----------



## Ami (Jul 30, 2013)

516


----------



## banana (Jul 30, 2013)

516
Edit: 517


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 30, 2013)

518


----------



## Ami (Jul 30, 2013)

519


----------



## talisheo (Jul 30, 2013)

520


----------



## Skyhawk (Jul 30, 2013)

521
It is a good one and like your idea. i am enjoying it and it is really interesting to take part as we can change the result directly.


----------



## Ami (Jul 30, 2013)

520 then 497, srsly?


----------



## banana (Jul 30, 2013)

521


----------



## Byngo (Jul 30, 2013)

522


----------



## sidneyac (Jul 30, 2013)

523


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2013)

524


----------



## banana (Jul 30, 2013)

525


----------



## oath2order (Jul 30, 2013)

526


----------



## Byngo (Jul 30, 2013)

527


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 30, 2013)

528


----------



## Ami (Jul 30, 2013)

529


----------



## Byngo (Jul 30, 2013)

530


----------



## oath2order (Jul 31, 2013)

529


----------



## banana (Jul 31, 2013)

530


----------



## oath2order (Jul 31, 2013)

529 again haha


----------



## banana (Jul 31, 2013)

530!!


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

531


----------



## banana (Jul 31, 2013)

532


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

533!


----------



## banana (Jul 31, 2013)

534!


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

535~


----------



## banana (Jul 31, 2013)

536


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

537. c:


----------



## banana (Jul 31, 2013)

538


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

539


----------



## banana (Jul 31, 2013)

540


----------



## talisheo (Jul 31, 2013)

524


----------



## oath2order (Jul 31, 2013)

523


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

Hahahaha. *No.*

540


----------



## Skyhawk (Jul 31, 2013)

Ami said:


> 520 then 497, srsly?



it was an error. I was viewing the post page and did not go for the last page.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 31, 2013)

539

talisheo ****ed up my count


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm confused about why Talisheo would post a number that is obviously quite below what the count is actually at. (Maybe it wasn't on purpose, Idk...) ;-;

540


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 31, 2013)

541<3


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 31, 2013)

nope. 540.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 31, 2013)

hehe!
541~


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

542!


----------



## talisheo (Jul 31, 2013)

543


----------



## Tobias (Jul 31, 2013)

542


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

543


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 31, 2013)

544 :3


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

545


----------



## banana (Jul 31, 2013)

546


----------



## Doubleuman (Jul 31, 2013)

545


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 31, 2013)

544


----------



## Byngo (Jul 31, 2013)

545


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 31, 2013)

544


----------



## banana (Aug 1, 2013)

545


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

544


----------



## banana (Aug 1, 2013)

545


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

.   544


----------



## banana (Aug 1, 2013)

545!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

544 >


----------



## banana (Aug 1, 2013)

545


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

544


----------



## VividVero (Aug 1, 2013)

545 ^^


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

544 u_u


----------



## banana (Aug 1, 2013)

545


----------



## oath2order (Aug 1, 2013)

546


----------



## Seravee (Aug 1, 2013)

547


----------



## Ami (Aug 1, 2013)

548


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

547


----------



## Byngo (Aug 1, 2013)

548


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

547


----------



## oath2order (Aug 1, 2013)

548


----------



## Byngo (Aug 1, 2013)

548


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 1, 2013)

549


----------



## Seravee (Aug 1, 2013)

550


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

549


----------



## banana (Aug 1, 2013)

550


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

549!


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 1, 2013)

550!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

549...


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 1, 2013)

um 550.


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

...549


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 1, 2013)

550


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

549 ...


----------



## Lamues (Aug 1, 2013)

548 (I feel like a combo breaker)


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

547 yessss


----------



## banana (Aug 1, 2013)

548


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

547


----------



## banana (Aug 1, 2013)

548


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

547...!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 1, 2013)

548


----------



## banana (Aug 1, 2013)

549


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 1, 2013)

550


----------



## banana (Aug 1, 2013)

551


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 1, 2013)

552


----------



## banana (Aug 1, 2013)

553


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

552


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 1, 2013)

553~


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

552...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2013)

551


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

550


----------



## Littlemyuu (Aug 1, 2013)

551!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

550?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2013)

549


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

548


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2013)

547


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 1, 2013)

546


----------



## Byngo (Aug 2, 2013)

547


----------



## Ami (Aug 2, 2013)

548


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

547


----------



## banana (Aug 2, 2013)

548


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

547...


----------



## banana (Aug 2, 2013)

548


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

547 u_u


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

546


----------



## Byngo (Aug 2, 2013)

547. ;-;


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

546


----------



## banana (Aug 2, 2013)

*547*


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

546...?


----------



## banana (Aug 2, 2013)

547


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

546


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

545


----------



## banana (Aug 2, 2013)

546


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

545...


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

544


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

543


----------



## talisheo (Aug 2, 2013)

544


----------



## Ami (Aug 2, 2013)

545


----------



## Seravee (Aug 2, 2013)

546


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

547


----------



## oath2order (Aug 2, 2013)

548


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

549


----------



## banana (Aug 2, 2013)

550


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 2, 2013)

551


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 2, 2013)

550


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

551


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

550


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

549


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

550


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

549...?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

550!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

549.. u_u


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

550


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

549


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

550..


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

549


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

550


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

549...!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

550!!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

549!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

550


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

549


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

548


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

549


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

548


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

547


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

546


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

545


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

544


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

543


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

542


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

541


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

542


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

541


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

542


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

541...!


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

540


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

539


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

538


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

537


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

538! You two are quick!


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

537


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

636


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

535


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

536


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

535


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

534


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

535!


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

534!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

533


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

532 mwahaha :>


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

531


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

532! Why so fast? ;-;


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

531...!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

532!!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

531!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

532...


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

531


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

530 Sorry ^-^; I guess i should take a break.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

531.. I should give up soon...


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

530

Lol me too.. Back to the real world I guess xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

Last one for now! 530!!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

529


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

528


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

hehehee 527


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

526


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

525


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

526! I'm back!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

525


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

524


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

523


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

524


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

523


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

522


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

523


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

522...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

521


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

522!!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

521 dangit


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

520


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

519


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

518


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

519!!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

518!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

517


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

516


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

517! Why so fast?


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

516


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

515


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

516


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

515!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

514


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

513


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

512


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

511


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

510


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

511


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

510


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

509


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

508


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

507


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

506


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

505


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

506


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

505


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

504


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

505


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

504!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

503


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

502


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

501


----------



## SuperFirePanda (Aug 2, 2013)

497


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

499


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

498


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

497 (plays double trouble theme from team rocket)


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

496


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

495


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

494


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

493


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

492 Whoa


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

491


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

490


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

489


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

488


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

487


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

486


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

485


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

484


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

483


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

482


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

481


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

480

this is fun xD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

479


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

478


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

477


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

476 This is funny


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

475


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe I should defect and turn into a girl.  LOL, jk

474


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

473


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

472


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

471
this is gonna take a bit


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

470

It will be worth it


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 2, 2013)

471


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

470


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

469

don't even try xD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

468


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

467


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

466


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

465


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

464


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

463


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

462


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

461


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

460


----------



## harribo2103 (Aug 2, 2013)

459


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

458


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

457
come to the dark side >:]


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

456


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

455


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

454


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

453


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

452


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

451


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

450


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

449


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

448


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

447


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

446 (gtg)


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

445 nuuu


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

446


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

445


----------



## Mentlegen (Aug 2, 2013)

444


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

443


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

442


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

441


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

440 (I'M BAAACK!)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

441!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

440


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

439


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

438


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

437


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

436


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

437


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

436...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

437!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

436!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

437..


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

436?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

437


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

436


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

435


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

434


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

433


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

434


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

433!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

434


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

433?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

432


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

431


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

430


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

429


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

428


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

427


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

426


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

425


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

424


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

423


----------



## Creame (Aug 2, 2013)

424


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

423...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

422


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

421


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

420


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

419


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

420


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

419


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

418


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

417


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

416


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

415


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

414


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

415


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

414...!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

415!


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

414


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

415


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

414


----------



## Isabella (Aug 2, 2013)

415 .


----------



## HighwayUnichord (Aug 2, 2013)

414!


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 2, 2013)

EDIT: What he said ^^ lol


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

414!


----------



## Isabella (Aug 2, 2013)

415 again


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

414


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

415!


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

414


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

415


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

414


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 2, 2013)

415


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

414


----------



## Ami (Aug 2, 2013)

415


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

414


----------



## Ami (Aug 2, 2013)

415 <o<


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

414


----------



## Ami (Aug 2, 2013)

415 :I


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

414


----------



## Isabella (Aug 2, 2013)

415!!!


----------



## Ami (Aug 2, 2013)

416


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

415


----------



## Kip (Aug 2, 2013)

414


----------



## banana (Aug 2, 2013)

415


----------



## Isabella (Aug 2, 2013)

416


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 2, 2013)

415


----------



## banana (Aug 3, 2013)

416


----------



## Ami (Aug 3, 2013)

417


----------



## Isabella (Aug 3, 2013)

418!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2013)

We were on page 336 when I last was here what the hell happened

417 gurls


----------



## Kip (Aug 3, 2013)

oath2order said:


> We were on page 336 when I last was here what the hell happened
> 
> 417 gurls



416
Did you change the number of post shown per page? I have 20 per page and there are 181 pages.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

417


----------



## Kip (Aug 3, 2013)

^ don't you mean 416, or are you a girl now? D:

415


----------



## Isabella (Aug 3, 2013)

416


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

415


----------



## banana (Aug 3, 2013)

416


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

415...


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

414

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kip said:


> ^ don't you mean 416, or are you a girl now? D:
> 
> 415



OMG thanks for catching my "human error..." 
That's pretty sad for me lol.


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

413


----------



## Kip (Aug 3, 2013)

412



BellBringerGreen said:


> 414
> 
> OMG thanks for catching my "human error..."
> That's pretty sad for me lol.



Just glad to know you aren't joining the girls :')


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

411


----------



## Kip (Aug 3, 2013)

410


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

409


----------



## Isabella (Aug 3, 2013)

410 HELP ME


----------



## talisheo (Aug 3, 2013)

411?


----------



## Isabella (Aug 3, 2013)

412 ty


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

411


----------



## talisheo (Aug 3, 2013)

412


----------



## Jessa (Aug 3, 2013)

*413*


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

412


----------



## talisheo (Aug 3, 2013)

413


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

412...


----------



## Elijo (Aug 3, 2013)

413


Spoiler: For us girls...



Sick Of It by Skillet

If you're sick
If you're sick
If you're sick
If you're sick of it
If you're sick
If you're sick
If you're sick of it!

When everything you do
Don't seem to matter.
You try but it's no use
Your world is getting blacker.

When every time you fail
Has no answer.
Every empty promise made
Is a reminder.

No one can make this better
Take control, it's now or never!

Are you sick of it?
Raise your hands,
Get rid of it!
While there's a fighting chance.
Are you over it?
Bored to death?
Have you had enough regret?
Take a stand, raise your hands...

If you're sick of it!
If you're sick
If you're sick
If you're sick of it!
If you're sick of it!
If you're sick
If you're sick
If you're sick of it!

Every single day
I chase my own tail
Like a rat inside a maze
Gotta get, gotta get, get away

I'm running out of time
For me to break this.
I'm tired of feeling like
I'm never gonna make it.

No one can make this better
Take control, it's now or never!

Are you sick of it?
Raise your hands,
Get rid of it!
While there's a fighting chance.
Are you over it?
Bored to death?
Have you had enough regret?
Take a stand, raise your hands...

If you're sick of it!
If you're sick
If you're sick
If you're sick of it!
If you're sick of it!
If you're sick
If you're sick
If you're sick of it!

I'm tired of it
I'm over it
I'm bored of it

Gotta fix this
I'm sick of it!

Raise your hands
If you're sick
If you're sick of it
Raise your hands
If you're sick
If you're sick of it

Sick of it!
Raise your hands,
Get rid of it!
While there's a fighting chance.
Are you over it?
Bored to death?
Have you had enough regret?
Take a stand, raise your hands...

Are you sick of it?
If you're sick
If you're sick
If you're sick of it!

Get rid of it!
If you're sick
If you're sick
If you're sick of it!

Are you over it?
Bored to death?
Have you had enough regret?
Take a stand, raise your hands...

Are you sick of it?
If you're sick
If you're sick
If you're sick of it

Are you sick of it?
If you're sick
If you're sick
If you're sick of it

Are you sick of it?
If you're sick
If you're sick
If you're sick of it

If you're sick of it
If you're sick
If you're sick
If you're sick of it​


----------



## Ami (Aug 3, 2013)

414


----------



## Elijo (Aug 3, 2013)

415


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

414


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 3, 2013)

415


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

414...


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2013)

413


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

412


----------



## Kip (Aug 3, 2013)

411


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

410


----------



## Kip (Aug 3, 2013)

409


----------



## Farobi (Aug 3, 2013)

408


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

407


----------



## Farobi (Aug 3, 2013)

406


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

405


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

404


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

403


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

402


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

401


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

400


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

399!


----------



## Kip (Aug 3, 2013)

398!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

397


----------



## Umaril (Aug 3, 2013)

396


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

395


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 3, 2013)

396!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

395


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 3, 2013)

396


----------



## jamesflin (Aug 3, 2013)

395


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

394


----------



## Kip (Aug 3, 2013)

393


----------



## Dead_Boy (Aug 3, 2013)

392


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

391


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 3, 2013)

393


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

391...!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 3, 2013)

392!!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

391...!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 3, 2013)

392


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

391...?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 3, 2013)

392!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

391!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 3, 2013)

392


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

391


----------



## Ami (Aug 3, 2013)

392


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

391...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2013)

390


----------



## banana (Aug 3, 2013)

391


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 3, 2013)

392


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2013)

391


----------



## Kip (Aug 3, 2013)

390


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 3, 2013)

391


----------



## Ami (Aug 3, 2013)

392


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 3, 2013)

393


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

392


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 3, 2013)

393


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

392?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2013)

391


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

390


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

389


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

388 (dream team!)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2013)

387


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2013)

386


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 3, 2013)

385


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2013)

Wut. The count is all the way below 400? ;_;

386


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 4, 2013)

385


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 4, 2013)

384!
I feel like the girls will creep up again when we reach 100 T_T


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 4, 2013)

383


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 4, 2013)

384


----------



## Ami (Aug 4, 2013)

385


----------



## oath2order (Aug 4, 2013)

384


----------



## Tulip (Aug 4, 2013)

385


----------



## oath2order (Aug 4, 2013)

384


----------



## Ami (Aug 4, 2013)

385


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 4, 2013)

386


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 4, 2013)

385


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 4, 2013)

386!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2013)

387!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 4, 2013)

386


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 4, 2013)

387


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 4, 2013)

386


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 4, 2013)

385


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 4, 2013)

384


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 4, 2013)

385


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 4, 2013)

384


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 4, 2013)

385


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2013)

384


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 4, 2013)

385!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2013)

384


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 4, 2013)

383


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 4, 2013)

384!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2013)

383


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 4, 2013)

382


----------



## link.windwaker (Aug 4, 2013)

381


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 4, 2013)

382


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 4, 2013)

381


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 4, 2013)

382


----------



## Ami (Aug 4, 2013)

383


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2013)

382


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 5, 2013)

381


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 5, 2013)

380


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2013)

379


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 5, 2013)

380


----------



## Ami (Aug 6, 2013)

381


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 6, 2013)

This is a neat idea.

380


----------



## Mentlegen (Aug 6, 2013)

379


----------



## avalonkp (Aug 6, 2013)

380


----------



## Ami (Aug 6, 2013)

381


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 6, 2013)

382


----------



## rayquaza (Aug 6, 2013)

381


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 6, 2013)

382


----------



## Mentlegen (Aug 6, 2013)

381


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 6, 2013)

380


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2013)

379


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 6, 2013)

380


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2013)

379


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 6, 2013)

378


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 6, 2013)

379


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 6, 2013)

378


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2013)

377


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2013)

378


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 6, 2013)

377


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 6, 2013)

378


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 6, 2013)

377


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2013)

376


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 6, 2013)

375


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2013)

374


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 6, 2013)

373


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2013)

372


----------



## rayquaza (Aug 6, 2013)

371


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 7, 2013)

370


----------



## darkfire25 (Aug 7, 2013)

369


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 7, 2013)

368


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2013)

367


----------



## Marceline (Aug 7, 2013)

368


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 7, 2013)

367


----------



## rivulet (Aug 7, 2013)

BRING IT ONNN >:U
368


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 7, 2013)

367


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 7, 2013)

366


----------



## oath2order (Aug 8, 2013)

365


----------



## Mentlegen (Aug 8, 2013)

364


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

363


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

362


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

361


----------



## nikkidii (Aug 8, 2013)

362


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

361...


----------



## oath2order (Aug 8, 2013)

362


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 8, 2013)

363!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

362.. ?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 8, 2013)

363


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

362


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 8, 2013)

363!


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

362


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 8, 2013)

363...


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

362


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 8, 2013)

363!!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 8, 2013)

362


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

361


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 8, 2013)

360


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

359


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 8, 2013)

358


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2013)

357


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

356


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 8, 2013)

355


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

354


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 8, 2013)

353


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

352


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

351


----------



## VonTreece (Aug 8, 2013)

350


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

349


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

348


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

347


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

346


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

345


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2013)

344


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

343


----------



## TheFarmboy (Aug 8, 2013)

342


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

341


----------



## Marceline (Aug 8, 2013)

▌▌✖ ▌​

342!~​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

341


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

340


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

339


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

338


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

337


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 8, 2013)

336


----------



## oath2order (Aug 9, 2013)

337


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

336


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

335


----------



## beebs (Aug 9, 2013)

336


----------



## Mentlegen (Aug 9, 2013)

335


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

334


----------



## Mao (Aug 9, 2013)

335


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 9, 2013)

336


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

335


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

334


----------



## Marceline (Aug 9, 2013)

335!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 9, 2013)

334


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

333


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

332


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

331


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

330


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

329


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

328


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

327


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

326


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

325


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

324


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

323


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 9, 2013)

324


----------



## Mentlegen (Aug 9, 2013)

323


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

322


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

321


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 9, 2013)

322


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

321


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

320


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

319


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

318


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

317


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

316


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

315


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

314


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

313


----------



## Seravee (Aug 9, 2013)

314


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

313...!


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

312


----------



## Jessa (Aug 9, 2013)

313


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

312


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

311


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

310


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

309


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

308


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

307


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

306


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

305


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 9, 2013)

306


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

305!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 9, 2013)

306!!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

305?


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

304


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

303


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

302


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 9, 2013)

303


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

302


----------



## Noah2000 (Aug 9, 2013)

301


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

300


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

299


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

298


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

297


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

296


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

295


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

294


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

293


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

292


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

291


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 9, 2013)

290


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

289


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

288


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

287


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

286


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

285


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

284


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

283


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

282


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

281


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

280


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

279


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

278


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

277


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

276


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

275


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

274


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

273


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

272


----------



## oath2order (Aug 10, 2013)

271


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

270


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

269


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

268


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

267


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

266


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

265


----------



## Blues (Aug 10, 2013)

264


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

263


----------



## Emma (Aug 10, 2013)

264


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

263


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

262


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

261


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

260


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

259


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 10, 2013)

258


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

259


----------



## Kip (Aug 11, 2013)

258


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 11, 2013)

257


----------



## Kip (Aug 11, 2013)

256


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 11, 2013)

255


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 11, 2013)

256


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 11, 2013)

255?


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 11, 2013)

256.


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 11, 2013)

255!


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 11, 2013)

256
(i can go all night)


----------



## Kip (Aug 12, 2013)

255


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 12, 2013)

254


----------



## Kip (Aug 12, 2013)

253


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 12, 2013)

252


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 12, 2013)

253


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2013)

252


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 12, 2013)

251


----------



## Kip (Aug 12, 2013)

250


----------



## Mentlegen (Aug 12, 2013)

249


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 12, 2013)

248


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 12, 2013)

247


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 12, 2013)

246 (winning)


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 12, 2013)

245


----------



## oath2order (Aug 12, 2013)

244


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 12, 2013)

243


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2013)

242


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 12, 2013)

241


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2013)

240


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 12, 2013)

239


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2013)

238


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 12, 2013)

237


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 12, 2013)

236


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2013)

235


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 13, 2013)

234


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2013)

233


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 13, 2013)

232


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2013)

231


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 13, 2013)

230


----------



## Blair (Aug 13, 2013)

231


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 13, 2013)

230


----------



## Marceline (Aug 13, 2013)

231~


----------



## Blair (Aug 13, 2013)

232


----------



## Marceline (Aug 13, 2013)

233!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 13, 2013)

232


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 13, 2013)

233


----------



## radical6 (Aug 13, 2013)

234


----------



## Seravee (Aug 13, 2013)

235


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 13, 2013)

234


----------



## 3DS Lover (Aug 13, 2013)

233


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 13, 2013)

232


----------



## 3DS Lover (Aug 13, 2013)

231


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 13, 2013)

230


----------



## xseed (Aug 13, 2013)

229 suckers(I still hope the girls win...JK)  THE MALES WILL WIN!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 13, 2013)

228


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Aug 13, 2013)

229


----------



## xseed (Aug 13, 2013)

*228*


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 13, 2013)

227


----------



## Blair (Aug 13, 2013)

228


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 13, 2013)

227


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2013)

226


----------



## Blair (Aug 13, 2013)

227


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

226 (don't even try, lol)


----------



## xseed (Aug 14, 2013)

*225*


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

224 (don't even test us)


----------



## Blair (Aug 14, 2013)

225 (We will not go gently into that good night!)


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

224


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

223


----------



## Blair (Aug 14, 2013)

224


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

223


----------



## Blair (Aug 14, 2013)

224


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

223?


----------



## Ami (Aug 14, 2013)

224


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

225


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 14, 2013)

224


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

223


----------



## Mya (Aug 14, 2013)

224


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

223


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

222


----------



## Lauraa (Aug 14, 2013)

223


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

222?


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

223


----------



## Mya (Aug 14, 2013)

223


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

223


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

224


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2013)

225


----------



## Lauraa (Aug 14, 2013)

226


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

225


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2013)

Oops I gave a point to the girls by accident!

224


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

223


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2013)

222


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

223


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2013)

222


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

223


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2013)

222


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

221


----------



## Val (Aug 14, 2013)

222


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

221


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

220


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

221


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

220?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

219


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

218


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

217


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

216


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

215


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

216


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

215


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

214


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

213


----------



## Val (Aug 14, 2013)

221


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

213?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

212


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

211


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

210


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

209 (don't mess with us)


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

210


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

209?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

208


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

207


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

208


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

207?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

206


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

205


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

204


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

203


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

204


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

203


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

202


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

201


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

200


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

199


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

198


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

197


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

196


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2013)

195


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

194


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

193


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

192


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2013)

191


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

190


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

189


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

188


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

187


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

186


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 14, 2013)

187


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

186!


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 14, 2013)

187


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

186


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

185


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

184


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

183


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

182


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

181


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

180


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

179


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

178


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

177


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

176


----------



## oath2order (Aug 14, 2013)

177


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

176


----------



## Marceline (Aug 14, 2013)

177


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

176 (hey marceline, go check the zucker raffle )


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2013)

175


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

174


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

173


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

172


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2013)

171


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2013)

170


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

169


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 14, 2013)

168 ; ;


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

169


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 14, 2013)

170


----------



## xseed (Aug 14, 2013)

*169*


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 14, 2013)

170


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 14, 2013)

171


----------



## xseed (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh heck no. I WILL beat  you girls(even if I dont like guys that much) *170*


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

169


----------



## xseed (Aug 14, 2013)

*168*


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 14, 2013)

167


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2013)

166


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

165


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2013)

1- mario kart 64


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 15, 2013)

165


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2013)

164


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

163


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 15, 2013)

164


----------



## Marceline (Aug 15, 2013)

165!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

163


----------



## Marceline (Aug 15, 2013)

164


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

163  >.<


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

*162*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 15, 2013)

163


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

*162*


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

161


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 15, 2013)

160


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 15, 2013)

159


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

158


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

157


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

156


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 15, 2013)

157


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

*156*


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

155!


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

*154* like a boss


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

153


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

152!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

151


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 15, 2013)

152!!!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

151?


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

*150*


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

149


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 15, 2013)

150


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

meow(*149*)


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

148 ruff


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

yea. Lets do this *146* alone we are powerful but together we are unstoppable...


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

145


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

*144*


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 15, 2013)

143


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 15, 2013)

142


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

*141*


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

142


----------



## Blair (Aug 16, 2013)

143


----------



## oath2order (Aug 16, 2013)

142


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

143


----------



## Marceline (Aug 16, 2013)

144~


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 16, 2013)

143


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

144


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 16, 2013)

143


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

144


----------



## Emma (Aug 16, 2013)

145


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 16, 2013)

146


----------



## oath2order (Aug 16, 2013)

145


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 16, 2013)

146


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2013)

145


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 16, 2013)

146!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2013)

145


----------



## xseed (Aug 16, 2013)

*143*


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2013)

143


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

144


----------



## xseed (Aug 16, 2013)

did I just miscount earlier?  *143*


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2013)

142


----------



## Kip (Aug 16, 2013)

141


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2013)

140


----------



## Kip (Aug 16, 2013)

139


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2013)

138


----------



## Seravee (Aug 16, 2013)

139


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2013)

138


----------



## Kip (Aug 16, 2013)

137


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2013)

136


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 16, 2013)

135


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 16, 2013)

136


----------



## Blair (Aug 17, 2013)

137


----------



## oath2order (Aug 17, 2013)

136


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 17, 2013)

135


----------



## Marceline (Aug 17, 2013)

136


----------



## Ami (Aug 17, 2013)

137


----------



## Marceline (Aug 17, 2013)

138


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 17, 2013)

139


----------



## oath2order (Aug 17, 2013)

138


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2013)

137


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 17, 2013)

136


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2013)

135


----------



## xseed (Aug 17, 2013)

*134*


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2013)

133


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 17, 2013)

132


----------



## Marceline (Aug 17, 2013)

133


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 17, 2013)

132?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2013)

131


----------



## Blair (Aug 18, 2013)

132


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

131


----------



## Seravee (Aug 18, 2013)

132


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2013)

131


----------



## xseed (Aug 18, 2013)

*130*


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

129


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

128


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

127


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2013)

126


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

125


----------



## enchilada (Aug 18, 2013)

124


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

123


----------



## enchilada (Aug 18, 2013)

122

quick guys, girls are asleep!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

121


----------



## Farobi (Aug 18, 2013)

120


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

119


----------



## enchilada (Aug 18, 2013)

118


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

117


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 18, 2013)

116


----------



## e_e13 (Aug 18, 2013)

115


----------



## Blair (Aug 18, 2013)

116


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

115


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2013)

116.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

115


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

114


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

113


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

112


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 18, 2013)

113


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

112?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

111


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

110


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

109


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

108


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

107


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

106


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

105


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 18, 2013)

104


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

103


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

102


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

101


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

100


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

99


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

98


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 18, 2013)

97


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

96


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

95


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

94


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

93


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

92


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

91


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

90


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

89


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

88


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

87


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

86


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

85


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

84


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 18, 2013)

83


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

82


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

81


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

80


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

79


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

78


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

77


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

76


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

75


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

74


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

73 (It's time for the home stretch to victory boys!)


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

72


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

71


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

70


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

69!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

68


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

67


----------



## Church (Aug 18, 2013)

66


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

65


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

64


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

63


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

62


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

61


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

60


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

59


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

58


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

57


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

56


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

55


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

54


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2013)

53


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 18, 2013)

52


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

51


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

50


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

49


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2013)

50


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

49

(lol, defect!  jk.  I understand)


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

48


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

47


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

46


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2013)

45


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

44


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2013)

45


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

44


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

43


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2013)

42


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

41


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

40,000

jk

40


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2013)

o-o

41


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

40


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

39


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

38


----------



## oath2order (Aug 19, 2013)

37


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

36


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 19, 2013)

35


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

34


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 19, 2013)

33


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

32


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 19, 2013)

31 boys rule girls drool


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

32


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 19, 2013)

31


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

30


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

31 aaaaahh where's all the girls at


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

30


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 19, 2013)

31

ah where did all the girls go


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm here, lets beat the boys ; u ; 32


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

31 (not a chance!)


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

32 can you not xD!!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

31 (nothing you do will make me stop helping the boys)


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

32 (Excuse you) xD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

31


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

30


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

29


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

28


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

27


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

26


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

25


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

24


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

23


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

22


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

21


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

20


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

19 (almost there!)


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

18


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

17


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

16


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 19, 2013)

15

- - - Post Merge - - -

once it has finished reset back to 500


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

14


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

13


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

12


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

11


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

10


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

9..


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

8!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

7?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

6!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

7 D:


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

6


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

5!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

6 xD


OI LADIES WHERE YOU AT


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

5!!

Push guys!!!  - moves arms forward slowly -

Dun, dun, dun dun dun, nah nah nah nah nah nah, dun dun, dun dun dun!  (repeat that in your head)


----------



## Marceline (Aug 19, 2013)

6 x.x

I'll just let you guys win then it'll be at 500 again right... xD


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

5!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

4!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

3!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

2!


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 19, 2013)

1!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

- slow motion voice -
0!

HOLE IN THE WALL!

Sorry, XD, couldn't help myself.

We, are the champions, my friends (you get the point)

500


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 19, 2013)

499


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

498 xD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2013)

497

Ok, this is suddenly boring.  I'm going to leave and possible let the girls win now.  XD


EDIT: Hammy, we won.


----------



## Joey (Aug 19, 2013)

496


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

495


----------



## xbiohazard0 (Aug 19, 2013)

496


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

494


----------



## Marceline (Aug 20, 2013)

495! Grr girls are going to win this time


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 20, 2013)

496 :3


----------



## Seravee (Aug 20, 2013)

497


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 20, 2013)

496


----------



## Seravee (Aug 20, 2013)

497


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

496


----------



## oath2order (Aug 20, 2013)

495

boys won again hahaha


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

494


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 20, 2013)

493


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 20, 2013)

492


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

491


----------



## Marceline (Aug 20, 2013)

492


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

491?


----------



## nikkidii (Aug 20, 2013)

492 >:{}


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

491!


----------



## Marceline (Aug 20, 2013)

492


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

491


----------



## Seravee (Aug 20, 2013)

492


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 20, 2013)

493


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

492


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 20, 2013)

493


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

492?


----------



## sunate (Aug 20, 2013)

493


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

492


----------



## sunate (Aug 20, 2013)

493


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

492!


----------



## TheLostEmpire (Aug 20, 2013)

493


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

492?


----------



## sunate (Aug 20, 2013)

493 :O


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

492...?


----------



## sunate (Aug 20, 2013)

493


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

492


----------



## sunate (Aug 20, 2013)

493 cant beat me


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 20, 2013)

492 really?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 21, 2013)

493


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

492!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 21, 2013)

493


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

492


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

493 lalala cant beat me.


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

492!


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

493 :s


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

492


----------



## Seravee (Aug 21, 2013)

493


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

494 boohya


----------



## Seravee (Aug 21, 2013)

495


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

496


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

497 *gasp*


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 21, 2013)

496


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

495


----------



## radical6 (Aug 21, 2013)

496


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

495?


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 21, 2013)

494


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

493


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 21, 2013)

494


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

493!


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

496


----------



## Marceline (Aug 21, 2013)

497

- - - Post Merge - - -

493... 496? Doesn't make sense lol.


----------



## Sondos (Aug 21, 2013)

498


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

497


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

it should be 492 sorry i confused everyone but 492 is the current correct number.


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

491?


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

492


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

491


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

492


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

491


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 21, 2013)

490


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

489


----------



## sunate (Aug 21, 2013)

490


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 21, 2013)

489


----------



## Seravee (Aug 22, 2013)

490


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 22, 2013)

489


----------



## Sondos (Aug 22, 2013)

490


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 22, 2013)

489


----------



## Seravee (Aug 22, 2013)

490


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 22, 2013)

489?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2013)

488


----------



## Seravee (Aug 22, 2013)

489


----------



## Isabella (Aug 22, 2013)

490


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

491


----------



## Seravee (Aug 22, 2013)

492


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

493


----------



## Seravee (Aug 22, 2013)

494


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

495~


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 22, 2013)

496


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

497 WOOO GIRLS


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 22, 2013)

496 didn't get very far xD


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 22, 2013)

495


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 22, 2013)

494


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

495


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 22, 2013)

494


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2013)

495


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

496


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 22, 2013)

495


----------



## Marceline (Aug 22, 2013)

496


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 22, 2013)

495


----------



## Seravee (Aug 23, 2013)

496


----------



## Isabella (Aug 23, 2013)

497


----------



## Seravee (Aug 23, 2013)

498


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

499


----------



## Seravee (Aug 23, 2013)

500


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

501 woooo


----------



## Mao (Aug 23, 2013)

502


----------



## Seravee (Aug 23, 2013)

503


----------



## Isabella (Aug 23, 2013)

504


----------



## Seravee (Aug 23, 2013)

505


----------



## Isabella (Aug 23, 2013)

506 .


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 23, 2013)

505


----------



## Seravee (Aug 23, 2013)

506


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 23, 2013)

505


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 23, 2013)

504


----------



## Seravee (Aug 23, 2013)

505


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2013)

506


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 23, 2013)

505


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

506


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 23, 2013)

505?


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

506... o.o


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 23, 2013)

505


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 23, 2013)

504


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 23, 2013)

503


----------



## Sondos (Aug 23, 2013)

504


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

505


----------



## Sondos (Aug 23, 2013)

506


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

507


----------



## Sondos (Aug 23, 2013)

508


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 23, 2013)

507


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 23, 2013)

506


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 23, 2013)

505


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

506


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 23, 2013)

505?


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

506


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 23, 2013)

505


----------



## Sondos (Aug 23, 2013)

506


----------



## Marceline (Aug 23, 2013)

507


----------



## Sondos (Aug 23, 2013)

508


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 23, 2013)

507


----------



## Suicune (Aug 23, 2013)

508


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 23, 2013)

509


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 23, 2013)

508


----------



## Seravee (Aug 23, 2013)

509


----------



## oath2order (Aug 24, 2013)

510


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 24, 2013)

509


----------



## Char (Aug 24, 2013)

508


----------



## Isabella (Aug 24, 2013)

509


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 24, 2013)

508


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

509


----------



## Isabella (Aug 24, 2013)

510


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 24, 2013)

509


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

510


----------



## Sondos (Aug 24, 2013)

511


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

512


----------



## oath2order (Aug 24, 2013)

513


----------



## Sondos (Aug 24, 2013)

514


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 24, 2013)

513


----------



## Marceline (Aug 24, 2013)

514


----------



## Sondos (Aug 24, 2013)

515


----------



## Marceline (Aug 24, 2013)

516


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 24, 2013)

515


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 24, 2013)

514


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

515


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 24, 2013)

514


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

515


----------



## Marceline (Aug 24, 2013)

516


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

517


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 24, 2013)

516


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

517


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 24, 2013)

516


----------



## Marceline (Aug 24, 2013)

517


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

518


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 24, 2013)

517.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

518


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 24, 2013)

517.


----------



## Sondos (Aug 24, 2013)

518


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

519


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 24, 2013)

518


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

519


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 24, 2013)

518


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 24, 2013)

517


----------



## Marceline (Aug 24, 2013)

518


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

519


----------



## Marceline (Aug 24, 2013)

520


----------



## bluegoat14 (Aug 24, 2013)

521


----------



## Seravee (Aug 24, 2013)

522


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 25, 2013)

521


----------



## oath2order (Aug 25, 2013)

520


----------



## Marceline (Aug 25, 2013)

521


----------



## unravel (Aug 25, 2013)

522


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 25, 2013)

521


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 25, 2013)

520


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 25, 2013)

519


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2013)

(I'M BAAAACK!!)

518


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 25, 2013)

517


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 25, 2013)

516


----------



## oath2order (Aug 26, 2013)

515


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

516


----------



## Elijo (Aug 26, 2013)

517


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

518


----------



## Elijo (Aug 26, 2013)

519


----------



## Fumimi (Aug 26, 2013)

520


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

521


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 26, 2013)

520


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 26, 2013)

519


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 26, 2013)

518


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

519


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 26, 2013)

520


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

521


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 26, 2013)

520


----------



## Marceline (Aug 26, 2013)

521


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

522


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 26, 2013)

521


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

522.


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 26, 2013)

521.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

522~


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 26, 2013)

521


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

522


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 26, 2013)

521..


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 26, 2013)

520


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 26, 2013)

519


----------



## gappamaki (Aug 26, 2013)

520~


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

521


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 26, 2013)

520


----------



## Marceline (Aug 26, 2013)

521


----------



## Seravee (Aug 26, 2013)

522


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2013)

523


----------



## Seravee (Aug 27, 2013)

524?


----------



## Marceline (Aug 27, 2013)

525


----------



## Seravee (Aug 27, 2013)

526


----------



## Farobi (Aug 27, 2013)

525


----------



## Seravee (Aug 27, 2013)

526


----------



## Marceline (Aug 27, 2013)

527


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

528


----------



## Seravee (Aug 27, 2013)

528


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

529


----------



## Seravee (Aug 27, 2013)

530


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

531


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 27, 2013)

530


----------



## Marceline (Aug 27, 2013)

531


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

530


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

531


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

530.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

531


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

530


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

531


----------



## Seravee (Aug 27, 2013)

532


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

533


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 27, 2013)

532


----------



## Seravee (Aug 27, 2013)

533


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

534


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

533


----------



## Marceline (Aug 27, 2013)

534


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

533


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

534


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

533.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

534


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

533!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

534


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 27, 2013)

533
Surprised the girls are putting up such a fight this time.
We will win, nevertheless!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

We will win. ;_; Only if men die out

534


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

535


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

536


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

537


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 27, 2013)

536


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

537


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

538


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

539


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

538


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

539~


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 27, 2013)

538!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

539


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

540


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

541


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

542


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

543


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

544


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

545


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

546


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

545


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

546


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

547


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

546


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

547


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

548


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

547


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 27, 2013)

548!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

547?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 27, 2013)

548!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

547


----------



## Link32 (Aug 27, 2013)

546


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

545


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 27, 2013)

544


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 27, 2013)

543


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

544


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

543
Dangit, men, we're losing ground.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

544


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 28, 2013)

543


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 28, 2013)

542


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2013)

541


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

540
Rally the troops!  We strike during the night!


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 28, 2013)

539

Reporting for...  duty?  lol


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 28, 2013)

538
Sir yes sir!


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 28, 2013)

537


----------



## Seravee (Aug 28, 2013)

538


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

539


----------



## Marceline (Aug 28, 2013)

540~


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 28, 2013)

539


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

540


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 28, 2013)

539.0


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

540


----------



## Turtle (Aug 28, 2013)

541


----------



## Marceline (Aug 28, 2013)

542


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

543


----------



## Seravee (Aug 28, 2013)

544


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

543


----------



## Seravee (Aug 28, 2013)

544


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

545


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

546


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

547


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

548


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

549


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 28, 2013)

550


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 28, 2013)

549


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2013)

548


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 28, 2013)

547


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

548


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 28, 2013)

547


----------



## Turtle (Aug 28, 2013)

548


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

547


----------



## Marceline (Aug 28, 2013)

548


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

549


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2013)

550


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

551


----------



## Marceline (Aug 28, 2013)

552


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

551
We're still losing ground!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 28, 2013)

550 i gotchu


----------



## Marceline (Aug 28, 2013)

551


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 28, 2013)

550


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

551


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

552


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

553


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 28, 2013)

551


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

552


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

553


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

552


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

553


----------



## Caucas (Aug 28, 2013)

554!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

555!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

556!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

557


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

558


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

559


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

560!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

561


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

562


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

563


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

564


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 28, 2013)

563...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

564


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 28, 2013)

563


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

564


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

565


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

566


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 28, 2013)

567


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

568


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 28, 2013)

567


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 28, 2013)

568


----------



## Byngo (Aug 28, 2013)

569


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 28, 2013)

568


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

We're losing ground!
567


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

568


----------



## Strongfox (Aug 29, 2013)

567


----------



## oath2order (Aug 29, 2013)

568


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 29, 2013)

567


----------



## Ami (Aug 29, 2013)

568


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 29, 2013)

567


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

566


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 29, 2013)

565


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

564


----------



## Touko (Aug 29, 2013)

565


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

566


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

565


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

566


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

567


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

568


----------



## gappamaki (Aug 29, 2013)

569


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

570!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

571


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

572


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

573


----------



## gappamaki (Aug 29, 2013)

574


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

575


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

576


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

577


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

578


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

579


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

580


----------



## Marceline (Aug 29, 2013)

581


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

582


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

583


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

584


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

585


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

584


----------



## gappamaki (Aug 29, 2013)

585


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

586


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

587


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

586


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

587


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

588


----------



## oath2order (Aug 29, 2013)

587


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

588


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

589


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

590!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

591!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

592


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

593


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

594


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

595!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

596!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

597!


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 29, 2013)

598


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

599!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

598


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 29, 2013)

woah damn the girls will probably win this one

597


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

598.

Nuu, I don't think we will. Last time gurls were in the lead and like a day later I checked and the count was like 390 or something. 

;_;


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

597


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

596
Men, y u rapidly lose ground


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

597


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

596
FOR AMERICAAAA


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 29, 2013)

595


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

594


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

mariop476 said:


> 596
> FOR AMERICAAAA


^ Wut?

595


----------



## bluegoat14 (Aug 29, 2013)

596


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

597


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

598


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

599


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

597


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

599


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

598


----------



## Sondos (Aug 29, 2013)

599!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

O:
601


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

599


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

Oops. x-x

600


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

599


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

600


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

599.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

600!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

599


----------



## LVXIII (Aug 29, 2013)

600


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

599...


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

600


----------



## LVXIII (Aug 29, 2013)

601


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

602


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

601


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

602


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

603


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 29, 2013)

602


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

603


----------



## LVXIII (Aug 29, 2013)

604


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

605


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 29, 2013)

604


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

605


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

606


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

607


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

608


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

609


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

610


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 29, 2013)

609


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 29, 2013)

610


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

611


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

612


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

613


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

614


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

615


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

614
Y U LOSE GROUND


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

615


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 29, 2013)

OBJECTION!
614


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

WHERE'S YOUR EVIDENCE?
615


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

616


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 29, 2013)

615


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

616


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 29, 2013)

615


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

616!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

617!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

618!


----------



## Alipopcorn (Aug 29, 2013)

619 Yay~


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 29, 2013)

620


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2013)

621


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

620


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 30, 2013)

619


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

618


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

619


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

618


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

619


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

618.0


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

617


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

618


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

617


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

616


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

The cavalry has arrived~
615


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

615


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

614


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

Nuu.

615


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

614


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

boys will take over 613


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

614


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

613


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

612


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

Where's ma gurls?

613


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

612
*poo, C'MON ERUNIBAN


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

611


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

Just can't let the girls have it, can we? ~_~ 

612


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

611
This number is way too high.  It should be like, 0.
*Dang it again, lol.  Of course not~


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

this isnt fast enough 610


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

611


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 30, 2013)

610

C'mon, men!


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

609
YES!!


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

608


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

609

Well, this is my last post for the night. The count will probably be below 500 tomorrow...

@_@


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

608*  lol


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

on a roll now 607


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

606


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

605


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 30, 2013)

604!


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

603
I wonder where Scraggy went?  lol

*Well nevermind!*


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

602


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

601


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

time for the big one 600


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

599


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 30, 2013)

KEEP PUSHING!
599


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

597
You're a dude, right Mario?  lol


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

596


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

595
*Oops, my bad.


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 30, 2013)

594!

Onward, men!


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

593


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 30, 2013)

592
WE SHALL NOT FALL!


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

591~


----------



## oath2order (Aug 30, 2013)

592


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 30, 2013)

oath has switched teams, CRUCIFY HIIIM!
591


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

590
I don't even what is


----------



## oath2order (Aug 30, 2013)

589


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 30, 2013)

588


----------



## oath2order (Aug 30, 2013)

589


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

588
Scrafty or Scraggy..  Not sure which...  Eruniban...  COME BACK.  lol


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 30, 2013)

587


----------



## oath2order (Aug 30, 2013)

588


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

587


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 30, 2013)

586


----------



## Sondos (Aug 30, 2013)

587


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 30, 2013)

586


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 30, 2013)

587


----------



## Marceline (Aug 30, 2013)

588


----------



## Trio4meo (Aug 30, 2013)

589


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 30, 2013)

587


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

588


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 30, 2013)

587


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

588


----------



## Marceline (Aug 30, 2013)

589


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

590


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

591


----------



## Blair (Aug 30, 2013)

592


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

593


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

594


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

595


----------



## Blair (Aug 30, 2013)

596


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

597

(Let's go gurls! ;_; )


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

598!

yay


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

599


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 30, 2013)

598

Heck no.


----------



## eruniban (Aug 30, 2013)

597


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

598


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 30, 2013)

597


----------



## Marceline (Aug 30, 2013)

598


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

599


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

600


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

601


----------



## gappamaki (Aug 30, 2013)

602


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

603


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

604


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

605


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

606


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

607


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

608


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

608


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

609


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

610


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

611


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

612


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

613


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

614


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

615


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

616


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

617

- - - Post Merge - - -

617


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

618


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

619


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

620


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

621


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

622


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 30, 2013)

621

We're... Severely outnumbered here...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

622


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

623


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

624


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

625


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

626


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

627


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

628


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 30, 2013)

627

No hope left...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

628


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

629


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2013)

630


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 30, 2013)

629


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 30, 2013)

628.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

629


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 30, 2013)

629


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 30, 2013)

628


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 30, 2013)

627


----------



## Byngo (Aug 30, 2013)

628


----------



## oath2order (Aug 31, 2013)

627


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

628


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 31, 2013)

627


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

628~


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 31, 2013)

627~


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

628~


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 31, 2013)

627


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

628


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 31, 2013)

627


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

628


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 31, 2013)

627


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

628


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

629


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

630!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

631


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

632


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

633


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

634


----------



## gappamaki (Aug 31, 2013)

635


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

636


----------



## oath2order (Aug 31, 2013)

635


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 31, 2013)

634


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

635


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

636


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

637


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2013)

636


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

637!


----------



## Seravee (Aug 31, 2013)

638


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

639


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

640


----------



## GOAT (Aug 31, 2013)

639
​


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

640


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

641


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

642


----------



## Seravee (Aug 31, 2013)

643


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

644


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 31, 2013)

643


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

644


----------



## Zeiro (Aug 31, 2013)

643


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

644


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

645


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

646


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

647


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

648


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

649


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 31, 2013)

648


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

649


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 31, 2013)

648


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

649


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

650


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

651!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

652!


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 31, 2013)

651


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 31, 2013)

652


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

653


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 31, 2013)

654


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 31, 2013)

655


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

656


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 31, 2013)

652


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

superheroantics said:


> 652



Wut?

656


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 31, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Wut?
> 
> 656



lol I hadn't reloaded in a while

655


----------



## Byngo (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh. XD 

656


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 31, 2013)

655


----------



## Byngo (Sep 1, 2013)

656


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 1, 2013)

655.


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 1, 2013)

654


----------



## Byngo (Sep 1, 2013)

655


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 1, 2013)

654


----------



## Marceline (Sep 1, 2013)

655


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 1, 2013)

654


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 1, 2013)

655


----------



## Marceline (Sep 1, 2013)

656


----------



## Byngo (Sep 1, 2013)

657


----------



## Marceline (Sep 1, 2013)

658


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 1, 2013)

659


----------



## Byngo (Sep 1, 2013)

660


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 1, 2013)

659


----------



## Byngo (Sep 1, 2013)

660


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 1, 2013)

659


----------



## Marceline (Sep 1, 2013)

660


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 1, 2013)

661


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2013)

662


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 1, 2013)

661


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 1, 2013)

662


----------



## Byngo (Sep 1, 2013)

663


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2013)

664


----------



## Marceline (Sep 2, 2013)

664


----------



## Mao (Sep 2, 2013)

665


----------



## Marceline (Sep 2, 2013)

666


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 2, 2013)

667


----------



## Marceline (Sep 2, 2013)

668


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 2, 2013)

669


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 2, 2013)

668


----------



## Marceline (Sep 2, 2013)

669


----------



## Mao (Sep 2, 2013)

670


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2013)

671


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2013)

672


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2013)

673


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2013)

674


----------



## Marceline (Sep 2, 2013)

675


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2013)

676


----------



## Mao (Sep 2, 2013)

677


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2013)

678


----------



## Marceline (Sep 2, 2013)

679


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2013)

680


----------



## tyla (Sep 2, 2013)

479


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2013)

680~


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 2, 2013)

681


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2013)

682


----------



## oath2order (Sep 3, 2013)

683


----------



## Marceline (Sep 3, 2013)

684


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

685


----------



## Marceline (Sep 3, 2013)

686


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

687


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 3, 2013)

688


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

689


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 3, 2013)

690


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

691


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 3, 2013)

692


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

693


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 3, 2013)

694


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

695


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 3, 2013)

696


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

697


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 3, 2013)

698


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

699


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 3, 2013)

700 - 2


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 3, 2013)

699


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

700


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 3, 2013)

701!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

702!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 3, 2013)

703


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

704 c:


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 3, 2013)

703


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

704


----------



## Seravee (Sep 3, 2013)

705


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

706


----------



## Seravee (Sep 3, 2013)

707


----------



## Byngo (Sep 3, 2013)

708


----------



## oath2order (Sep 4, 2013)

709


----------



## Marceline (Sep 4, 2013)

710


----------



## Byngo (Sep 4, 2013)

711


----------



## br3nna (Sep 4, 2013)

711


----------



## Marceline (Sep 4, 2013)

712


----------



## Byngo (Sep 4, 2013)

713


----------



## Megalomancer (Sep 4, 2013)

712


----------



## Byngo (Sep 4, 2013)

713


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 4, 2013)

714


----------



## Byngo (Sep 4, 2013)

715


----------



## LVXIII (Sep 4, 2013)

716


----------



## Byngo (Sep 4, 2013)

717


----------



## LVXIII (Sep 4, 2013)

718


----------



## Byngo (Sep 4, 2013)

719


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 4, 2013)

720


----------



## Byngo (Sep 4, 2013)

721


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 4, 2013)

722


----------



## Byngo (Sep 4, 2013)

723


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 4, 2013)

724


----------



## Byngo (Sep 4, 2013)

725


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 4, 2013)

726


----------



## Pepmint (Sep 4, 2013)

727


----------



## Byngo (Sep 4, 2013)

728


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 4, 2013)

729


----------



## Byngo (Sep 4, 2013)

730


----------



## Marceline (Sep 5, 2013)

731


----------



## Byngo (Sep 5, 2013)

732


----------



## oath2order (Sep 5, 2013)

731


----------



## Byngo (Sep 5, 2013)

732


----------



## Marceline (Sep 5, 2013)

733


----------



## Byngo (Sep 5, 2013)

734


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 5, 2013)

735


----------



## Byngo (Sep 5, 2013)

736


----------



## Seravee (Sep 5, 2013)

737


----------



## Byngo (Sep 5, 2013)

738


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 5, 2013)

739


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 5, 2013)

740


----------



## Byngo (Sep 5, 2013)

741


----------



## oath2order (Sep 6, 2013)

740


----------



## Marceline (Sep 6, 2013)

741


----------



## Byngo (Sep 6, 2013)

742


----------



## Marceline (Sep 6, 2013)

743


----------



## Byngo (Sep 6, 2013)

744


----------



## oath2order (Sep 6, 2013)

745


----------



## Guiilty (Sep 6, 2013)

744


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 6, 2013)

745


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 6, 2013)

holy moly guys.

744


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 6, 2013)

743


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 6, 2013)

744


----------



## Byngo (Sep 6, 2013)

745


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 6, 2013)

746


----------



## Byngo (Sep 6, 2013)

747


----------



## Psydye (Sep 6, 2013)

746


----------



## Marceline (Sep 7, 2013)

747


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 7, 2013)

748


----------



## Byngo (Sep 7, 2013)

749


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 7, 2013)

750


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2013)

749


----------



## Byngo (Sep 7, 2013)

750


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 7, 2013)

751


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2013)

750


----------



## Byngo (Sep 7, 2013)

751


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2013)

750


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 7, 2013)

751


----------



## Byngo (Sep 7, 2013)

752


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 7, 2013)

753


----------



## Byngo (Sep 7, 2013)

754


----------



## Psydye (Sep 7, 2013)

753
...c'mon guys!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 7, 2013)

754


----------



## Yokie (Sep 8, 2013)

This should be the point of no return.

753


----------



## Byngo (Sep 8, 2013)

754


----------



## oath2order (Sep 8, 2013)

753


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 8, 2013)

754


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 8, 2013)

753


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 8, 2013)

754


----------



## Byngo (Sep 8, 2013)

755


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 8, 2013)

756


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2013)

755


----------



## Byngo (Sep 8, 2013)

756


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2013)

755


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 8, 2013)

756


----------



## Byngo (Sep 8, 2013)

757


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 8, 2013)

758


----------



## Byngo (Sep 8, 2013)

759


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 8, 2013)

760


----------



## Byngo (Sep 8, 2013)

761


----------



## oath2order (Sep 8, 2013)

762


----------



## Byngo (Sep 8, 2013)

763


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2013)

762


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 8, 2013)

763


----------



## Marceline (Sep 9, 2013)

764


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 9, 2013)

765


----------



## Byngo (Sep 9, 2013)

766


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 9, 2013)

767


----------



## Byngo (Sep 9, 2013)

768


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2013)

767


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 9, 2013)

766


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2013)

765


----------



## Byngo (Sep 9, 2013)

766


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2013)

_765_


----------



## Byngo (Sep 9, 2013)

*766*


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 9, 2013)

767


----------



## Byngo (Sep 9, 2013)

768


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 9, 2013)

767


----------



## Byngo (Sep 9, 2013)

768


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 9, 2013)

767


----------



## Byngo (Sep 9, 2013)

768


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 9, 2013)

767


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 9, 2013)

768


----------



## Byngo (Sep 9, 2013)

769


----------



## oath2order (Sep 10, 2013)

770


----------



## Byngo (Sep 10, 2013)

771


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2013)

770


----------



## Byngo (Sep 10, 2013)

771


----------



## hzl (Sep 10, 2013)

772


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 10, 2013)

773


----------



## Byngo (Sep 10, 2013)

774


----------



## oath2order (Sep 11, 2013)

775


----------



## hzl (Sep 11, 2013)

776


----------



## Farobi (Sep 11, 2013)

775


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2013)

774


----------



## Byngo (Sep 11, 2013)

775


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 11, 2013)

774


----------



## Byngo (Sep 11, 2013)

775


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2013)

774


----------



## Byngo (Sep 11, 2013)

775


----------



## mariop476 (Sep 11, 2013)

774


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 11, 2013)

773


----------



## Byngo (Sep 11, 2013)

774


----------



## oath2order (Sep 12, 2013)

775


----------



## Byngo (Sep 12, 2013)

776


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 12, 2013)

@oath2order: I thought you were a boy? 
-------------------------------------------------
775,I guess


----------



## bobthecat (Sep 12, 2013)

776


----------



## Byngo (Sep 12, 2013)

777


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 12, 2013)

776


----------



## Byngo (Sep 12, 2013)

777


----------



## bobthecat (Sep 12, 2013)

778


----------



## Byngo (Sep 12, 2013)

779


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 12, 2013)

780


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 12, 2013)

779


----------



## Piptocrossing (Sep 12, 2013)

780


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2013)

781


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 13, 2013)

780


----------



## Byngo (Sep 13, 2013)

781


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 13, 2013)

780


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 13, 2013)

779


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 13, 2013)

778


----------



## Byngo (Sep 13, 2013)

779


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 13, 2013)

778


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 13, 2013)

779


----------



## oath2order (Sep 14, 2013)

780


----------



## Farobi (Sep 14, 2013)

779

c'mon we were winning last time D:


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 14, 2013)

778

ikr >.<


----------



## oath2order (Sep 14, 2013)

777


----------



## Neu (Sep 14, 2013)

778

I like that number before me. C:


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 14, 2013)

777


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 14, 2013)

776


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

777


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 14, 2013)

776


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

777

:|


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 14, 2013)

776

U_U


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 14, 2013)

777


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

778


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 14, 2013)

779


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 14, 2013)

778

...Wat. -.-


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

779


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 14, 2013)

778


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

779!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 14, 2013)

778

Somebody get some more men in here so we can win this a 3rd time. >.<


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

Let girls have it for once!

779


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 14, 2013)

778


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

779


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 14, 2013)

780


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 14, 2013)

781


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

782


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 14, 2013)

783


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 14, 2013)

782

Okay,I give up...For now...


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

783


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 14, 2013)

782


----------



## Byngo (Sep 14, 2013)

783


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 14, 2013)

784


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 14, 2013)

785


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 14, 2013)

786


----------



## oath2order (Sep 15, 2013)

787


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 15, 2013)

788


----------



## Byngo (Sep 15, 2013)

789


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 15, 2013)

790


----------



## Byngo (Sep 15, 2013)

791


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 16, 2013)

792


----------



## Byngo (Sep 16, 2013)

793


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

792


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 17, 2013)

793


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 17, 2013)

794


----------



## oath2order (Sep 18, 2013)

793


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 19, 2013)

794


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 19, 2013)

795


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 19, 2013)

796


----------



## Byngo (Sep 19, 2013)

797


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 19, 2013)

798


----------



## Byngo (Sep 19, 2013)

799


----------



## Blues (Sep 19, 2013)

798!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 19, 2013)

799!


----------



## Blues (Sep 19, 2013)

Nope, I definitely remember 798.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 19, 2013)

799. 

798 is in your imagination.


----------



## Blues (Sep 19, 2013)

Then why does 798 always show up _here_, of all places?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2013)

797.

It don't.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 20, 2013)

798


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 20, 2013)

799


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

800


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> 800



I'm sorry, I'm afraid I can't let you do that....

799


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

No! 800


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> No! 800



Aw man, my movie reference wasn't even noticed! 799


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

800


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

801! 

Blues: Hah!


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> 801!
> 
> Blues: Hah!



Yeah... When I'm the only one facing you all, it's almost 800% pointless.

BTW, thanks for accepting my friend request!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

Blues said:


> Yeah... When I'm the only one facing you all, it's almost 800% pointless.
> 
> BTW, thanks for accepting my friend request!



Of course~ You seem pretty chill. 

But it's my duty to put the count up, sadly. Is it 802 or 801? o-o


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Of course~ You seem pretty chill.
> 
> But it's my duty to put the count up, sadly. Is it 802 or 801? o-o



Now it's 800. 

Thanks! You too.


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 20, 2013)

801


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

802


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

801 bottles of pop on the wall!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

Really? I swear I counted 802 bottles of pop on the wall.


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 20, 2013)

803 lets go gurls


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

804

Yes, girls need to win once!


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Never in 803 years! (Though I actually would be fine with it)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 20, 2013)

804!


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

803 is the loneliest number you can ever know...


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

804!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

805


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 20, 2013)

806


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 20, 2013)

807


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

808


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 20, 2013)

809


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

No! Ack! 808...


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

809


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 20, 2013)

810


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

811


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 20, 2013)

812


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

813


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

812 D: I can't keep up!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

813 We must not!


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

812!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

813!


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

812, I say.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

813


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

814


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 20, 2013)

815


----------



## Mia1013 (Sep 20, 2013)

815

- - - Post Merge - - -

816 I mean


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 20, 2013)

817


----------



## Mia1013 (Sep 20, 2013)

818

- - - Post Merge - - -

Counted that as 817


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

819


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

820


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Good grief. I leave for 30 minutes and the number goes up so much. 

819


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 20, 2013)

820


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

821


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 20, 2013)

822


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

823


----------



## Blues (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah, pretty much not even trying. 822


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

Then stop trying! 

823


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 20, 2013)

824


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 20, 2013)

825


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

826


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 20, 2013)

816


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

826


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 20, 2013)

827


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

828


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 20, 2013)

829


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

830


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 20, 2013)

831


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

832


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2013)

831


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

832


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2013)

833


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

834


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 21, 2013)

833


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

834


----------



## unravel (Sep 21, 2013)

835


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

836


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

837

So close, I can taste it.


----------



## Horus (Sep 21, 2013)

836  DENIED.


(Should be 835 because Kayla here is a liar)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

837!


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

Horus get out o:< . 
In fact, I'll give you a present if you let us win.

838


----------



## Horus (Sep 21, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> Horus get out o:< .
> In fact, I'll give you a present if you let us win.
> 
> 838



Screenied, you replied to "Kayla"
Good enough present c:

837


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

What? I didn't. I just realized you were a guy and wanted you to get out so we can win this. C: Nice try. I am not Kayla.

838. Girls where you at. :c Let's gang up on Horus.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Horus' real name is Jackson! Spread the word everyone.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

839


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

840


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

841


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

840!


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

841


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

Naw, 840


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

841!


----------



## Farobi (Sep 21, 2013)

840


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 21, 2013)

841


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

842


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

843


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

844


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

845


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

844


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

845let's go gurls


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

846

Gurl power~


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> 846
> 
> Gurl power~



Ahhhh, it blinds! 

845


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

846


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

847


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

848


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

849


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

850! Only 150 more to go


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

849 now


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

85o

If we don't finish by today I'll be disappoint. :c


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

850


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

851

We'll have to spam. Lawl


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> 852
> 
> We'll have to spam. Lawl



851


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol.

852-


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

853


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

854


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

855


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

854! I won't let you win without a fight!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

We will win! 855


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

Give up, Blues!

856


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Give up, Blues!
> 
> 856



Not yet! In the words of John Paul Jones, "I have not yet begun to fight!"

855


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

856_


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

857!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

858!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

859!


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

900


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

I regret that I have but 858 lives to give for my country!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

859~

We have to win.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

860!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

861!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

862!


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

861 men on a dead man's chest...


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

862


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

863


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

864


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

863... I've run out of witty sayings.


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

864


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

864-ness


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

865!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

866


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

867


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

866


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

867!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

868! The count will go up.


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

867! Don't count your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

868!


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

867! Rohirrim, to me!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

868!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

869!


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

870


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

871


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

872-


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

873


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

874


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

873; How many gigabytes I wish my tablet had.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

Blues said:


> 873; How many gigabytes I wish my tablet had.



Oh, I know. I've used up all of my space. :|

874


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Oh, I know. I've used up all of my space. :|
> 
> 874



873; I haven't used all my space yet (still got about 30 gigs), but I'd love more.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

874


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

875


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

876


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

875: How many dollars I wish I had.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

876


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

877


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

878


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

879


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

880


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

881


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

882


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

883


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

884


----------



## Volvagia (Sep 21, 2013)

885


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

886


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

887


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

888


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 21, 2013)

889


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

890


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

891


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

892


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 21, 2013)

893


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 21, 2013)

894


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

895


----------



## AgentGolden (Sep 22, 2013)

894


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

895


----------



## MasqueradeNightPrincess (Sep 22, 2013)

896


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

897


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2013)

898


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

899


----------



## Elijo (Sep 22, 2013)

900


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

901


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

902


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

903


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

904


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

LYNN105 <3

905


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

We shall win!

906


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

907 :> dats the plan


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

908!


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

908


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

909


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

910 I'm tempted to skip numbers. :c


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

Me too! D: 999

911


----------



## Hartech (Sep 22, 2013)

910


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

911!


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

912


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

913


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

914 BRINGING DIS HOME


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

915


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

916


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

917


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

918


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

919


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

920


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

921


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

922


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

923


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

924


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

925


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

926


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

927

I heard they give us prizes when we win.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

They do? I MUST KNOW WHAT THEY ARE
928!


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

929.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

930


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

931


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

932


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

933


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

934


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

935


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

936


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

937


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

938


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

939


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

940


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

941


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

942!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

943


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

944


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

945


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

946


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

947


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

948!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

949


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

950


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

951


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

952


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

953!!!!

Let's go girls!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

954 

Only 46 more to go!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

955!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

956


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

957
wooo!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

958!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

959!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

960!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

961


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

962 WE'RE ALL IN DIS TOGETHER.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

Yayy we're getting closer I can smell it.

963!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

964


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

965


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

966


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

967. <3


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

968


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

969


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

970!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

970


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

971 I guess


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

Oops! Sorry

972


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

That's alright. 

973


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

974


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

975


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

976


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

977


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

978


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

979


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

980!

getting exciteddd~


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

981! 

Wow!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

982!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

Watch boys flood this thread when we get to 999

983


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

yeah xD

984


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

985


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

986


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

987


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

988


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

989


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

ohhhh

990!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

991!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

992!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

993!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

994!


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

995


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

996


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

997


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

998! 

o:


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

999

- - - Post Merge - - -

1000 WOOOOOOOOOO

<3

Thank you to all those who helped out.  You are awesome. <3 PRIZES PLEASE


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

*drumroll*

1,000


----------



## Mino (Sep 22, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> 999
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 1000



How embarrassing.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

Okay, we let you win, now it's our turn 


499


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

500

That hamster guy or a mod needs to update the first page!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

501!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

502~

It begins


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

503


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

504


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

505


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

506


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

507


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 22, 2013)

508


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2013)

509


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

510


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2013)

That's creepy 509


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

510


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

510


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

511


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

512


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

513


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

514


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

515


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

516


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

517


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

518


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

519


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

520


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

521


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

522


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

523


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

524


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

523


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

524


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 22, 2013)

SORRY GUYS LEL
523


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

522


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 22, 2013)

k its updated now
521


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

522

Good boy.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

521


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

522


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

523~


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

522!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

523!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

524!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

525!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

526!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

525


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 22, 2013)

526


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

527


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

526


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 22, 2013)

oh gurl nu uh you dont
526


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

527!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 22, 2013)

528!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

529


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 22, 2013)

girls stop being pro 527

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg stop ninja'ing


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

528


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 22, 2013)

529!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

527


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

528


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

529


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

528


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 22, 2013)

529


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

528


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 22, 2013)

529


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

528


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

529


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2013)

528!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 22, 2013)

529


----------



## rubyy (Sep 22, 2013)

530


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2013)

531


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 22, 2013)

532


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 23, 2013)

531,so...I HAVE RETURNED! 'Course because I returned they'll try to work harder... D:


----------



## Byngo (Sep 23, 2013)

532


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 23, 2013)

533 

Come on girls, we can win it again!!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 23, 2013)

charmed girl said:


> 533
> 
> Come on girls, we can win it again!!



Yes, we will!
534


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2013)

533


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 23, 2013)

532...And I was right...*forefits again*


----------



## Byngo (Sep 23, 2013)

533


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

534


----------



## Byngo (Sep 23, 2013)

535


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 23, 2013)

780!
(I was right about them forgetting about this thread existing..)


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

781


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 23, 2013)

WTF. We're already at *782*? LMAO. I love you girlies so much. <3

*Edit:* Wait what? ^^^^^


----------



## Byngo (Sep 23, 2013)

Wait Wut 

As much as I'd like to jump that much, that's not fair. :x

536


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 23, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Wait Wut
> 
> As much as I'd like to jump that much, that's not fair. :x
> 
> 536



Yeah I just realized. LMAO Bellxis. 

537.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 23, 2013)

537


----------



## Blues (Sep 23, 2013)

536


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 23, 2013)

537


----------



## Byngo (Sep 23, 2013)

538


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 23, 2013)

BLUESSSSS.

539


----------



## Byngo (Sep 23, 2013)

lol o-o

540!


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 23, 2013)

541


----------



## Blues (Sep 23, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> 541



Hi! I know you're thrilled to see me!

540


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

541


----------



## Byngo (Sep 23, 2013)

542


----------



## Blues (Sep 23, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> 542



You must be thrilled to see me too! ; )

541


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

542


----------



## Byngo (Sep 23, 2013)

Blues said:


> You must be thrilled to see me too! ; )
> 
> 541



Mhmm, let the post count up though.  Man I've been editing all my posts today. Grammar fail

543


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

544


----------



## Blues (Sep 23, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Mhmm, let the post count up though.
> 
> 543



Aw, you're not happy to see me... (Jk; not trying to be a smug jerk or anything, here or in the previous posts)

Let me send it down once more, then I'll let you girls win again. : D

543


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

5 4 4


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 23, 2013)

545

My thread got closed. :c


----------



## Blues (Sep 23, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> 545
> 
> My thread got closed. :c



I'm sorry... I feel for you.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 23, 2013)

546


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 23, 2013)

547

@Blues: It's ok. You can still view it from my signature. :> #PositiveThinker , #ShamelessPromoting, #Kayla4Admin (clicky)


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

548


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 23, 2013)

549


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 23, 2013)

550


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 23, 2013)

551


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2013)

550


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 23, 2013)

551


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2013)

.550


----------



## Blues (Sep 23, 2013)

549


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2013)

548


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 23, 2013)

547


----------



## Blues (Sep 23, 2013)

546


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2013)

545


----------



## Farobi (Sep 24, 2013)

543


----------



## Touko (Sep 24, 2013)

Farobi said:


> 543



You skipped one soo...

545


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2013)

544


----------



## Byngo (Sep 24, 2013)

545


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 24, 2013)

546


----------



## Byngo (Sep 24, 2013)

547


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 24, 2013)

548


----------



## Byngo (Sep 24, 2013)

549


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2013)

548


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 24, 2013)

549


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2013)

548


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 24, 2013)

549!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 24, 2013)

550


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2013)

549


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2013)

548


----------



## Byngo (Sep 25, 2013)

549


----------



## oath2order (Sep 25, 2013)

550


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 25, 2013)

549 girls go away


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2013)

548


----------



## Byngo (Sep 25, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> 549 girls go away



No you 

549


----------



## iLoveYou (Sep 25, 2013)

550


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 25, 2013)

549

This is getting nowhere...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 25, 2013)

550


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 25, 2013)

549

U WILL NEVER SUCEED!!!!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2013)

548


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2013)

547


----------



## Zura (Sep 26, 2013)

546


----------



## Byngo (Sep 26, 2013)

547


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 26, 2013)

548


----------



## Byngo (Sep 26, 2013)

549


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 26, 2013)

550


----------



## Zura (Sep 26, 2013)

549


----------



## Psydye (Sep 26, 2013)

548...lol why do I keep getting stuck with this number? XD


----------



## Zura (Sep 26, 2013)

547


----------



## Byngo (Sep 26, 2013)

548


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 26, 2013)

549


----------



## Byngo (Sep 26, 2013)

550


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 26, 2013)

551


----------



## Byngo (Sep 26, 2013)

552


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 26, 2013)

553


----------



## Byngo (Sep 26, 2013)

554


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 26, 2013)

555


----------



## Byngo (Sep 26, 2013)

556


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2013)

555


----------



## Zura (Sep 26, 2013)

554


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2013)

553


----------



## Byngo (Sep 26, 2013)

554


----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2013)

555


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2013)

554


----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2013)

553


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2013)

552


----------



## Byngo (Sep 27, 2013)

553


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2013)

552


----------



## Gandalf (Sep 27, 2013)

551


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2013)

550


----------



## Gandalf (Sep 27, 2013)

551


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2013)

550


----------



## Gandalf (Sep 27, 2013)

549


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2013)

548


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 27, 2013)

547


----------



## Byngo (Sep 27, 2013)

548


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 27, 2013)

547


----------



## Byngo (Sep 27, 2013)

548


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2013)

547


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 27, 2013)

546


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2013)

545


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2013)

544


----------



## Blues (Sep 27, 2013)

543


----------



## Byngo (Sep 27, 2013)

544


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2013)

543


----------



## Byngo (Sep 27, 2013)

544


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 27, 2013)

543


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2013)

542


----------



## oath2order (Sep 28, 2013)

541


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2013)

540


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2013)

539


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 28, 2013)

540


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2013)

539


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2013)

538
THIS THREAD WILL NEVER END.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 28, 2013)

539


----------



## Blues (Sep 28, 2013)

538

Aloha! And I'm back, like... something that is back. Man, my similes fail today.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2013)

537


----------



## Blues (Sep 28, 2013)

536.

The count will go down, like a... fighter jet over the Mississippi.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2013)

535


----------



## Byngo (Sep 28, 2013)

536~


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2013)

535


----------



## Blues (Sep 28, 2013)

534. "Quoth the Raven, Nevermore."


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2013)

533


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2013)

532


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2013)

531


----------



## oath2order (Sep 29, 2013)

532


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2013)

531


----------



## oath2order (Sep 29, 2013)

530


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2013)

529


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 29, 2013)

530


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 29, 2013)

531


----------



## bluegoat14 (Sep 29, 2013)

532


----------



## Byngo (Sep 29, 2013)

533


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 29, 2013)

534


----------



## Byngo (Sep 29, 2013)

535


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 29, 2013)

536


----------



## Byngo (Sep 29, 2013)

537


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 1, 2013)

538


----------



## Byngo (Oct 1, 2013)

539


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 1, 2013)

540


----------



## Byngo (Oct 1, 2013)

541


----------



## Mao (Oct 1, 2013)

542


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 1, 2013)

543


----------



## Zura (Oct 1, 2013)

542


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

543


----------



## KerryShinee (Oct 1, 2013)

544


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

543


----------



## Byngo (Oct 1, 2013)

544


----------



## Joey (Oct 1, 2013)

543


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 1, 2013)

542


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 1, 2013)

543


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 1, 2013)

542


----------



## Byngo (Oct 1, 2013)

543


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2013)

542


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2013)

541


----------



## Ami (Oct 1, 2013)

542


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Oct 1, 2013)

543


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2013)

542


----------



## Seravee (Oct 2, 2013)

543


----------



## oath2order (Oct 2, 2013)

542


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

541


----------



## Halo3Hunter113 (Oct 2, 2013)

440


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 2, 2013)

439


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

540


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2013)

539


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

538


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 2, 2013)

537


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2013)

536


----------



## Blues (Oct 2, 2013)

535


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

536


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 2, 2013)

535


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2013)

534


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Oct 2, 2013)

535


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

536


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

Five Hundred Thirty-Five


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 2, 2013)

534


----------



## Kip (Oct 2, 2013)

533


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

532


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

533


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 2, 2013)

534


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

535


----------



## Touko (Oct 3, 2013)

536


----------



## Farobi (Oct 3, 2013)

535


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 3, 2013)

536


----------



## Byngo (Oct 3, 2013)

537


----------



## Zura (Oct 3, 2013)

536


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2013)

535


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 3, 2013)

536


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2013)

535.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 4, 2013)

536


----------



## Seravee (Oct 4, 2013)

537


----------



## Touko (Oct 4, 2013)

538


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 4, 2013)

539


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 4, 2013)

540


----------



## oath2order (Oct 4, 2013)

539


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

540


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2013)

539


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2013)

538


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 4, 2013)

540


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 4, 2013)

541


----------



## Seravee (Oct 4, 2013)

assuming 539 got skipped... 541


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

542


----------



## Zura (Oct 4, 2013)

541


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2013)

540


----------



## Seravee (Oct 4, 2013)

541


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

542


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2013)

541


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

542


----------



## Zura (Oct 4, 2013)

541


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2013)

540


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 4, 2013)

539


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2013)

538


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

539


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 4, 2013)

540 

lol, I swear I've posted "540" like 3 times now. ; v ;


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2013)

539


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

540


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2013)

539.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2013)

538


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

537


----------



## Seravee (Oct 5, 2013)

538


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

537.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 5, 2013)

538


----------



## Farobi (Oct 5, 2013)

537


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

536


----------



## oath2order (Oct 5, 2013)

535


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

534


----------



## Seravee (Oct 5, 2013)

535


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2013)

534


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

533


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2013)

532


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

531


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2013)

530


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

529


----------



## Seravee (Oct 5, 2013)

530


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

529


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2013)

528


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

527


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

526


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

525


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 6, 2013)

524


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

523


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

522

taking back the crown! >:]


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

521


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

520


----------



## Zura (Oct 6, 2013)

519


----------



## Toffee (Oct 6, 2013)

520


----------



## Zura (Oct 6, 2013)

519


----------



## Seravee (Oct 6, 2013)

520


----------



## Touko (Oct 6, 2013)

^ LOL that sig.


521


----------



## Seravee (Oct 6, 2013)

522


----------



## hydrophonic (Oct 6, 2013)

*523!*


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 6, 2013)

524


----------



## Mao (Oct 6, 2013)

525


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 6, 2013)

526


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 6, 2013)

527


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 6, 2013)

526


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 6, 2013)

527


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

526


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 6, 2013)

527


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

526.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

525


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

524


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

523


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 6, 2013)

522


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

521


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 6, 2013)

520...


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

519


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

518


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

517


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

516


----------



## Seravee (Oct 6, 2013)

517


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

516


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

515


----------



## Seravee (Oct 6, 2013)

516


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

515


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

514


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

513


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

512


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

511


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

510


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

509


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

508


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

507


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

506


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

505


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

504


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

503


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

502


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

501


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

500


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

499 (We've regained the advantage boys!)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

498

...the tables have turned!! >:]


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

*accidental double-post


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 6, 2013)

497


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

496


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 6, 2013)

495


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

494


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 6, 2013)

493


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

493


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

492


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

491


----------



## Seravee (Oct 7, 2013)

492


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 7, 2013)

493


----------



## Seravee (Oct 7, 2013)

494


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2013)

493


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 7, 2013)

492


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2013)

491


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 7, 2013)

490


----------



## KerryShinee (Oct 7, 2013)

491


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 7, 2013)

490


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2013)

489


----------



## Seravee (Oct 7, 2013)

490


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 7, 2013)

491


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 7, 2013)

492


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 7, 2013)

493


----------



## Dolby (Oct 7, 2013)

492


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2013)

491


----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2013)

490


----------



## Seravee (Oct 8, 2013)

491


----------



## Farobi (Oct 8, 2013)

490


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 8, 2013)

491


----------



## Farobi (Oct 8, 2013)

490


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

489


----------



## Farobi (Oct 8, 2013)

488


----------



## Dolby (Oct 8, 2013)

487


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

486


----------



## Farobi (Oct 8, 2013)

485


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

484


----------



## Farobi (Oct 8, 2013)

483


----------



## JakkieTea (Oct 8, 2013)

484


----------



## Seravee (Oct 8, 2013)

485


----------



## Diableos (Oct 8, 2013)

Never. >=(

484.


----------



## JakkieTea (Oct 8, 2013)

485


----------



## Seravee (Oct 8, 2013)

486


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 8, 2013)

485 
Let's continue the advantage boys! Post as much as possible!


----------



## King Of Lazyness (Oct 8, 2013)

484


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 8, 2013)

483 <


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

482


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 8, 2013)

483


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

482.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2013)

481


----------



## Farobi (Oct 9, 2013)

480


----------



## Seravee (Oct 9, 2013)

481


----------



## oath2order (Oct 9, 2013)

480


----------



## Seravee (Oct 9, 2013)

481


----------



## Farobi (Oct 9, 2013)

480


----------



## Seravee (Oct 9, 2013)

481


----------



## Farobi (Oct 9, 2013)

480


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2013)

479


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

478


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2013)

477


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

476


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2013)

475


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

474


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2013)

473


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

472


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2013)

471

I think the girls have given up lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

470


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2013)

469


----------



## Byngo (Oct 9, 2013)

470


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2013)

469


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 9, 2013)

470


----------



## Seravee (Oct 10, 2013)

471


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 10, 2013)

472!


----------



## Seravee (Oct 10, 2013)

473


----------



## Farobi (Oct 10, 2013)

472


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 10, 2013)

471


----------



## Farobi (Oct 10, 2013)

470

love your signature @.@


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 10, 2013)

Farobi said:


> 470
> 
> love your signature @.@


469
Thanks!


----------



## Farobi (Oct 10, 2013)

468


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 10, 2013)

467

(I hope the girls might not go up and post) U_U


----------



## Farobi (Oct 10, 2013)

466


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 10, 2013)

465


----------



## Farobi (Oct 10, 2013)

464

we're making a comeback after like weeks lol


----------



## unravel (Oct 10, 2013)

463


----------



## Farobi (Oct 10, 2013)

462


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 10, 2013)

463


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 10, 2013)

462
I knew the girls would come!


----------



## Farobi (Oct 10, 2013)

461


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 10, 2013)

462.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 10, 2013)

463


----------



## Diableos (Oct 10, 2013)

462


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2013)

461


----------



## Diableos (Oct 10, 2013)

460 :V


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 10, 2013)

461


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 10, 2013)

460


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 10, 2013)

461


----------



## Byngo (Oct 10, 2013)

462


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 10, 2013)

461


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

460


----------



## Byngo (Oct 10, 2013)

461


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 10, 2013)

460


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 10, 2013)

461


----------



## Byngo (Oct 10, 2013)

462!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

461


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 10, 2013)

462! XD


----------



## Hikari (Oct 10, 2013)

461.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2013)

460


----------



## Diableos (Oct 11, 2013)

459


----------



## Farobi (Oct 11, 2013)

458


----------



## Dolby (Oct 11, 2013)

457


----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2013)

456


----------



## oath2order (Oct 11, 2013)

455


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2013)

454


----------



## Dolby (Oct 11, 2013)

453


----------



## Byngo (Oct 11, 2013)

454


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 11, 2013)

455


----------



## Farobi (Oct 11, 2013)

454


----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2013)

453


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 11, 2013)

454


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 11, 2013)

455!


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Oct 12, 2013)

454


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 12, 2013)

455


----------



## Farobi (Oct 12, 2013)

454


----------



## Baboom (Oct 12, 2013)

453


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2013)

452


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 12, 2013)

453


----------



## Byngo (Oct 12, 2013)

454


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2013)

453


----------



## Diableos (Oct 12, 2013)

452


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 12, 2013)

453


----------



## Byngo (Oct 12, 2013)

454


----------



## Diableos (Oct 12, 2013)

453 :V


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 12, 2013)

454


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 12, 2013)

455. c:


----------



## Roxer9000 (Oct 12, 2013)

454


----------



## Byngo (Oct 12, 2013)

455


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Oct 12, 2013)

454


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 12, 2013)

455


----------



## Scribbler397 (Oct 12, 2013)

456


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

457


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 13, 2013)

458


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

459


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2013)

458


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

459


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2013)

460


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Four hundred and sixty-one.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2013)

462


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

461

WILL THIS GAME EVER END?!?


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

462

No


----------



## Laurina (Oct 13, 2013)

463.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

464!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

463


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

464


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

463


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

464!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

463


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Oct 14, 2013)

462


----------



## Laurina (Oct 14, 2013)

463.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 14, 2013)

462


----------



## Farobi (Oct 14, 2013)

461


----------



## Laurina (Oct 14, 2013)

462.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

463


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

462


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

463


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

462


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2013)

461


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

462


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 14, 2013)

463


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 14, 2013)

540


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 14, 2013)

464


----------



## Laurina (Oct 14, 2013)

465.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

466


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

465


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

466


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

465


----------



## Laurina (Oct 14, 2013)

466.


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 14, 2013)

467


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2013)

468


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

469


----------



## Bunkagunk (Oct 15, 2013)

468


----------



## Farobi (Oct 15, 2013)

467


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

468


----------



## Diableos (Oct 15, 2013)

467. :V


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

468


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

467!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

468!


----------



## Laurina (Oct 15, 2013)

469!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

470


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 15, 2013)

471


----------



## Psydye (Oct 15, 2013)

470


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

471


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 15, 2013)

472


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

473


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 15, 2013)

474


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

475!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 15, 2013)

474


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 15, 2013)

475


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 15, 2013)

476


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

477


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 15, 2013)

478!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

479!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 15, 2013)

480!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

479

Oopsie!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

480


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

479


----------



## Kristin (Oct 15, 2013)

480


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

479, yo.


----------



## Kristin (Oct 15, 2013)

480. !


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

Srsly, 479


----------



## Kristin (Oct 15, 2013)

Hahahah, no no . 480!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

481! 

Heheh


----------



## Kristin (Oct 15, 2013)

482!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

483


----------



## Kristin (Oct 15, 2013)

484


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

485!


----------



## Kristin (Oct 15, 2013)

486!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

485

I'M BACK!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

486


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

485

It's gettin' serious!


----------



## Kristin (Oct 15, 2013)

486!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

485


----------



## Kristin (Oct 15, 2013)

486


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

487


----------



## Kristin (Oct 15, 2013)

488


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

487


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 15, 2013)

488


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

489


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 15, 2013)

490


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 15, 2013)

491


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 15, 2013)

492


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 15, 2013)

493


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

494


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 15, 2013)

495


----------



## Byngo (Oct 16, 2013)

496


----------



## Laurina (Oct 16, 2013)

497.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 16, 2013)

498


----------



## Byngo (Oct 16, 2013)

499


----------



## Diableos (Oct 16, 2013)

Noooo!

498


----------



## KerryShinee (Oct 16, 2013)

499


----------



## Psydye (Oct 16, 2013)

498


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 16, 2013)

499


----------



## coolycatty123 (Oct 16, 2013)

500 <3


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 16, 2013)

501!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 16, 2013)

502


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 16, 2013)

503


----------



## Laurina (Oct 16, 2013)

504!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 16, 2013)

503

NOOOOO!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 16, 2013)

504

*YES*


----------



## Psydye (Oct 17, 2013)

503

nu.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 17, 2013)

504


----------



## Farobi (Oct 17, 2013)

503

how did this happen lol


----------



## Byngo (Oct 17, 2013)

504


----------



## unravel (Oct 17, 2013)

464.

- - - Post Merge - - -

505 i mean


----------



## Byngo (Oct 17, 2013)

lol

506


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2013)

507


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 17, 2013)

508


----------



## Byngo (Oct 17, 2013)

509


----------



## Laurina (Oct 17, 2013)

510.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 17, 2013)

511


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 17, 2013)

510


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 17, 2013)

509


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 17, 2013)

508


----------



## Diableos (Oct 17, 2013)

507


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 17, 2013)

506!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 17, 2013)

507


----------



## Byngo (Oct 17, 2013)

508


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 17, 2013)

509


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 17, 2013)

510


----------



## Byngo (Oct 17, 2013)

511


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 17, 2013)

512


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 17, 2013)

513


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

512


----------



## Laurina (Oct 18, 2013)

513.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 18, 2013)

514.


----------



## Diableos (Oct 18, 2013)

513


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 18, 2013)

514


----------



## Megan. (Oct 18, 2013)

515.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 18, 2013)

516


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 18, 2013)

517


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

516


----------



## Megan. (Oct 18, 2013)

517.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

516.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

517


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

516


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

517


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

516


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

515


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

514


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

513


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

512


----------



## Diableos (Oct 18, 2013)

511


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

510


----------



## Megan. (Oct 18, 2013)

511.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

510


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

509


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

508


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

507


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

506


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

505


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

504


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

503


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

502


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

501


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

500

tied again...taking it back for the boys!!! >


----------



## Megan. (Oct 18, 2013)

501.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

502


----------



## Bon (Oct 18, 2013)

503! *v*


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

502


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 18, 2013)

503


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

502


----------



## Megan. (Oct 18, 2013)

503.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

502


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

501


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

502


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

501


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

500


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

499


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 19, 2013)

500


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

501


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 19, 2013)

502


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

503


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 19, 2013)

504


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

505


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

504


----------



## oath2order (Oct 19, 2013)

503


----------



## Laurina (Oct 19, 2013)

504.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

503


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 19, 2013)

504


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

505


----------



## Laurina (Oct 19, 2013)

506.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

507


----------



## Laurina (Oct 19, 2013)

508.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

509


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 19, 2013)

510


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

511


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

510


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2013)

509


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

508


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

509


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

508


----------



## Diableos (Oct 19, 2013)

507 :V


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 19, 2013)

508


----------



## Sabs (Oct 19, 2013)

509


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 19, 2013)

510


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

509


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 19, 2013)

510


----------



## Cress (Oct 19, 2013)

509


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2013)

508


----------



## Cress (Oct 19, 2013)

Psydye said:


> 509



? I already said that. 508.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2013)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> ? I already said that. 508.


..changed. Remember, some people could be posting at the same as you, so there's no way of telling if a post was posted in the time you post something...lol. It's a bit frustrating I know.. ^~^;

506


----------



## Cress (Oct 19, 2013)

505.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 19, 2013)

506


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 19, 2013)

505


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2013)

504


----------



## Cress (Oct 19, 2013)

503


----------



## Sabs (Oct 19, 2013)

504


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2013)

503


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

502


----------



## Laurina (Oct 19, 2013)

503.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

502


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 19, 2013)

501.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

500


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2013)

499

Mwahaha.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 19, 2013)

*500*


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

501


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2013)

500


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 20, 2013)

499


----------



## Laurina (Oct 20, 2013)

*500*


----------



## veronicay1218 (Oct 20, 2013)

501~


----------



## Laurina (Oct 20, 2013)

502.


----------



## MayorChiara (Oct 20, 2013)

503


----------



## Laurina (Oct 20, 2013)

504.


----------



## MayorChiara (Oct 20, 2013)

505


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 20, 2013)

504


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 20, 2013)

505


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2013)

504


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

5
0
3


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2013)

502!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

501


----------



## Byngo (Oct 20, 2013)

502


----------



## Radiophone (Oct 20, 2013)

501


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

500


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 20, 2013)

501


----------



## Psydye (Oct 20, 2013)

500


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 21, 2013)

501


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2013)

500


----------



## oath2order (Oct 21, 2013)

499


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 21, 2013)

498


----------



## Laurina (Oct 21, 2013)

499.


----------



## ihappentobeafairy (Oct 21, 2013)

644


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2013)

498


----------



## Laurina (Oct 21, 2013)

499.


----------



## LVXIII (Oct 21, 2013)

456


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 21, 2013)

500


----------



## Byngo (Oct 21, 2013)

501


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 21, 2013)

502


----------



## LVXIII (Oct 21, 2013)

503


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 21, 2013)

504


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2013)

503


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 21, 2013)

504


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 21, 2013)

503


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Oct 22, 2013)

502


----------



## oath2order (Oct 22, 2013)

501


----------



## Laurina (Oct 22, 2013)

502.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 22, 2013)

501


----------



## Nookie (Oct 22, 2013)

500.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 22, 2013)

501


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2013)

500


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 22, 2013)

501


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 22, 2013)

500


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2013)

499


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 22, 2013)

498


----------



## Byngo (Oct 22, 2013)

499


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2013)

498


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 22, 2013)

499


----------



## Byngo (Oct 22, 2013)

500


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 22, 2013)

499


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2013)

498


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 22, 2013)

497


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 22, 2013)

498


----------



## Byngo (Oct 22, 2013)

499


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 22, 2013)

498


----------



## Byngo (Oct 22, 2013)

499


----------



## oath2order (Oct 23, 2013)

498


----------



## skweegee (Oct 23, 2013)

497


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

498


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

497


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

498


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

497


----------



## Laurina (Oct 23, 2013)

498.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 23, 2013)

497


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

498


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

497


----------



## Laurina (Oct 23, 2013)

498.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

499


----------



## Laurina (Oct 23, 2013)

500.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

499


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

500


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

499.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

500!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

499


----------



## skweegee (Oct 23, 2013)

498


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

497


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 23, 2013)

498


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 23, 2013)

497


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

496


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 23, 2013)

495


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

494


----------



## oath2order (Oct 24, 2013)

493


----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2013)

492


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

493


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 24, 2013)

494


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

495


----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2013)

494


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

495


----------



## skweegee (Oct 25, 2013)

494


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 25, 2013)

493


----------



## unravel (Oct 25, 2013)

494


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 25, 2013)

495


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2013)

494


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2013)

493


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 27, 2013)

494


----------



## Cress (Oct 27, 2013)

493


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 27, 2013)

494


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2013)

493


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2013)

492


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

491


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 27, 2013)

492.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 27, 2013)

C'mon men! Let's show them what we're made of!

491


----------



## skweegee (Oct 28, 2013)

490


----------



## Laurina (Oct 28, 2013)

491.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 28, 2013)

492


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

491


----------



## Laurina (Oct 28, 2013)

492.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2013)

491


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 28, 2013)

492


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

491


----------



## bluegoat14 (Oct 28, 2013)

492


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

491


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 28, 2013)

492


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

491.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2013)

490!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 28, 2013)

491!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2013)

490


----------



## GreenLeaf (Oct 28, 2013)

491


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 28, 2013)

492


----------



## Cress (Oct 28, 2013)

491


----------



## oath2order (Oct 29, 2013)

490


----------



## Farobi (Oct 29, 2013)

489


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 29, 2013)

490


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2013)

489


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 29, 2013)

488


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 29, 2013)

489


----------



## Cress (Oct 29, 2013)

488


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 29, 2013)

489


----------



## Cress (Oct 29, 2013)

I SAID 488!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 29, 2013)

489 girls rule and boys drool


----------



## Cress (Oct 29, 2013)

488 and just stop it.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 29, 2013)

489


----------



## Cress (Oct 29, 2013)

488 and SOMEONE LOCK HER KEYBOARD! You'll probably say the same thing though.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 29, 2013)

489 and LOL xD


----------



## Cress (Oct 29, 2013)

488 and 488 and 488 and 488 and 488 and 488 and 488. (This is obviously going to take a while.)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

487!! HaHA!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

488


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

487. It took HOURS to get it down a number, so don't be rude.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

486.


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

485


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

486


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 30, 2013)

487


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

486


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 30, 2013)

487


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

486.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

487


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

*486*


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

485.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 30, 2013)

486


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

485 and DON'T YOU START BACK UP!!!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

484 Mwahahaha!!


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

483


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

482


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

481


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

480


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

481


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

480


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

481

Go away

;x;


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 30, 2013)

482 lol


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

481


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

482


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 30, 2013)

483


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

484


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

483


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 30, 2013)

484!


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

483.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

482


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 30, 2013)

483!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

_482_


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

483!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 30, 2013)

481


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

483.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

482 lol.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 30, 2013)

483


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

482


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

481!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

480


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

481


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

480


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 30, 2013)

481


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 30, 2013)

482


----------



## Zoe! (Oct 30, 2013)

483


----------



## Scribbler397 (Oct 30, 2013)

484


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

485


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2013)

484


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

485


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

484


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

485


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

484.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

485 brat ;p


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

484...I'm a brat?


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

485 lol no that's what the winky face was for


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

484 oh lol.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

485 I have a sick sense of humor lol ;p


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

484 You and me both lol!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

485 LOL your funny


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

484 I just ate a bunch of children! Freshly ground, while still alive....that's how you know it's fresh...


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

485 your humor is sicker than mine lolol


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

484 haha XD


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

485 happy halloween


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

484 likewise!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

485 I can't wait to trick or treat with my villagers!!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

484 Unfortunately I don't have my 3DS XL so can't celebrate the occasion in-game....T-T Will have to wait next year, not getting my 3DS XL til' a few days from now(and I hate TT!!!)..


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

485 OH NO!!!! That's sad.  I don't time travel either, you must be having animal crossing withdraws.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

484 Haven't played it in the last month and a half, so yeah unfortunately... T-T


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

485 OMG that's so sad.  I hope you didn't have any dreamies??


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 31, 2013)

486


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

WOOT!! 487!!


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween everyone!

486


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2013)

485

2 spooky


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

JeanGiraffe said:


> 485 OMG that's so sad.  I hope you didn't have any dreamies??


484 not really I just let villagers come and go as they please...grant it I've got my faves but I'm not concerned with those right now...


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2013)

483


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

482


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

483 and those lanterns are mocking me...


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2013)

482


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2013)

481


----------



## Byngo (Oct 31, 2013)

482


----------



## Laurina (Oct 31, 2013)

483.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 31, 2013)

484!


----------



## Laurina (Oct 31, 2013)

485.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

485!!!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

484


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

485!!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

484 go away


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

485. No you


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

486!!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

485 stahp


----------



## Cress (Nov 1, 2013)

484.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

483


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2013)

482


----------



## skweegee (Nov 1, 2013)

482


----------



## Gandalf (Nov 1, 2013)

482


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 1, 2013)

481?


----------



## Gandalf (Nov 1, 2013)

If you think we are ready for 481, I'll follow your lead.

480


----------



## Gandalf (Nov 1, 2013)

eep double post.


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 1, 2013)

479


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

480


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

481


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

482


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

483


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

481


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

482


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

oath2order said:


> 481



... 484.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> ... 484.



Technically, because JeanGiraffe's number was still valid, regardless of my number, the count is at 483, with your +1.

482.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Technically, because JeanGiraffe's number was still valid, regardless of my number, the count is at 483, with your +1.



I don't get it. Ah well 483


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

482


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

483


----------



## Laurina (Nov 1, 2013)

484!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

485 girls are making a come back!!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 1, 2013)

486!


----------



## rubyy (Nov 1, 2013)

487


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 1, 2013)

486

C'MON, MEN! WE CAN DO BETTER!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2013)

485


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

486


----------



## holdenzo (Nov 1, 2013)

485


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

486


----------



## Cress (Nov 1, 2013)

485!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 1, 2013)

486


----------



## Cress (Nov 1, 2013)

485


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

486


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 1, 2013)

487


----------



## Cress (Nov 1, 2013)

486


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

487


----------



## Cress (Nov 1, 2013)

486


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 1, 2013)

487


----------



## Cress (Nov 1, 2013)

486


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

487


----------



## Cress (Nov 1, 2013)

It's going to be 486 and 487 for a looooooooooooooooooong time. Or until someone else plays.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

485!


----------



## Cress (Nov 2, 2013)

484! Finally!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> 485!



No twerking for you :c

485


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> No twerking for you :c


Pure lies. B)

484


----------



## Cress (Nov 2, 2013)

483 and twerking?!?!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 2, 2013)

484 and I am also curious about this tweaking.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

483, please don't search it, you'll regret it later.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 2, 2013)

484 lol oh my


----------



## Cress (Nov 2, 2013)

483


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

484


----------



## Cress (Nov 2, 2013)

483 and what.


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

482


Lunatic said:


> 484
> 
> View attachment 16543


We're going to be best friends forever, accept your fate Twerkinator.


----------



## Cress (Nov 2, 2013)

481


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 2, 2013)

482


----------



## Cress (Nov 2, 2013)

481


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 2, 2013)

482


----------



## Cress (Nov 2, 2013)

481


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 2, 2013)

482 and my gate is open


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2013)

481


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

482


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 2, 2013)

481


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

480
Sorry Loonie, I'll pay you for my crimes against Girls winning ;-;


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> 480
> Sorry Loonie, I'll pay you for my crimes against Girls winning ;-;



That's alright. c: Still no twerking for you

481


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

480, Forgive me and I'll give you Skittles.


----------



## Cress (Nov 2, 2013)

479! Finally in the 70's!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

480


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

479 WOOHOO!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

480!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

479. Understand?


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

I fail to understand

480


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

479, Fine. I'll keep these 6 packets of Skittles to myself then.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

478


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

479

o-;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

478


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 2, 2013)

479


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 2, 2013)

480


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

481


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

480


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

481

Goes somewhere else ;A;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

480

NEVARRR


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

481!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

480 I thought you went somewhere else.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

481

lol the page number 666


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> 481
> 
> lol the page number 666



O.O

480


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 2, 2013)

479


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

480


----------



## oath2order (Nov 3, 2013)

479


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

480


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

479


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

480


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 3, 2013)

481


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

482


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 3, 2013)

483


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

484


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

483


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 3, 2013)

484


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2013)

483


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

484


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2013)

483


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

484


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 3, 2013)

485


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

486


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2013)

485


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

484


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

485


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

484


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2013)

483


----------



## GreenLeaf (Nov 3, 2013)

484


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 3, 2013)

485


----------



## Byngo (Nov 3, 2013)

486


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2013)

485


----------



## oath2order (Nov 4, 2013)

484


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2013)

483


----------



## oath2order (Nov 4, 2013)

482


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2013)

481


----------



## Serk102 (Nov 4, 2013)

Alright oath2order, it's time for a late night hoe down so that we boys can assert our dominance in this forum. It's not going to be easy but if we each post every minute for about 4/5 hours I think we can do this.

480.

edit: if psydye joins in we can cut our ETA by 1/2


----------



## oath2order (Nov 4, 2013)

480


----------



## Serk102 (Nov 4, 2013)

Close enough, 478


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2013)

477


----------



## Serk102 (Nov 4, 2013)

476

Go testosterone.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2013)

475


----------



## Serk102 (Nov 4, 2013)

474

View attachment 16716


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2013)

473


----------



## holdenzo (Nov 4, 2013)

472


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2013)

471!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2013)

470


----------



## Jack1605 (Nov 4, 2013)

469


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 4, 2013)

468


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 4, 2013)

469~


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 4, 2013)

468


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 4, 2013)

469


----------



## Hartech (Nov 4, 2013)

468


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

469


----------



## skweegee (Nov 5, 2013)

468


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2013)

467


----------



## skweegee (Nov 5, 2013)

466


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2013)

465


----------



## skweegee (Nov 5, 2013)

464


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2013)

463


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2013)

462


----------



## skweegee (Nov 5, 2013)

461


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 5, 2013)

462


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

463


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

464


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 5, 2013)

465


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 5, 2013)

464


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2013)

463


----------



## skweegee (Nov 5, 2013)

462


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

463


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 5, 2013)

464


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

465


----------



## Psydye (Nov 5, 2013)

464


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

465


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

466


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

467


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

468


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

469


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

470


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

471


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

472 woot, catching back up! <3


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

473

We should get the count up to or above 500 tonight c:


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

474! Hopefully no boys get on!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 5, 2013)

475


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

476


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

477


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

478


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

479


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

480


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

481


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

482


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

483


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

484


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

485


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 5, 2013)

486


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

487


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

488


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

489


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 5, 2013)

490


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

491


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 5, 2013)

492


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

493


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

494


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

495


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 5, 2013)

496


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 5, 2013)

495


----------



## Byngo (Nov 5, 2013)

496


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 5, 2013)

495 e3e


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

496


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 5, 2013)

497


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

498!!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 5, 2013)

499 OOOOO:


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 5, 2013)

500!!!!!!!! Omg I feel so accomplished!! xD


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

501!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

502!!


----------



## holdenzo (Nov 6, 2013)

501


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

502!!!


----------



## skweegee (Nov 6, 2013)

501


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

502! D:


----------



## skweegee (Nov 6, 2013)

501


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

502!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2013)

501


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

502!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2013)

501


----------



## skweegee (Nov 6, 2013)

500


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

501


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 6, 2013)

502


----------



## Farobi (Nov 6, 2013)

501


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

502!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 6, 2013)

501


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

502


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

503!!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

504!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2013)

503

....nuuuuuuuu!!! We's losing again.. ;^;


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

Psydye said:


> 503
> 
> ....nuuuuuuuu!!! We's losing again.. ;^;



:> 

504


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

Hehehe 505


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2013)

504!
C'mon guys, we gotta take this back!!(..shall we ever get past below 450?? lol)


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

505!!!!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2013)

504!!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

505!!!! And oh my my my!!!!


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 6, 2013)

504


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

505!!!!


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

506


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

507 woot!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

508


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

509


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 6, 2013)

508


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

509!!!


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

510!


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 6, 2013)

509


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

510


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 6, 2013)

509, Make me a Sandwich.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 6, 2013)

508


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 6, 2013)

509


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

510


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

511, girls are awesome!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

512


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2013)

511 T^T


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

512!!! Girl power ftw! <3


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

513


----------



## GreenLeaf (Nov 6, 2013)

514


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

515


----------



## GreenLeaf (Nov 6, 2013)

516


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2013)

515


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 6, 2013)

514

WHAT HAVE I DONE?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2013)

513


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

514!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 6, 2013)

515


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2013)

514


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

515!! <3


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 6, 2013)

516


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 6, 2013)

517!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2013)

516


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 7, 2013)

517


----------



## Julia232 (Nov 7, 2013)

518


----------



## skweegee (Nov 7, 2013)

517


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 7, 2013)

518


----------



## skweegee (Nov 7, 2013)

517


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 7, 2013)

518


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 7, 2013)

519


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 7, 2013)

520


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 7, 2013)

521


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 7, 2013)

522


----------



## Byngo (Nov 7, 2013)

523


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 7, 2013)

524


----------



## Byngo (Nov 7, 2013)

525


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 7, 2013)

526


----------



## Byngo (Nov 7, 2013)

527


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 7, 2013)

528


----------



## Byngo (Nov 7, 2013)

529


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 7, 2013)

530


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 7, 2013)

529


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 7, 2013)

530!!!


----------



## skweegee (Nov 7, 2013)

529


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 7, 2013)

530!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 7, 2013)

531!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 7, 2013)

532!


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 7, 2013)

531 e3e


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 7, 2013)

532~


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 7, 2013)

531


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 7, 2013)

532


----------



## skweegee (Nov 7, 2013)

531


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 7, 2013)

532


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 7, 2013)

531, Who needs girls anyway?

Seriously, make me a Sandwich now.


----------



## Cress (Nov 7, 2013)

530! It's so much lower since I've last checked!


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 7, 2013)

529 :3


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 7, 2013)

530!! And haha who doesn't need girls? Girls rock!! <3


----------



## Cress (Nov 7, 2013)

529


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 7, 2013)

530!


----------



## Cress (Nov 7, 2013)

529. This is going to go on for a few hours. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 7, 2013)

530      lol i thought you was only on for a few minutes? ;P not that I'm complaining


----------



## Cress (Nov 7, 2013)

529. I will be off in about 15 minutes, I was just joking.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 7, 2013)

530, aww now im sad. :c


----------



## Cress (Nov 7, 2013)

529. Sorry!


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 7, 2013)

530


----------



## Cress (Nov 7, 2013)

529


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2013)

530


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 8, 2013)

529

What the heck happened?! It was at 450 2-3 days ago.


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 8, 2013)

I know, its a shame.

528


----------



## Kattastic (Nov 8, 2013)

529


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 8, 2013)

528


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 8, 2013)

529


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 8, 2013)

530


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

529


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 8, 2013)

530.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

529.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2013)

528


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

527


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 8, 2013)

528


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

527.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 8, 2013)

528


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

527


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 8, 2013)

528


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

527


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 8, 2013)

528


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

527


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 8, 2013)

528.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

527.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

528


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

527


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

528.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

527.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

528,


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

527,


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

528,,


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

527..


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

528


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

527


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

528


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 8, 2013)

527. Ha.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

526


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

527


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

526.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

527.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

526..


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

527,


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

526...


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

527,,


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

526 (Give up already)


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

527 (never)


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 8, 2013)

528!!!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 8, 2013)

527


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

526


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

527


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

(ughhh) 526


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

527


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

526


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

527


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 8, 2013)

526


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

525


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 8, 2013)

524


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 8, 2013)

523


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

524


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 8, 2013)

525


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 8, 2013)

525!!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

523


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

524


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 8, 2013)

525


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 8, 2013)

524


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

525,


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

524


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

525


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

524.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

525,


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

524...


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

525.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

524,,


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

525,,


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

524,,,


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

525..


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

524....


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

525


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

524 to the 4 to the 4


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

525 to the 5 to the 5


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

524$


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 8, 2013)

525


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

524,


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

525,


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

524,,


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 8, 2013)

525.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

524,,,,


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 8, 2013)

525


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

524


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 9, 2013)

525


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

524


----------



## Nyanako (Nov 9, 2013)

525


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

524


----------



## Nyanako (Nov 9, 2013)

525.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

524.


----------



## Nyanako (Nov 9, 2013)

525...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

524...


----------



## Nyanako (Nov 9, 2013)

525!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

524!


----------



## Nyanako (Nov 9, 2013)

525 . .


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

524,,


----------



## Nyanako (Nov 9, 2013)

525 . . . . . .


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

524,,,


----------



## Nyanako (Nov 9, 2013)

525 ----


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

524$


----------



## Nyanako (Nov 9, 2013)

525 moo


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

524%


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

523 bottles of pop


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

522 bottles of pop


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2013)

521


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

522


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

521 mg of LSD ((o.o)) 



Spoiler



(which is about 5000-2000 hits worth....such a potent chemical!!!!!)


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

Back to 522


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

521 is how many bottles of beer I need to stock up for the holidays!!!


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

522 is how much beer I will not drink. P.S. I'm underage anyway so w/e


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 9, 2013)

523


----------



## Farobi (Nov 9, 2013)

522


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 9, 2013)

521


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 9, 2013)

520


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 9, 2013)

521


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 9, 2013)

522


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

521


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

522


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 9, 2013)

523


----------



## skweegee (Nov 9, 2013)

522


----------



## Nyanako (Nov 9, 2013)

523


----------



## skweegee (Nov 9, 2013)

522.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 9, 2013)

523


----------



## haisu (Nov 9, 2013)

524


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 9, 2013)

523


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 9, 2013)

522


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

521


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 9, 2013)

520


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

519


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 9, 2013)

518


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

517


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 9, 2013)

518


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

519


----------



## Farobi (Nov 9, 2013)

518


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

517


----------



## skweegee (Nov 10, 2013)

516


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2013)

515


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

514


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

512disregard


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2013)

513?


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

512regard


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2013)

511


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

510


----------



## Zoe! (Nov 10, 2013)

511


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2013)

510


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

509


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

510


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

509


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

510


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

509


----------



## Mao (Nov 10, 2013)

510


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

509


----------



## haisu (Nov 10, 2013)

510
(glares at farobi)


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

511


----------



## Mao (Nov 10, 2013)

512


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

513


----------



## haisu (Nov 10, 2013)

514


----------



## Mao (Nov 10, 2013)

515


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

516


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

wut

515

halp guys ;;


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

516


----------



## haisu (Nov 10, 2013)

517


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

516


----------



## Mao (Nov 10, 2013)

517 >:3


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

518


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

517


----------



## Mao (Nov 10, 2013)

518


----------



## haisu (Nov 10, 2013)

519


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

518


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

519


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

518.


----------



## Mao (Nov 10, 2013)

519


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

518


----------



## haisu (Nov 10, 2013)

519
farobi cries


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

520


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

518

im defending my position.

- - - Post Merge - - -

519*


----------



## haisu (Nov 10, 2013)

520


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

521


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

520

- - - Post Merge - - -

520~


----------



## Mao (Nov 10, 2013)

521


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 10, 2013)

522


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

521

- - - Post Merge - - -

520* gah


----------



## haisu (Nov 10, 2013)

521


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

520


----------



## Mao (Nov 10, 2013)

521


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

520


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 10, 2013)

519


----------



## Beary (Nov 10, 2013)

*520*


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2013)

519


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2013)

520


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

521


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2013)

520


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 10, 2013)

519


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2013)

518


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 10, 2013)

517


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2013)

516


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 10, 2013)

515


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 10, 2013)

514


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 10, 2013)

513


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

520


----------



## Byngo (Nov 10, 2013)

515?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 10, 2013)

514


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 10, 2013)

515


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 10, 2013)

516


----------



## oath2order (Nov 11, 2013)

515


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2013)

514


----------



## Farobi (Nov 11, 2013)

513


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2013)

512


----------



## Farobi (Nov 11, 2013)

511


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2013)

510


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 11, 2013)

509


----------



## Farobi (Nov 11, 2013)

508


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 11, 2013)

509


----------



## oath2order (Nov 11, 2013)

508


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 11, 2013)

509


----------



## oath2order (Nov 11, 2013)

508


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 11, 2013)

509 ?_?


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 11, 2013)

508 >:3


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 11, 2013)

509 >:]


----------



## Mao (Nov 11, 2013)

510


----------



## Farobi (Nov 11, 2013)

509


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 11, 2013)

510


----------



## Farobi (Nov 11, 2013)

509.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 11, 2013)

510


----------



## Farobi (Nov 11, 2013)

509


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 11, 2013)

510.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 11, 2013)

511


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 11, 2013)

512


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 11, 2013)

511


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2013)

510


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2013)

509


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

508


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2013)

507


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

506


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2013)

505


----------



## Byngo (Nov 12, 2013)

506


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

505


----------



## Byngo (Nov 12, 2013)

506


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

505


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

504


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2013)

503


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

502


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

501


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

499


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

498


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

497


----------



## petrichr (Nov 12, 2013)

498


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

497


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

496


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

497

NOOOOO


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

496


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

497


----------



## Minties (Nov 12, 2013)

498


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

497


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

498


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 12, 2013)

497


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

498 >.<


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

497


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

498


----------



## haisu (Nov 12, 2013)

499


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

500


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

499


----------



## oath2order (Nov 12, 2013)

500


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

499


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

500


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

499


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

500


----------



## Byngo (Nov 12, 2013)

501


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 12, 2013)

502


----------



## Mao (Nov 12, 2013)

503


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 12, 2013)

504


----------



## Byngo (Nov 12, 2013)

505


----------



## Mao (Nov 12, 2013)

506


----------



## reyy (Nov 12, 2013)

507


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 12, 2013)

508


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 12, 2013)

507


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 12, 2013)

508


----------



## Mao (Nov 12, 2013)

509


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

508


----------



## haisu (Nov 12, 2013)

509


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 12, 2013)

508


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

507


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 12, 2013)

506


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

505


----------



## haisu (Nov 12, 2013)

506


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

505


----------



## oath2order (Nov 13, 2013)

504


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 13, 2013)

505


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

506


----------



## oath2order (Nov 13, 2013)

505


----------



## Farobi (Nov 13, 2013)

504


----------



## Mao (Nov 13, 2013)

505


----------



## Farobi (Nov 13, 2013)

504


----------



## Mao (Nov 13, 2013)

505


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

506


----------



## Farobi (Nov 13, 2013)

505


----------



## Mao (Nov 13, 2013)

506


----------



## oath2order (Nov 13, 2013)

505


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2013)

504


----------



## Mao (Nov 13, 2013)

505


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2013)

504


----------



## Mao (Nov 13, 2013)

505


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

506


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 13, 2013)

507


----------



## Mao (Nov 13, 2013)

508


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

509


----------



## Mao (Nov 13, 2013)

510


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

511


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2013)

510


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 13, 2013)

509

Yes it's lowered eue


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

510


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 13, 2013)

509


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2013)

508


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 13, 2013)

509


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2013)

508


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

509


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 13, 2013)

508


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2013)

507


----------



## Farobi (Nov 13, 2013)

506


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2013)

505


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

506

shakes my fists at all of u above


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 13, 2013)

507


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

508


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 13, 2013)

509! We can do this haisu!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

508


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 14, 2013)

*cries* 509


----------



## haisu (Nov 14, 2013)

510
omg im sorry maple!!


----------



## petrichr (Nov 14, 2013)

511


----------



## haisu (Nov 14, 2013)

512


----------



## oath2order (Nov 14, 2013)

511


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

510


----------



## Farobi (Nov 14, 2013)

509


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2013)

510


----------



## Farobi (Nov 14, 2013)

509


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2013)

510


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 14, 2013)

511


----------



## Farobi (Nov 14, 2013)

510


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2013)

511


----------



## Farobi (Nov 14, 2013)

510.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2013)

511,


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 14, 2013)

512


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2013)

513


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 14, 2013)

512


----------



## oath2order (Nov 14, 2013)

511


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2013)

512


----------



## haisu (Nov 14, 2013)

513


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 14, 2013)

514


----------



## haisu (Nov 14, 2013)

515


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

514


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 14, 2013)

515


----------



## haisu (Nov 14, 2013)

516


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 14, 2013)

517


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

516


----------



## skweegee (Nov 14, 2013)

515


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

514


----------



## skweegee (Nov 14, 2013)

513


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 14, 2013)

514


----------



## skweegee (Nov 14, 2013)

513


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

512


----------



## skweegee (Nov 14, 2013)

511


----------



## Farobi (Nov 14, 2013)

510


----------



## skweegee (Nov 14, 2013)

509


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 14, 2013)

510


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

508


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2013)

507


----------



## skweegee (Nov 14, 2013)

506


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2013)

505


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

504 >


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2013)

503


----------



## skweegee (Nov 14, 2013)

502


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2013)

501


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

500


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2013)

499

We regained the home advantage boys!

- Sounds of chopping down trees and using machinery starts -

I.. I don't know


----------



## skweegee (Nov 14, 2013)

498


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

497


----------



## skweegee (Nov 14, 2013)

496


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

495


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2013)

494


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

493


----------



## skweegee (Nov 14, 2013)

492


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

491


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2013)

490


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

489


----------



## Farobi (Nov 14, 2013)

488


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

487


----------



## oath2order (Nov 15, 2013)

486


----------



## Farobi (Nov 15, 2013)

485


----------



## oath2order (Nov 15, 2013)

484


----------



## Farobi (Nov 15, 2013)

483


----------



## haisu (Nov 15, 2013)

484


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 15, 2013)

483


----------



## Farobi (Nov 15, 2013)

482


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 15, 2013)

483


----------



## Farobi (Nov 15, 2013)

482


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 15, 2013)

483~


----------



## haisu (Nov 15, 2013)

484


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2013)

483


----------



## haisu (Nov 15, 2013)

484


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2013)

483


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 15, 2013)

484


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2013)

483


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

482


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

481


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2013)

480


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

479


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2013)

480


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2013)

479


----------



## mordecai8 (Nov 16, 2013)

478


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

476


----------



## haisu (Nov 16, 2013)

478
farobi shame on u


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2013)

479 this isn't going well


----------



## haisu (Nov 16, 2013)

480
its ok hazel, we can do it!!!


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2013)

481 huhuehue


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

480 >


----------



## haisu (Nov 16, 2013)

481 >: (


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2013)

482


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2013)

481


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

480


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

479


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

478


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2013)

479


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

478


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

477


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

476


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

475


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2013)

476 omg stahp


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 16, 2013)

477


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

476


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

475


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

474


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 16, 2013)

475


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

474.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 16, 2013)

475


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

474


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

473


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2013)

474


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

^You mean 474? Lol, this is what happens when so many people try to post at once XD!!

473


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2013)

Yep, got confused  474


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2013)

473


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

472


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2013)

473


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

472


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2013)

473


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2013)

471


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

471


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2013)

472!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

471


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2013)

472


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

_471_


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2013)

*472 omg*


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2013)

471


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2013)

472


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 16, 2013)

473


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2013)

472


----------



## Merelfantasy (Nov 16, 2013)

473


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2013)

472.


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 16, 2013)

473 dang, soon I give up xD


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2013)

472,


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 16, 2013)

473


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2013)

472,,


----------



## haisu (Nov 16, 2013)

473


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2013)

472,,,


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

471


----------



## haisu (Nov 16, 2013)

472


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2013)

473


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 16, 2013)

474


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 16, 2013)

475


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

474


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2013)

473


----------



## haisu (Nov 16, 2013)

474


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 16, 2013)

475


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2013)

474


----------



## haisu (Nov 16, 2013)

475


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

474


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

473


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2013)

472


----------



## Farobi (Nov 17, 2013)

471


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2013)

470


----------



## Farobi (Nov 17, 2013)

469


----------



## juneau (Nov 17, 2013)

470


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2013)

469


----------



## Farobi (Nov 17, 2013)

468


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2013)

467


----------



## Farobi (Nov 17, 2013)

466


----------



## haisu (Nov 17, 2013)

467


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 17, 2013)

468


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 17, 2013)

467


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 17, 2013)

468


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 17, 2013)

FOUR HUNDRED SIXTY SEVEN.


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 17, 2013)

nope!! 468!!


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2013)

469.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 17, 2013)

4. 6. 8.


----------



## haisu (Nov 17, 2013)

469


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2013)

470.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 17, 2013)

469...


----------



## haisu (Nov 17, 2013)

470


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 17, 2013)

469


----------



## haisu (Nov 17, 2013)

470


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2013)

469


----------



## haisu (Nov 17, 2013)

470
[sub][sub]shakes my fists!!![/sub][/sub]


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 18, 2013)

471


----------



## oath2order (Nov 18, 2013)

470


----------



## juneau (Nov 18, 2013)

471


----------



## petrichr (Nov 18, 2013)

472!


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2013)

473.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2013)

474


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 18, 2013)

473 SUCKAH


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 18, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> 473 SUCKAH


And she didn't even know. XD 472 Come on BOYS! Let's do this! Edit:Bad Grammar. :/ Sorry.


----------



## haisu (Nov 18, 2013)

473


----------



## skweegee (Nov 18, 2013)

472


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2013)

471


----------



## skweegee (Nov 18, 2013)

470


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 18, 2013)

471


----------



## skweegee (Nov 18, 2013)

470


----------



## Mao (Nov 18, 2013)

471


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2013)

472.


----------



## skweegee (Nov 18, 2013)

471


----------



## haisu (Nov 18, 2013)

472


----------



## skweegee (Nov 18, 2013)

471


----------



## haisu (Nov 18, 2013)

472


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 18, 2013)

473


----------



## haisu (Nov 18, 2013)

474


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 18, 2013)

475


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 18, 2013)

476


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 18, 2013)

477


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 18, 2013)

476


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 18, 2013)

477


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 18, 2013)

476


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 18, 2013)

477


----------



## skweegee (Nov 18, 2013)

476


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 19, 2013)

477


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 19, 2013)

478


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2013)

479.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 19, 2013)

480


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 19, 2013)

479


----------



## Chris (Nov 19, 2013)

480.


----------



## skweegee (Nov 19, 2013)

479


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2013)

478


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 19, 2013)

479


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 19, 2013)

480


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2013)

479


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2013)

480


----------



## Farobi (Nov 20, 2013)

479


----------



## Chris (Nov 20, 2013)

480.


----------



## juneau (Nov 20, 2013)

481


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)

480


----------



## Farobi (Nov 20, 2013)

479


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 20, 2013)

480


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

481


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 20, 2013)

482


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)

481


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2013)

480


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)

479


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2013)

478


----------



## ZaneTheBeast (Nov 20, 2013)

477 c:


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2013)

476


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 20, 2013)

480~


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2013)

476.


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 20, 2013)

475


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)

474


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2013)

473


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)

472


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2013)

471


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)

470


----------



## Farobi (Nov 20, 2013)

469


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2013)

468


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)

467


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2013)

466


----------



## oath2order (Nov 21, 2013)

465


----------



## Farobi (Nov 21, 2013)

464


----------



## unravel (Nov 21, 2013)

510


----------



## Farobi (Nov 21, 2013)

509


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 21, 2013)

510


----------



## Farobi (Nov 21, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> 510





Farobi said:


> 464



Just realized this wut
464*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2013)

465 i guess? lol


----------



## Amyy (Nov 21, 2013)

would be great if people put girl or boy under their number D:

im really confused :c


----------



## reyy (Nov 21, 2013)

You can tell, because if they're raising its a girl and lowering its a boy.
466


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2013)

467


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

466


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)

465


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

464


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)

463

hopefully no one will screw this up again *glares at ITookYourWaffles*


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

462


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)

461

taking it back for the boys!! C:<


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

460


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)

459


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

458


----------



## Byngo (Nov 21, 2013)

459


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

458.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)

457


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

456


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)

455


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

454


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)

453


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 21, 2013)

452


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)

451


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 21, 2013)

452


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)

451


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 21, 2013)

450


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2013)

449


----------



## Rin (Nov 21, 2013)

450


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 22, 2013)

451


----------



## Rin (Nov 22, 2013)

452


----------



## Farobi (Nov 22, 2013)

451


----------



## Rin (Nov 22, 2013)

452


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 22, 2013)

453


----------



## Rin (Nov 22, 2013)

454


----------



## Kenshingumi (Nov 22, 2013)

455


JK 
453


----------



## Rin (Nov 22, 2013)

454


----------



## oath2order (Nov 22, 2013)

453


----------



## Kenshingumi (Nov 22, 2013)

452


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

453


----------



## Cariad (Nov 22, 2013)

454


----------



## Rin (Nov 22, 2013)

455


----------



## oath2order (Nov 22, 2013)

454


----------



## Rin (Nov 22, 2013)

455


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 22, 2013)

456


----------



## Mao (Nov 22, 2013)

457


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 22, 2013)

458


----------



## Rin (Nov 22, 2013)

459


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

460


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 22, 2013)

459


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

460


----------



## Kenshingumi (Nov 22, 2013)

459


----------



## Rin (Nov 22, 2013)

460.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2013)

459


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 22, 2013)

460


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 22, 2013)

461


----------



## Kenshingumi (Nov 22, 2013)

460...


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 22, 2013)

461.


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 23, 2013)

462


----------



## Rin (Nov 23, 2013)

463


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 23, 2013)

464


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2013)

463


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 23, 2013)

464


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 23, 2013)

I say, yeah I say 463.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Nov 23, 2013)

462


----------



## Farobi (Nov 23, 2013)

461


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 23, 2013)

462


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2013)

461


----------



## Farobi (Nov 23, 2013)

460


----------



## Rin (Nov 24, 2013)

461


----------



## oath2order (Nov 24, 2013)

460


----------



## Farobi (Nov 24, 2013)

459


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 24, 2013)

460


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2013)

459


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 24, 2013)

460


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 24, 2013)

459


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2013)

458


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 24, 2013)

457!


----------



## Farobi (Nov 24, 2013)

456

- - - Post Merge - - -

456


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2013)

455


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 24, 2013)

454.


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 24, 2013)

455


----------



## oath2order (Nov 25, 2013)

454


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

453.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 25, 2013)

452


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

453


----------



## Farobi (Nov 25, 2013)

452


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

453


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 25, 2013)

454


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 25, 2013)

455


----------



## Beary (Nov 25, 2013)

456 ! ;3


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2013)

455


----------



## Farobi (Nov 26, 2013)

454


----------



## Amyy (Nov 26, 2013)

455


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 26, 2013)

456


----------



## Byngo (Nov 26, 2013)

457


----------



## poliwag0 (Nov 26, 2013)

458


----------



## Byngo (Nov 26, 2013)

459


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 27, 2013)

460


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2013)

459


----------



## Farobi (Nov 27, 2013)

458


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 27, 2013)

457


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2013)

458


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 27, 2013)

459


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2013)

460


----------



## Kip (Nov 27, 2013)

459


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 27, 2013)

460


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

461


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 27, 2013)

462


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

463


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 27, 2013)

464


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

465


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 27, 2013)

466


----------



## Kip (Nov 27, 2013)

465


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

466


----------



## Kip (Nov 27, 2013)

465


----------



## Beary (Nov 27, 2013)

466


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 27, 2013)

467


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 27, 2013)

468


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 27, 2013)

469


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2013)

468


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 28, 2013)

467


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2013)

466


----------



## Farobi (Nov 28, 2013)

465


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2013)

464


----------



## Kip (Nov 28, 2013)

463


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 28, 2013)

464


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

463


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 28, 2013)

462


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

461


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 28, 2013)

462


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

461.


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 29, 2013)

462


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2013)

461


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2013)

460


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 29, 2013)

459


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2013)

458!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

459


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2013)

458.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 29, 2013)

457


----------



## Byngo (Nov 29, 2013)

458


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 29, 2013)

457


----------



## Byngo (Nov 29, 2013)

458


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

459


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2013)

458


----------



## oath2order (Nov 29, 2013)

457


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2013)

456


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

457


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 29, 2013)

458


----------



## Byngo (Nov 29, 2013)

459


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 29, 2013)

460


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

461


----------



## Byngo (Nov 29, 2013)

462


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

463


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 29, 2013)

4642


----------



## Kip (Nov 29, 2013)

461


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 29, 2013)

460


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2013)

459


----------



## Farobi (Nov 29, 2013)

458


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2013)

457!


----------



## Farobi (Nov 29, 2013)

456


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 29, 2013)

457


----------



## Farobi (Nov 29, 2013)

456


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 29, 2013)

457~


----------



## Farobi (Nov 29, 2013)

456


----------



## Kip (Nov 29, 2013)

455


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2013)

454


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 29, 2013)

455


----------



## Farobi (Nov 30, 2013)

454


----------



## Chris13 (Nov 30, 2013)

453


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2013)

452


----------



## Chris13 (Nov 30, 2013)

451


----------



## Farobi (Nov 30, 2013)

451


----------



## Psydye (Nov 30, 2013)

449


----------



## oath2order (Nov 30, 2013)

448


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 30, 2013)

449


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 30, 2013)

448


----------



## Farobi (Nov 30, 2013)

447


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 30, 2013)

448


----------



## oath2order (Nov 30, 2013)

447


----------



## Kip (Nov 30, 2013)

446


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 30, 2013)

447


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 30, 2013)

446


----------



## Charmssparkle (Nov 30, 2013)

447


----------



## Kip (Nov 30, 2013)

446


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 30, 2013)

445


----------



## Kip (Nov 30, 2013)

444


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 30, 2013)

453


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 30, 2013)

454


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 30, 2013)

453.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 30, 2013)

454


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 30, 2013)

FOUR FIFTY THREE. YO.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

454


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

453


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

454


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

455


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

454


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

455


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

454


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

455 -_-


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

456!


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

457!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

458


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

459! Women/girl power!!!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

Hell yes.

460


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 1, 2013)

461!!!


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

460


----------



## Farobi (Dec 1, 2013)

459


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

460


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

459


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

460 .-.


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

461.


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

462


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

461!


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

462. ^_^


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

463!


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

462


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

463


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

462!


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

463~


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

462!!


----------



## Farobi (Dec 1, 2013)

461


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

460


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

461


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

460!


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

461..


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

460.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 1, 2013)

459


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 1, 2013)

458


----------



## Kip (Dec 1, 2013)

457


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

458!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 1, 2013)

FOUR HUNDRED FIFTY SEVEN!!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

458


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 1, 2013)

457. Get with it.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

4
5
8


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2013)

457


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 1, 2013)

458!!!!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

459


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)

458


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 1, 2013)

457


----------



## Farobi (Dec 1, 2013)

456


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)

455


----------



## Scene1160 (Dec 1, 2013)

456


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)

_455_


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 1, 2013)

*454*


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)

453


----------



## skweegee (Dec 1, 2013)

452


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)

451


----------



## oath2order (Dec 2, 2013)

450


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2013)

449


----------



## KoH. (Dec 2, 2013)

450


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2013)

449


----------



## Frozen (Dec 2, 2013)

450


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 2, 2013)

449


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2013)

448


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 2, 2013)

447


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2013)

446


----------



## Byngo (Dec 2, 2013)

447


----------



## Frozen (Dec 2, 2013)

448


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2013)

447


----------



## Byngo (Dec 2, 2013)

448


----------



## Frozen (Dec 2, 2013)

449


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2013)

448


----------



## Byngo (Dec 2, 2013)

449


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2013)

448.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

449


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 3, 2013)

450


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 3, 2013)

451


----------



## Psydye (Dec 3, 2013)

450


----------



## Frozen (Dec 3, 2013)

451


----------



## oath2order (Dec 3, 2013)

450


----------



## Frozen (Dec 3, 2013)

451


----------



## oath2order (Dec 3, 2013)

450.


----------



## Frozen (Dec 3, 2013)

451!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 3, 2013)

lol no 452


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

453


----------



## Farobi (Dec 3, 2013)

452


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

453


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 3, 2013)

454


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

455


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 3, 2013)

456


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

457


----------



## Farobi (Dec 3, 2013)

456


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 3, 2013)

457


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2013)

458


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 4, 2013)

459


----------



## Farobi (Dec 4, 2013)

458


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 4, 2013)

459


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

460


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 4, 2013)

461


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2013)

460


----------



## Frozen (Dec 4, 2013)

461


----------



## KoH. (Dec 4, 2013)

462


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 4, 2013)

463


----------



## Frozen (Dec 4, 2013)

464


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Dec 4, 2013)

465


----------



## Byngo (Dec 4, 2013)

466


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2013)

465


----------



## Frozen (Dec 4, 2013)

466


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

467


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

466


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

467


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2013)

466


----------



## Knightpal (Dec 5, 2013)

465


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2013)

464


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 5, 2013)

465


----------



## Farobi (Dec 5, 2013)

464


----------



## Frozen (Dec 5, 2013)

465


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 5, 2013)

466


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

467


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

468


----------



## Frozen (Dec 5, 2013)

469


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 5, 2013)

470


----------



## Frozen (Dec 5, 2013)

471


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 5, 2013)

472


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

471


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 5, 2013)

472


----------



## Frozen (Dec 5, 2013)

473


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 5, 2013)

474


----------



## Frozen (Dec 5, 2013)

475


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

474


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

475


----------



## KoH. (Dec 5, 2013)

476


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

475


----------



## Frozen (Dec 5, 2013)

476


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

475


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

476


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Dec 5, 2013)

477


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

476


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 5, 2013)

477


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

476


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 5, 2013)

477


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

478


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 5, 2013)

479


----------



## Beary (Dec 5, 2013)

480


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 5, 2013)

481


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

480

C'mon guys, we can't let'em get the advantage! ;-;


----------



## oath2order (Dec 6, 2013)

479


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2013)

478


----------



## oath2order (Dec 6, 2013)

477


----------



## Byngo (Dec 6, 2013)

478


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2013)

477


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 6, 2013)

478


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2013)

477


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 6, 2013)

478


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

479


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 6, 2013)

480


----------



## Kenshingumi (Dec 6, 2013)

479


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 6, 2013)

480


----------



## Byngo (Dec 6, 2013)

481


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 6, 2013)

482


----------



## Byngo (Dec 6, 2013)

483


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 7, 2013)

484


----------



## Byngo (Dec 7, 2013)

485


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Dec 7, 2013)

486


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 7, 2013)

487


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2013)

486 ;-;


----------



## oath2order (Dec 7, 2013)

485


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2013)

484


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 7, 2013)

485


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

486


----------



## unravel (Dec 7, 2013)

487


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 7, 2013)

486


----------



## unravel (Dec 7, 2013)

487


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 7, 2013)

486


----------



## unravel (Dec 7, 2013)

487


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 7, 2013)

486...


----------



## Radiophone (Dec 7, 2013)

485


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

486


----------



## Byngo (Dec 7, 2013)

487


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

488


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 7, 2013)

487


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

488


----------



## Byngo (Dec 7, 2013)

489


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

490


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 7, 2013)

491


----------



## Byngo (Dec 7, 2013)

492


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

493


----------



## Byngo (Dec 7, 2013)

494


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

495


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 7, 2013)

496


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

497


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 7, 2013)

498


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2013)

497


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 7, 2013)

496


----------



## Kip (Dec 7, 2013)

495


----------



## Farobi (Dec 7, 2013)

495

- - - Post Merge - - -

494*


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2013)

493


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 7, 2013)

494


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 8, 2013)

495


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

496


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2013)

495


----------



## Farobi (Dec 8, 2013)

494


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2013)

493


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 8, 2013)

492


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 8, 2013)

493


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 8, 2013)

492.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

493


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 8, 2013)

494


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

495(come on guuurrrls)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 8, 2013)

496!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

497


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 8, 2013)

498


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

497


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

498


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

497


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

496


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 8, 2013)

495


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

496


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

495


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

496


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

495


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

496


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

495 xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

496


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 8, 2013)

497


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

498


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 8, 2013)

499


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

498


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

499


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

500!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

499. Too. Many. Girls.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

500. 

Also stop counting now, we won  OP Should get on btw


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

Isn't the goal for girls 1000?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

really? lol

well 500


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, 1,000

501


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

500


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

501

lol


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

502


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

503


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

I give up. In my latest poll survey it showed that there's about 138% more females than males. While it's awesome it means that this game is gonna be impossible for the boys xD.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

504

and not really. people can just click that and boys won 2 rounds so'
lol


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

503. Yes, but there's been 2 poles now. The other pole showed exactly 100% more females.


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 8, 2013)

504


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 8, 2013)

505


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 8, 2013)

504


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

505


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

504.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 8, 2013)

505


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

504


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

505


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

504


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

505


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 8, 2013)

506


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

507


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 8, 2013)

508


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 8, 2013)

507


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 8, 2013)

508


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 8, 2013)

509


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

510


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 8, 2013)

511


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

512!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 8, 2013)

513


----------



## Truffle (Dec 8, 2013)

512


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 8, 2013)

513


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

514


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 8, 2013)

515


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

5
1
6


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 8, 2013)

517 fancy c;


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 8, 2013)

518


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 8, 2013)

517


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

518


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2013)

517


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

518


----------



## oath2order (Dec 9, 2013)

517


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

518


----------



## oath2order (Dec 9, 2013)

517...


----------



## Dizzle (Dec 9, 2013)

518

>:3


----------



## Omfa (Dec 9, 2013)

517


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2013)

516


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

517..


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2013)

516


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 9, 2013)

517


----------



## Omfa (Dec 9, 2013)

516


----------



## Byngo (Dec 9, 2013)

517


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2013)

516


----------



## Byngo (Dec 9, 2013)

517


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 9, 2013)

518


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2013)

517


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 9, 2013)

518


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 9, 2013)

519


----------



## oath2order (Dec 9, 2013)

518


----------



## Byngo (Dec 9, 2013)

519


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 9, 2013)

520


----------



## Byngo (Dec 9, 2013)

521


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2013)

520


----------



## Farobi (Dec 10, 2013)

519


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 10, 2013)

520


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

521


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Dec 10, 2013)

522


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 10, 2013)

some write on my profile who won round 4 lol.
521


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> some write on my profile who won round 4 lol.
> 521



No one has lol

522


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 10, 2013)

omfg this is still round 4? :O
521


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 10, 2013)

522


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 10, 2013)

521


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

522


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2013)

523


----------



## Frozen (Dec 10, 2013)

524


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 10, 2013)

525


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 10, 2013)

526


----------



## Frozen (Dec 10, 2013)

527


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 10, 2013)

528


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 10, 2013)

529


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 10, 2013)

530


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 10, 2013)

531


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 11, 2013)

532


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

533


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 11, 2013)

534


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 11, 2013)

535


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

536


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

537


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 11, 2013)

536. WTF happened.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 11, 2013)

535


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

536


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 11, 2013)

536


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 11, 2013)

537


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 11, 2013)

538


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

539


----------



## Farobi (Dec 11, 2013)

538


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

539


----------



## Farobi (Dec 11, 2013)

538


----------



## Cobber (Dec 11, 2013)

539


----------



## Farobi (Dec 11, 2013)

538

women gtfo please


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

539


----------



## Farobi (Dec 11, 2013)

538

get out women please ;~;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

539


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

540


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

541


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

542


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

543


----------



## reyy (Dec 11, 2013)

544
GIRLS FOR LIFE BBY


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

545

AWYIS


----------



## reyy (Dec 11, 2013)

546
GURRRRLL POWAAAA


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

547!


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 11, 2013)

548


----------



## reyy (Dec 11, 2013)

549.. miss a few.. 999
QUICK A GIRL SAY 1000


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

548


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

549


----------



## reyy (Dec 11, 2013)

550 aww


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

551


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

552


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

553

i see wat u did thurr


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

552!!!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

553!!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

552


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

553


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

554


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

555  (I NAILED IT AHAHA)


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

554


----------



## Frozen (Dec 11, 2013)

555


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

556


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 11, 2013)

557


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 11, 2013)

558


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 11, 2013)

559


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 11, 2013)

560


----------



## Tropicana (Dec 11, 2013)

559


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 11, 2013)

560!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

561


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 11, 2013)

562


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

563


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 11, 2013)

564


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 11, 2013)

565


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 11, 2013)

566


----------



## Frozen (Dec 11, 2013)

567


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 11, 2013)

568~


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 11, 2013)

569


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 11, 2013)

570


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

571


----------



## unravel (Dec 12, 2013)

572


----------



## Farobi (Dec 12, 2013)

wutdafuq

571


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

572


----------



## Farobi (Dec 12, 2013)

571


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

572.. >_>


----------



## Farobi (Dec 12, 2013)

571.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

572..


----------



## Farobi (Dec 12, 2013)

571?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

572, yes.

トロロロロロロ。。。


----------



## Farobi (Dec 12, 2013)

571


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

572..

lol


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 12, 2013)

573


----------



## Omfa (Dec 12, 2013)

572. Wow, 572 already?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

573

stop ninjaing me


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 12, 2013)

574


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

575


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2013)

574


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 12, 2013)

575


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 12, 2013)

574


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 12, 2013)

575


----------



## Byngo (Dec 12, 2013)

576


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 12, 2013)

577


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

578


----------



## Zoe! (Dec 12, 2013)

579


----------



## Byngo (Dec 12, 2013)

580


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 12, 2013)

581


----------



## Gingersnap (Dec 12, 2013)

582


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 12, 2013)

583


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 13, 2013)

584 ._.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2013)

585


----------



## unravel (Dec 13, 2013)

586


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 13, 2013)

587


----------



## mob (Dec 13, 2013)

588


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 13, 2013)

589


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2013)

588


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 13, 2013)

589


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 13, 2013)

590


----------



## oath2order (Dec 14, 2013)

589


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

590


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 14, 2013)

591


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 14, 2013)

592


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2013)

591


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2013)

590


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2013)

589


----------



## Farobi (Dec 14, 2013)

588


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 14, 2013)

589


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

590


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 14, 2013)

591


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

592


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2013)

591


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 14, 2013)

592


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

593


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2013)

592


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2013)

591


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2013)

590


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2013)

589


----------



## Frozen (Dec 15, 2013)

590


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 15, 2013)

591


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2013)

590


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 15, 2013)

591....

(it was calling it a duplicate post from the last five minutes :/


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 15, 2013)

590


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 15, 2013)

589


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 15, 2013)

590


----------



## Byngo (Dec 15, 2013)

591


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 15, 2013)

592


----------



## Byngo (Dec 15, 2013)

593


----------



## kittylover1379 (Dec 15, 2013)

594!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 15, 2013)

595


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2013)

596


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 15, 2013)

595


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 15, 2013)

596


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 15, 2013)

595


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 15, 2013)

594


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 15, 2013)

595


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 15, 2013)

594


----------



## Byngo (Dec 15, 2013)

595


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 15, 2013)

596


----------



## skweegee (Dec 15, 2013)

595


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 15, 2013)

596


----------



## skweegee (Dec 15, 2013)

595


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 15, 2013)

596


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 15, 2013)

595


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 15, 2013)

596


----------



## Byngo (Dec 15, 2013)

597


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 15, 2013)

598


----------



## !K0dy! (Dec 15, 2013)

597


----------



## Hikari (Dec 15, 2013)

596


----------



## !K0dy! (Dec 15, 2013)

595


----------



## skweegee (Dec 15, 2013)

594


----------



## !K0dy! (Dec 15, 2013)

593


----------



## skweegee (Dec 15, 2013)

592


----------



## !K0dy! (Dec 15, 2013)

591


----------



## skweegee (Dec 15, 2013)

590


----------



## !K0dy! (Dec 15, 2013)

589


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2013)

588


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 16, 2013)

587


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2013)

586


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 16, 2013)

585


----------



## Farobi (Dec 16, 2013)

584


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

585


----------



## Farobi (Dec 16, 2013)

584


----------



## unravel (Dec 16, 2013)

585


----------



## Farobi (Dec 16, 2013)

584


----------



## Frozen (Dec 16, 2013)

585


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 16, 2013)

584

don't think so m8


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

585

ohyis


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 16, 2013)

584

such number
much wow


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

585


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2013)

586


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

587


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 16, 2013)

588


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

589


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 16, 2013)

588


----------



## skweegee (Dec 16, 2013)

587


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 16, 2013)

588


----------



## skweegee (Dec 16, 2013)

587


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2013)

586


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

587


----------



## Farobi (Dec 17, 2013)

586


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 17, 2013)

587


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

588


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 17, 2013)

589


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

590


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

591


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

592


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

593


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

594


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 17, 2013)

595


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

596


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 17, 2013)

597


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

598


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

599


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

600

awyis


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 17, 2013)

601!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

602!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 17, 2013)

603


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

604


----------



## skweegee (Dec 17, 2013)

603


----------



## BlueLeaf (Dec 17, 2013)

602


----------



## skweegee (Dec 17, 2013)

601


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

600


----------



## DryLok (Dec 18, 2013)

601


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

602


----------



## Byngo (Dec 18, 2013)

603


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

604


----------



## Byngo (Dec 18, 2013)

605


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

606


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 18, 2013)

607


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2013)

606


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

607


----------



## Kenshingumi (Dec 19, 2013)

606


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

607


----------



## Kenshingumi (Dec 19, 2013)

606


----------



## DryLok (Dec 19, 2013)

607


----------



## Farobi (Dec 19, 2013)

606


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

607


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2013)

608


----------



## Mary (Dec 19, 2013)

609


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2013)

608...


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2013)

609


----------



## Farobi (Dec 19, 2013)

608


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 19, 2013)

609


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2013)

610!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 19, 2013)

611


----------



## DryLok (Dec 20, 2013)

612


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2013)

611


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2013)

612


----------



## Psydye (Dec 20, 2013)

611


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2013)

612


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 20, 2013)

613


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2013)

614


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 20, 2013)

615


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2013)

616


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 20, 2013)

617


----------



## Byngo (Dec 20, 2013)

618


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 20, 2013)

Boys, we are slacking off!

617.


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 20, 2013)

618


----------



## Byngo (Dec 20, 2013)

619


----------



## DryLok (Dec 21, 2013)

620


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2013)

621


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2013)

615


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

Wait what.. it's supposed to be 621 and yours 620.. er.


----------



## Mao (Dec 21, 2013)

622 (confused so I'll just carry on xD)


----------



## DryLok (Dec 21, 2013)

No idea what happened there so...

623


----------



## Farobi (Dec 21, 2013)

622


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 21, 2013)

623


----------



## Farobi (Dec 21, 2013)

622.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

623


----------



## DryLok (Dec 21, 2013)

624


----------



## Farobi (Dec 21, 2013)

623


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

624


----------



## Farobi (Dec 21, 2013)

623


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

624 _.


----------



## Mao (Dec 21, 2013)

625


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

626 woo


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 21, 2013)

627


----------



## oath2order (Dec 22, 2013)

626


----------



## DryLok (Dec 22, 2013)

627


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

628


----------



## DryLok (Dec 22, 2013)

629


----------



## MelodyPond101 (Dec 22, 2013)

630


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

631


----------



## Byngo (Dec 22, 2013)

632


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

633


----------



## Byngo (Dec 22, 2013)

634


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 22, 2013)

635


----------



## Mao (Dec 22, 2013)

636


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 22, 2013)

637


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

638


----------



## Mao (Dec 22, 2013)

639


----------



## DryLok (Dec 22, 2013)

640


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

641


----------



## Omfa (Dec 22, 2013)

640


----------



## Psydye (Dec 22, 2013)

639


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Dec 22, 2013)

638


----------



## Byngo (Dec 22, 2013)

639


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 23, 2013)

640


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

641


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 23, 2013)

642


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

641


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 23, 2013)

642


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

641


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 23, 2013)

640


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 23, 2013)

641


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 23, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> 641



Ooh, a familiar face!
Don't even think about it.

640.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 23, 2013)

639


----------



## Byngo (Dec 23, 2013)

640


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 23, 2013)

641


----------



## Omfa (Dec 23, 2013)

640


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 23, 2013)

641


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2013)

640


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 24, 2013)

641


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 24, 2013)

640. Final answer.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

641


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 24, 2013)

642


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2013)

641


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 24, 2013)

642


----------



## Frozen (Dec 24, 2013)

643


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

644


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 24, 2013)

645


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 24, 2013)

646


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 24, 2013)

647


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

648


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 24, 2013)

647


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 24, 2013)

646


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 24, 2013)

647


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

648


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 24, 2013)

649


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

650


----------



## oath2order (Dec 25, 2013)

649


----------



## Farobi (Dec 25, 2013)

648


----------



## Psydye (Dec 25, 2013)

647


----------



## Farobi (Dec 25, 2013)

646


----------



## Byngo (Dec 25, 2013)

647


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 25, 2013)

648


----------



## Byngo (Dec 25, 2013)

649


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 25, 2013)

650


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 25, 2013)

651


----------



## Byngo (Dec 25, 2013)

652


----------



## AnimeK (Dec 25, 2013)

653


----------



## Byngo (Dec 26, 2013)

654


----------



## oath2order (Dec 26, 2013)

653


----------



## Volvagia (Dec 26, 2013)

654


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 26, 2013)

653


----------



## Levi (Dec 26, 2013)

654


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 26, 2013)

655


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 26, 2013)

654


----------



## Levi (Dec 26, 2013)

655


----------



## memmy (Dec 26, 2013)

654


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 26, 2013)

655


----------



## Byngo (Dec 26, 2013)

656


----------



## Levi (Dec 26, 2013)

657


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 26, 2013)

658


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 26, 2013)

659


----------



## Byngo (Dec 26, 2013)

660


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 27, 2013)

661


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2013)

660


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 27, 2013)

659


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 27, 2013)

660


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 27, 2013)

659


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

660


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 27, 2013)

661


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

662


----------



## reyy (Dec 27, 2013)

663


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 27, 2013)

664


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

665


----------



## Omfa (Dec 27, 2013)

Moar Y chromosomes pl0x.

664.


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 27, 2013)

665


----------



## BlooShroom (Dec 27, 2013)

666


----------



## Omfa (Dec 27, 2013)

665.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2013)

666

THE NUMBA OF THE BEAST


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

We have a traitor people!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

So, would it be 666 again? o:


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2013)

nobody has changed it


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

Okay, 667


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

666


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 28, 2013)

667


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 28, 2013)

668


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 28, 2013)

669


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

668


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 28, 2013)

667


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

668


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

667


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

Omfa said:


> 667



Thought you're female now? 668


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

I am both.
667


----------



## BlooShroom (Dec 28, 2013)

668


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 28, 2013)

669


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

670


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

669


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

Omfa said:


> I am both.
> 667



If you're both, prove it by upping the count. 

670


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

669.


----------



## BlooShroom (Dec 28, 2013)

670


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

670


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 28, 2013)

671


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

672


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

671


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 28, 2013)

672


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

673


----------



## Farobi (Dec 28, 2013)

672


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

Omfa said:


> 673



-GASP-

673


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

672


----------



## BlooShroom (Dec 28, 2013)

673


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

672


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 29, 2013)

673


----------



## BlooShroom (Dec 29, 2013)

674


----------



## Byngo (Dec 29, 2013)

675


----------



## BlooShroom (Dec 29, 2013)

676


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

677


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

676


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 29, 2013)

677


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

676..


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

677.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

676.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

677


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

676 .-.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

675


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

674 ha


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

673


----------



## Byngo (Dec 29, 2013)

674


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

673.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

672


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

671


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

670


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

669


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

668


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

667


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

666 O_O


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

667.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

666


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

667


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

666.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

667.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

666


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

667..


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

666 -.-


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

667


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

666


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

667.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

666 >.<


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

666...?


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

665


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

664?


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

No. 665


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

664


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

663


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

662


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

Can you imagine how low we would have been at, if I would have cooperated?
661


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

660 -.-


----------



## Kitty2201 (Dec 29, 2013)

*661*


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

660


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

659


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

658. Are you ready to double team this thread, Alex?


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

657
I need sleep... Maybe tomorrow lol


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

656
Yeah, I was gonna betray you anyway. xD


----------



## Frozen (Dec 29, 2013)

657


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

656


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

655


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

654


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)

653


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

652


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)

651


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

650


----------



## Byngo (Dec 29, 2013)

651


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

652


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)

Omfa said:


> 652


You mean 650? XD

649


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

No. 652


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)

Omfa said:


> No. 652


Even though you were posting downwards before?


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes. 

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

651 he's a troll


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

I have chosen to pick the sides of both genders.

652.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

651 makes me wonder...


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

652.

Yeah, it's something to think about.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

651


----------



## Byngo (Dec 29, 2013)

652


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

651


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

649


----------



## Byngo (Dec 29, 2013)

651


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

650.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

649


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

648


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

647


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

646


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

645


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)

*sigh*

644


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

643


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

642


----------



## janedoe (Dec 29, 2013)

643


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

642


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

641


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

640


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

639


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

638


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

637


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 29, 2013)

638


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

637


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 29, 2013)

638.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

637.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 29, 2013)

638


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

639


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)

636


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

639


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)

634


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

639


----------



## BlooShroom (Dec 29, 2013)

640


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

641


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)

Eh, I give up...

640


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

I knew you would.

639


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)

638


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

637


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 29, 2013)

638


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)

637


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

638


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)

635

Nah, don't think I will.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

638.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)

633


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

6 3 8


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2013)

_631_

Mwahaha!


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

630


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

637


----------



## BlooShroom (Dec 29, 2013)

638


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

639


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

638


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

637


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

636


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

637


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

here we go... 636


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

637.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

636


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

635


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 29, 2013)

636


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 29, 2013)

635


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 29, 2013)

636


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

637


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

636


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2013)

637


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

638


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

637


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2013)

638


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

637


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2013)

638 is tha numba


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

639!


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

638...


----------



## Beary (Dec 30, 2013)

639

Wait.
Oath is a girl?
MY ENTIRE LIFE HAS BEEN A LIE D:


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

638 lol


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

639


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2013)

640


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

641


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2013)

640 scum


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

641 mafioso


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2013)

640

YOU ARE THE MAFIA NOT ME


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

641

I DIED ALREADY


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2013)

640

you need jesus


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

641

I'm immortal


----------



## BlooShroom (Dec 30, 2013)

642


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 30, 2013)

643


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

644


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 30, 2013)

643 WHATS GOING ON


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

644!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

645


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

644


----------



## Levi (Dec 30, 2013)

645


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

644.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

645


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

644...


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

645.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

646


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

645


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

646


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

647


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

648


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

647


----------



## cIementine (Dec 30, 2013)

648


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

649


----------



## cIementine (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

651.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650..


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

651 XD


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

651!


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650?


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

651!?


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650.....


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

651...


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

651..


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650..


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

651.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

651 c:


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651 here we go


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

6 5 2


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650?


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

654


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

653.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

651.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651..


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

653..


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

6
5
2


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651...?


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

653

- - - Post Merge - - -

652, sorry


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651 so confused


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

652 I'm confused too.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

652

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean 653 .-.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

omfa confusing evverything O_O


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

652- it's no one's fault- we're all posting at the same time!


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

651
It's hilarious


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650.......


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

652. . .

- - - Post Merge - - -

*651


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

6
5
2

.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

653

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean 652.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651...?


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

653.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

653...


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

652!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

652 Omfa are you a boy or a girl?

- - - Post Merge - - -

correction- 651.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

651. That's a part of the mystery, isn't it?


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650 frustrating mystery...


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

haha ...I suppose it is

652

- - - Post Merge - - -

correction- 651


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

653.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

um... 653?


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651!

- - - Post Merge - - -

652 ugh


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

652?


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

654

- - - Post Merge - - -

*653


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652. lel go count.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651...


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

653.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

652!?


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

6
5
3


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

654~


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

6

5

3


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

654


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651 yes


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651?


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

6
5
2


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

6 5 1


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

6.5.2.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

652....

- - - Post Merge - - -

651?!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

652!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652. lel count again.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652..


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

i just don't know anymore with you

- - - Post Merge - - -

651.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

You need to backtrack and recount.
652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651......


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

653?

- - - Post Merge - - -

652... sorry


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

654


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652. We have gone nowhere in an hour.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651 i wonder why...


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652. "Omfa the Maestro".


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651 don't understand


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652. Much like Pirlo, I am directing the game.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651 you are messing it up


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652. I prefer the term "keeping it balanced"


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651 keeping it balanced would be going to 500 and keeping it there


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652
Nah, I'll be nice to the women and give them an advantage.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651 so you are a man -.-


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652. I have multiple posts saying so, but I could have easily lied about that.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651 yeah, but more evidence says that you are male


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

You have no complete proof that I'm male.
652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

651 don't need to


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652. Because there's no need to know of my gender.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 30, 2013)

650. Now stop it Omfa.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652. lel


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652. Recount lol.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650 nah


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652. Yah.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650 mhm


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650k


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

6
5
2


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650.!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652. lel


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650 nope


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652. yep


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650 lol


----------



## Omfa (Dec 30, 2013)

652.


----------



## BlooShroom (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## Hot (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## Hot (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

650


----------



## Hot (Dec 30, 2013)

651


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

652


----------



## Hot (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

654


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 30, 2013)

653


----------



## Hot (Dec 30, 2013)

654


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

655


----------



## Hot (Dec 30, 2013)

656


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 30, 2013)

657


----------



## Hot (Dec 30, 2013)

658


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

659


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

660


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

661


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 31, 2013)

660


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

661'


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

662


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2013)

663


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

664


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 31, 2013)

663


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2013)

664


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

665


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 31, 2013)

664


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

665


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

666


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 31, 2013)

665


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

666

hehehe


----------



## Cress (Dec 31, 2013)

665. I haven't played this in months and there's only a difference of about 100.


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 31, 2013)

666


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

*Bang. Bang*

665...


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

666


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

667


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

668


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

669


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

670


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

671


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

I go away for an hour, and what do I come back to?

670


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

669


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

670


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

669.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

668


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

667.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

668


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

667.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

668


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

669


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

Edit: Whoops. Wrong number.

*668*

Pwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz let us win...
Pwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz?


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok, 667


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

666.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

665


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

666


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

665.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

666.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

665


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

666


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

665


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

666.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

665


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

666


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

667


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

668


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

667.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

668


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

667.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

668


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

667


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

668.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

Six-hundred sixty seven.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

668. .


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

*sigh*

667

We're getting nowhere. Truce?
I won't post if you won't post?


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

For a responding post: Truce. Until another person posts, of course.
668


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

669


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

670


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, that saved a few minutes for reading up on Autoimmune diseases...

669


----------



## JoshuaHisbert (Dec 31, 2013)

668


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

667


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

668.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

667


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

668. 
Seven and a half pages. I'm done for now.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

667.


----------



## Axeler137 (Dec 31, 2013)

666


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 31, 2013)

667


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

668


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 31, 2013)

669


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

670


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

nnooOOOOO

669


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

670


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

Okay. 671


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

672


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

673


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

674


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

673

Harry...

Houdini is interesting.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

674!


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

673!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

674


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

673.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

674


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

673.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

674


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

673.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

672


----------



## Byngo (Dec 31, 2013)

673


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

672


----------



## AnimeK (Dec 31, 2013)

673! >;D


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

672.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

671


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

670


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

671


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

670.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

669


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

668


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

667


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

668


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

669


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

668


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

667


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

666

I'm confuzzled...


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

667


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

666.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

665


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

664


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

663


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

662


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

661


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

660


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

659


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

658


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

657


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

656


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

655


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

654


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

652

I might have to leave soon...


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653. I'm guarding the magic number "652" again.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

652?


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

Nah, you're right. I need to do this for the male gender.
651


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

650


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

651


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

650


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

651.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

650.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

649

Goodbye, good luck!


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

650


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

649. I give in. No partner, no fun.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

650.
Alright then.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

651. lel


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't even. .152?


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654. .


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

655


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

656.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

655.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

654!

Really?!

No excuse to change your gender!


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

655


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

654. I need no excuse. I'm Omfa!


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

654


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

653.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654. .?


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

653.

omfa: transgender miracle.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

652. Omfa the mysterious anon.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

653


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

652


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

653.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

652


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

652. lel


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

651

Goodbye for real now...

Stay loyal to your genders!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

652. Bye!


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

653. .


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

652


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

.653


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

652. lelel


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

653,


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

6
5
2


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

,653


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

653;


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

652. I give up, Cold. You win!


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

653. .
_Yeah, sure._


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

652. No, really! I promise!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

653


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653. Why won't you believe me!?


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654. 
"Rule 67: Never trust an Omfa"


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653. Rule 69: Colds hurt Omfa's feelings.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654.
"Rule 1: Cold must hurt everyone's feelings at least *once*"


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653.
Rule 2: Omfa will hunt down colds and eat them.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654.
"Rule 654: Cold will not be swallowed and lose to an Omfa"


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653.
Rule 653: Omfa doesn't follow rules.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654.
"Rule 654.2: All Omfas must be ignored"


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653
Rule 652: Then why aren't you ignoring him? Hypocrite! (Yes we're calling you a hypocrite, reader.)


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654.
"Rule 565: I just write the rules, man."


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653.

Rule 42: Omfa is the Omega of all Gods. He will end us all.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654.
"Rule 43: Who's Omfa?"


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653.
Rule 44: The Omega God.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654.
"Rule 45: What's an Omega?"


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653.
Rule 46: The last letter in the greek alphabet. He is thereby the last God. The God that will destroy everything.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654.
"FAQ; Question 3: When will this 'Omfa' destroy everything?"


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653.
Rule 999: When he get's bored.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654.
"FAQ; Question 4: Is he bored yet?"


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653.
Soon.


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

654.
I'm done for now.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 31, 2013)

653. ggwp


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2013)

654


----------



## Byngo (Jan 1, 2014)

655

The first post on the Boys VS Girls in 2014 made the count go up. I think that says something.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 1, 2014)

656


----------



## Omfa (Jan 1, 2014)

655


----------



## Hot (Jan 1, 2014)

656


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 1, 2014)

655.

I'mmmmmm baaaaaaccccckkkkkk!

Happy New Year's, y'all!


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 1, 2014)

654


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 1, 2014)

653.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2014)

654


----------



## Omfa (Jan 1, 2014)

655


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 1, 2014)

654


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Jan 1, 2014)

*sigh* 655


----------



## Levi (Jan 1, 2014)

656


----------



## id6016 (Jan 1, 2014)

655


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 1, 2014)

6
5
4


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 1, 2014)

653


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 1, 2014)

652


----------



## whyamiffab (Jan 1, 2014)

484


----------



## Noah2000 (Jan 1, 2014)

651


----------



## Omfa (Jan 1, 2014)

650


----------



## Hot (Jan 1, 2014)

651
484?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 1, 2014)

652


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 1, 2014)

651.

*Grabs random automatic gun out of back pocket*
*shoots rapidly*
*laughs maniacally*
"Keep the change, ya filthy animal!"


----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2014)

652.


----------



## Hot (Jan 1, 2014)

653


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 1, 2014)

The magical number!

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 1, 2014)

651


----------



## Omfa (Jan 1, 2014)

652


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 1, 2014)

651 you again...


----------



## Omfa (Jan 1, 2014)

652. #lessthanthree


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 1, 2014)

651 -.-


----------



## Omfa (Jan 1, 2014)

652>42
42=Life
652>Life


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 2, 2014)

651


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

652>42
42=Life
652>Life


----------



## Hot (Jan 2, 2014)

653


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

652>42
42=Life
652>Life


----------



## Hot (Jan 2, 2014)

653


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

652>42
42=Life
652>Life


----------



## Hot (Jan 2, 2014)

653


----------



## Amyy (Jan 2, 2014)

654


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

653


----------



## Amyy (Jan 2, 2014)

omfa plz

654


----------



## Hot (Jan 2, 2014)

655


----------



## Amyy (Jan 2, 2014)

656


----------



## Hot (Jan 2, 2014)

657


----------



## Amyy (Jan 2, 2014)

658


----------



## Hot (Jan 2, 2014)

659


----------



## Amyy (Jan 2, 2014)

660


----------



## Hot (Jan 2, 2014)

671


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

I saw what you did there!
660!


----------



## Amyy (Jan 2, 2014)

i lol'd

okay

661


----------



## Hot (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, I apparently can't read. 
662


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

663


----------



## Hot (Jan 2, 2014)

664


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

665


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

666 YES I NAILED IT LOL


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 2, 2014)

*Shoots Omfa with a shotgun*

665


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

666


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 2, 2014)

665


----------



## Hot (Jan 2, 2014)

666


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 2, 2014)

665


----------



## Hot (Jan 2, 2014)

666


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

665


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 2, 2014)

666


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 2, 2014)

667


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 2, 2014)

668


----------



## Omfa (Jan 2, 2014)

667


----------



## Hot (Jan 2, 2014)

668


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 3, 2014)

669


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

670


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 3, 2014)

669


----------



## oath2order (Jan 3, 2014)

668


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

669


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 3, 2014)

670


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 3, 2014)

671


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

672


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 3, 2014)

673


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 3, 2014)

671


----------



## Hot (Jan 3, 2014)

673. .


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

674


----------



## Hot (Jan 3, 2014)

675


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

676


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 3, 2014)

677


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

678


----------



## Hot (Jan 3, 2014)

679


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 3, 2014)

680


----------



## Hot (Jan 3, 2014)

681


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

682


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 3, 2014)

683


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

684


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 3, 2014)

683


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 3, 2014)

682


----------



## Hot (Jan 3, 2014)

683


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 3, 2014)

l6
o8
l2


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

683


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 3, 2014)

682


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 3, 2014)

681


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2014)

682


----------



## BlooShroom (Jan 4, 2014)

683


----------



## Hot (Jan 4, 2014)

684


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2014)

685


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

686


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2014)

687


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

688


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 4, 2014)

687


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2014)

688


----------



## Cariad (Jan 4, 2014)

689


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 4, 2014)

690


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2014)

691


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

692


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2014)

693


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2014)

694


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

695


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 4, 2014)

696


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2014)

697


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 4, 2014)

698!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2014)

699


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2014)

700! c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

701 woot


----------



## Noah2000 (Jan 4, 2014)

700


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 4, 2014)

701


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

702


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 4, 2014)

700


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 4, 2014)

700


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2014)

701


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2014)

702


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 5, 2014)

701


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 5, 2014)

700


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 5, 2014)

701


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 5, 2014)

702


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 5, 2014)

Muhahaha.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 5, 2014)

The girl rule?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 5, 2014)

what? are we counting?

703...


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't know about the other persons associating themselves with the male gender, but...



702, just in case.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 5, 2014)

703


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2014)

704


----------



## Noah2000 (Jan 5, 2014)

703


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2014)

704...


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 5, 2014)

705


----------



## Byngo (Jan 5, 2014)

706


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 5, 2014)

707


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 5, 2014)

706


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 5, 2014)

705


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2014)

706


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

707!!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

706!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2014)

707!!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

706!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2014)

707!!!!!!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

706!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

707


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

*Growls*
"Raaaawr..."

706


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

707


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

706


----------



## Byngo (Jan 6, 2014)

707


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

706


----------



## Byngo (Jan 6, 2014)

707


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

706...


----------



## Byngo (Jan 6, 2014)

707


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2014)

708


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

707
(_ _,)/~~


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 6, 2014)

706


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

705


----------



## LunaRover (Jan 6, 2014)

706


----------



## oath2order (Jan 7, 2014)

707


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

708


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

707


----------



## oath2order (Jan 7, 2014)

706


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

705


----------



## oath2order (Jan 7, 2014)

704


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

703


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

704. Trolling you is fun, Ty.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

703, xD I'm sure it is


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

704.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

703 
OMIGOSH this is gonna go forever xD


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

704


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

703


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

704. Go die.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

703 U KNOW WHAT?! Maybe I WILL!


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

704 
Fun.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

703


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

704


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm.....I'm just gonna....GONNA GIVE UP

703


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

704, friend.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

GOODBYE DEAR MARY, I will always HATE you!jk!! 
703


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

704....


----------



## oath2order (Jan 7, 2014)

703


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

7.0.4.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

703 A COMRADE


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

704


----------



## Hot (Jan 7, 2014)

. . .705


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

706


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

Cold said:


> . . .705



WHY U DO DIS?!
705


----------



## Hot (Jan 7, 2014)

706


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

706
Cuz I can.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*7


----------



## a potato (Jan 7, 2014)

706
>
Lol


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

F*** you.
707.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

706


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

707


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

706


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

707. Tired.


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 7, 2014)

708


----------



## a potato (Jan 7, 2014)

*holds in want to increase the number even though I still might to help Mary*


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

709


----------



## oath2order (Jan 7, 2014)

707


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

Eridan Ampora said:


> *holds in want to increase the number even though I still might to help Mary*



Gender-benders whee!

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> 707



Math?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 7, 2014)

You post-ninja'd me


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 7, 2014)

706?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

705


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 7, 2014)

704


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

703


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 7, 2014)

702


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

701


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 7, 2014)

700 progress!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

699!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 7, 2014)

700


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

699


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 7, 2014)

698


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

697


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 7, 2014)

696


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

695


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 7, 2014)

694


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

693


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 7, 2014)

694


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

693


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

694


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

693
I DIDNT WANNA BE AGAINST YOU! x3


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 7, 2014)

692


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

691


----------



## sleepytea (Jan 7, 2014)

692


----------



## Seastar (Jan 7, 2014)

693


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 7, 2014)

692


----------



## Hot (Jan 8, 2014)

693


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

692


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 8, 2014)

691


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 8, 2014)

692


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

691


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

692


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 8, 2014)

691.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

692!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 8, 2014)

691!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

690!!!!!!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 8, 2014)

689!!!!!!!!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

688!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marierock13 (Jan 8, 2014)

689


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

688


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

689!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

688


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

689


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

688!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

689!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 8, 2014)

690!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

689!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

690!


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 8, 2014)

689...


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

688 (It was 689)


----------



## Byngo (Jan 8, 2014)

689


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2014)

690!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 9, 2014)

689!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

688


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 9, 2014)

687


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 9, 2014)

688


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

687


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2014)

686


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

685


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

686


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

685


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

686


----------



## Byngo (Jan 9, 2014)

687


----------



## Hot (Jan 9, 2014)

688


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

689


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

688


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

689!


----------



## Hot (Jan 9, 2014)

690


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 9, 2014)

689


----------



## Hot (Jan 9, 2014)

690


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

689


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 9, 2014)

688!!


----------



## Hot (Jan 9, 2014)

689


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 9, 2014)

690


----------



## Hot (Jan 9, 2014)

691


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 9, 2014)

692


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

693


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 9, 2014)

692!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

691


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

692


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2014)

691


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

692


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 9, 2014)

693


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

692


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 9, 2014)

691!&


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2014)

692


----------



## Hot (Jan 10, 2014)

693


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2014)

694


----------



## Byngo (Jan 10, 2014)

695


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2014)

696


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 10, 2014)

697


----------



## Axeler137 (Jan 11, 2014)

696


----------



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2014)

695


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 11, 2014)

696


----------



## oshawott (Jan 11, 2014)

697


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 11, 2014)

698


----------



## Roggyrichy (Jan 11, 2014)

697


----------



## Hot (Jan 11, 2014)

698


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 11, 2014)

697


----------



## oath2order (Jan 11, 2014)

696


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

697


----------



## Improv (Jan 11, 2014)

696


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

697


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 11, 2014)

696


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 11, 2014)

695


----------



## Hot (Jan 11, 2014)

696


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 11, 2014)

695


----------



## Hot (Jan 11, 2014)

696


----------



## Noah2000 (Jan 11, 2014)

695


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

696


----------



## Byngo (Jan 11, 2014)

697


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 11, 2014)

698


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 11, 2014)

*Cries*

Which side will give up?
I don't know about everyone else, but I give up...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 12, 2014)

699


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

698


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 12, 2014)

697


----------



## oath2order (Jan 12, 2014)

696


----------



## Frozen (Jan 12, 2014)

697


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 12, 2014)

So close to 700.

698.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 12, 2014)

699


----------



## goey0614 (Jan 12, 2014)

700


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 13, 2014)

701


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

700


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 13, 2014)

699


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 13, 2014)

698


----------



## Seastar (Jan 13, 2014)

699


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 13, 2014)

700


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 13, 2014)

701


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 13, 2014)

702


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 13, 2014)

703


----------



## Souji (Jan 13, 2014)

702


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 13, 2014)

701


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 13, 2014)

702


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 13, 2014)

703


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

704


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2014)

703


----------



## Byngo (Jan 14, 2014)

704


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 14, 2014)

705


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

706


----------



## Byngo (Jan 14, 2014)

707


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

708


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 14, 2014)

707


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 14, 2014)

708


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

709


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 14, 2014)

708


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

709


----------



## MrMend (Jan 14, 2014)

710


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

711


----------



## canadasquare (Jan 14, 2014)

712


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

713


----------



## oshawott (Jan 14, 2014)

714


----------



## Seastar (Jan 14, 2014)

715


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

716


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

717


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

718


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

719


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

720


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

721


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

722


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

723


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

724


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

725


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

726


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

727


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

728


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

729


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 15, 2014)

730


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

731


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2014)

730


----------



## Omfa (Jan 15, 2014)

729


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2014)

728


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 15, 2014)

727


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2014)

728


----------



## Sad Professor (Jan 15, 2014)

727


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

728


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 15, 2014)

729


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

730


----------



## Omfa (Jan 15, 2014)

729


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

730  .


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 15, 2014)

731


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

732


----------



## oath2order (Jan 16, 2014)

731


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 16, 2014)

732


----------



## Byngo (Jan 16, 2014)

733


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 16, 2014)

734


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 16, 2014)

733


----------



## Byngo (Jan 16, 2014)

734


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 16, 2014)

735


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 16, 2014)

734


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 16, 2014)

735,,


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 16, 2014)

736


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2014)

735


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2014)

736


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 17, 2014)

737


----------



## Seastar (Jan 17, 2014)

738


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 18, 2014)

739


----------



## Geebusjas (Jan 19, 2014)

740


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2014)

741


----------



## Byngo (Jan 19, 2014)

742


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2014)

743


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 19, 2014)

744


----------



## Rosalina (Jan 19, 2014)

745


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2014)

746


----------



## Byngo (Jan 19, 2014)

747


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2014)

748


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Jan 19, 2014)

749


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2014)

750


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

751


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2014)

750


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

751


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 21, 2014)

752


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

753


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 21, 2014)

754


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 21, 2014)

Gentlemen, I am disappoint. 

753


----------



## chocobeann (Jan 21, 2014)

754


----------



## oath2order (Jan 22, 2014)

755


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 22, 2014)

oath2order said:


> 755



Youre killin me, Smalls. 754


----------



## oath2order (Jan 22, 2014)

755


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 22, 2014)

756


----------



## Cudon (Jan 22, 2014)

757


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

758


----------



## oath2order (Jan 22, 2014)

757


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2014)

758


----------



## skweegee (Jan 23, 2014)

757


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

758


----------



## skweegee (Jan 23, 2014)

757


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

758


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 23, 2014)

759


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 23, 2014)

760


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

761


----------



## skweegee (Jan 23, 2014)

760


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

761


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 23, 2014)

762


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 23, 2014)

Why... are you doing this? Why? Isn't the universe big enough, for both of us? What is wrong with you people? We could work together. Why be enemies? Because we're different? Is that why? Think of the things that we could do. Think how strooong we could be. Boys.... and girls....There is NOTHING that we could not accomplish! Think about it. Think...about it. Why destruction? Hate? We could have it all.... Or we can *smash* it all. Why cant we work out our differences? Why cant we work things out? Little people.... Why cant we all, just.... get along.  761


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

762... Oh my...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 23, 2014)

763 ok


----------



## skweegee (Jan 23, 2014)

762


----------



## Solar (Jan 23, 2014)

761


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 23, 2014)

760


----------



## skweegee (Jan 23, 2014)

759


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 23, 2014)

758


----------



## Solar (Jan 23, 2014)

758


----------



## skweegee (Jan 23, 2014)

757


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 23, 2014)

756


----------



## skweegee (Jan 23, 2014)

755


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 23, 2014)

754


----------



## skweegee (Jan 24, 2014)

753


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 24, 2014)

752


----------



## skweegee (Jan 24, 2014)

751


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 24, 2014)

750


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2014)

749


----------



## Cou (Jan 24, 2014)

749 i think i'm doin this rigt

I can't count for $@#%!!!!

800!!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2014)

748


wtf


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 24, 2014)

Rally, men! 747


----------



## Cou (Jan 24, 2014)

Wait what thanks man

759???


----------



## skweegee (Jan 24, 2014)

Uhh... 746?


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 24, 2014)

745


----------



## skweegee (Jan 24, 2014)

744


----------



## Seastar (Jan 24, 2014)

745


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 24, 2014)

746


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2014)

745


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 24, 2014)

746


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 24, 2014)

747


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2014)

746


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 25, 2014)

747


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 25, 2014)

748


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

749


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2014)

748


----------



## Byngo (Jan 26, 2014)

749


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2014)

748


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

749


----------



## Cou (Jan 26, 2014)

750!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

751!!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2014)

750


----------



## Cou (Jan 26, 2014)

751 let's do this lynny!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

752!! Yeeaa


----------



## Cou (Jan 26, 2014)

753!!


----------



## toastia (Jan 26, 2014)

754


----------



## Cou (Jan 26, 2014)

755!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

756!


----------



## Cou (Jan 26, 2014)

757!!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

758!!


----------



## Cou (Jan 26, 2014)

759!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

760!!


----------



## Cou (Jan 26, 2014)

761!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

762!!


----------



## Cou (Jan 26, 2014)

763


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

764


----------



## Cou (Jan 26, 2014)

765


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

766


----------



## toastia (Jan 26, 2014)

767


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

768


----------



## toastia (Jan 26, 2014)

769


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

770


----------



## Seastar (Jan 26, 2014)

771


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 26, 2014)

772


----------



## Hot (Jan 26, 2014)

773


----------



## oath2order (Jan 27, 2014)

772


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 27, 2014)

773


----------



## skweegee (Jan 27, 2014)

772


----------



## Seastar (Jan 27, 2014)

773


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 27, 2014)

774


----------



## Seastar (Jan 27, 2014)

775


----------



## skweegee (Jan 28, 2014)

774


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2014)

773


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

774


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 28, 2014)

775


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

776


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 28, 2014)

777


----------



## Wanderlust (Jan 28, 2014)

778


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

779


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 28, 2014)

780


----------



## toastia (Jan 28, 2014)

781


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

782
We have a lot of girls here...


----------



## skweegee (Jan 28, 2014)

781


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

782


----------



## skweegee (Jan 28, 2014)

781


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

782


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 28, 2014)

783


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

784


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 28, 2014)

785


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

786


----------



## skweegee (Jan 29, 2014)

785


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2014)

786


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

787


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2014)

788


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

789


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2014)

790


----------



## skweegee (Jan 30, 2014)

789


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 30, 2014)

788


----------



## skweegee (Jan 30, 2014)

787


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 30, 2014)

788


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

789


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 30, 2014)

788


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

789...


----------



## toastia (Jan 30, 2014)

790


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

791


----------



## acnlcutie (Jan 30, 2014)

792


----------



## toastia (Jan 30, 2014)

793


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

794


----------



## toastia (Jan 30, 2014)

795


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

796


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 30, 2014)

797


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

798


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 30, 2014)

799....


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

800!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 30, 2014)

801~


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

802


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 30, 2014)

803


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

804


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

805


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

806


----------



## KermitTea (Jan 31, 2014)

807


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

808


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2014)

809


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 1, 2014)

808


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2014)

809


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 1, 2014)

810


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2014)

811


----------



## Frozen (Feb 1, 2014)

812


----------



## FlaretheBlaire (Feb 2, 2014)

813~


----------



## Seastar (Feb 2, 2014)

814


----------



## Lithia (Feb 2, 2014)

815


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 2, 2014)

816


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 2, 2014)

817


----------



## skweegee (Feb 2, 2014)

816


----------



## Beary (Feb 2, 2014)

*817*


----------



## Jawile (Feb 2, 2014)

816


----------



## Beary (Feb 2, 2014)

*817*


----------



## Jawile (Feb 2, 2014)

No! 816.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 2, 2014)

817


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 2, 2014)

818


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 2, 2014)

819


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 2, 2014)

820


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2014)

821


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 3, 2014)

822


----------



## skweegee (Feb 3, 2014)

821


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 3, 2014)

820


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2014)

819


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

820


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2014)

821


----------



## Seastar (Feb 3, 2014)

822


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 3, 2014)

823


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

824


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2014)

825


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

826

Girl Power!


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2014)

827!


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

828

girls rule


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

829


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

830


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

831


----------



## Sloom (Feb 4, 2014)

832


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

833


----------



## Sloom (Feb 4, 2014)

834


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

835


----------



## Sloom (Feb 4, 2014)

836


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

837


----------



## BlooShroom (Feb 4, 2014)

838


----------



## Sloom (Feb 4, 2014)

839


----------



## sej (Feb 4, 2014)

840


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

841


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

842


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 4, 2014)

843


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

844


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 5, 2014)

845


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2014)

846


----------



## skweegee (Feb 6, 2014)

845


----------



## Seastar (Feb 6, 2014)

846


----------



## Miley (Feb 6, 2014)

845


----------



## Seastar (Feb 6, 2014)

846...


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 6, 2014)

847 <3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 6, 2014)

846 LOOK WHOZ HERE Lol Jellie


----------



## Seastar (Feb 6, 2014)

847


----------



## Miley (Feb 6, 2014)

846


----------



## skweegee (Feb 6, 2014)

845


----------



## Seastar (Feb 7, 2014)

846


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 7, 2014)

845.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 7, 2014)

846


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 7, 2014)

845


----------



## oath2order (Feb 7, 2014)

844


----------



## skweegee (Feb 7, 2014)

843


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 7, 2014)

844


----------



## skweegee (Feb 7, 2014)

843


----------



## toastia (Feb 7, 2014)

845


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2014)

846


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 7, 2014)

847


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2014)

848


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 7, 2014)

849


----------



## subzero000 (Feb 7, 2014)

850


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 7, 2014)

851


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2014)

852


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

853


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 8, 2014)

854


----------



## sej (Feb 8, 2014)

855


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 8, 2014)

856


----------



## toastia (Feb 8, 2014)

857


----------



## CookieAvalityMon (Feb 9, 2014)

858
Im a guy


----------



## Farobi (Feb 9, 2014)

CookieAvalityMon said:


> 858
> Im a guy



if ur a guy why are you counting up?
857


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 9, 2014)

858!


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2014)

857


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 9, 2014)

858


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 9, 2014)

859


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 9, 2014)

860


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 9, 2014)

861


----------



## Seastar (Feb 10, 2014)

862


----------



## Anjellie (Feb 10, 2014)

863 :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 10, 2014)

864


----------



## Flop (Feb 10, 2014)

863 XD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2014)

864


----------



## PockiPops (Feb 11, 2014)

865


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2014)

866


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2014)

Heeeey 867


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2014)

868


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 11, 2014)

869


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2014)

870


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 11, 2014)

869
wow this thing is still going


----------



## Flop (Feb 11, 2014)

I think all of the guys are too busy *cough*ing off. Guys suck at this game. XD


----------



## Mary (Feb 11, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I think all of the guys are too busy *cough*ing off. Guys suck at this game. XD



We know Jubs and Thunder are.
Ermagerd, rooster returned!
870


----------



## Byngo (Feb 11, 2014)

871


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr (Feb 12, 2014)

870


----------



## Byngo (Feb 12, 2014)

871


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

872


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2014)

873


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

874


----------



## Byngo (Feb 12, 2014)

875


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

876


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2014)

877


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

878


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2014)

879


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

880


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2014)

881


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2014)

882


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2014)

883


----------



## Sloom (Feb 12, 2014)

884


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2014)

885


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2014)

884


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

883


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

884


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

883.


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

8 8 4 ! ! !


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

883


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

*8 8 4 ! ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

NO 883!!!!


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

*8 8 4 ! ! ! ! ! ! !* d a m n i t


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

I SAID 883


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

WELL I SAY 884!!!!!!  shh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

8 8 3


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

shut up it's 8 8 4!!!


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

nope 883


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

you suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 884!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

8








8







3


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

you're confused.

884.


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

man its getting late lol but i still say 883


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

884 i know i wanna sleep so can you go first


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

883.


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

884... go away


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

883 ><(((*>


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

884 wth is that even supposed to be -_-


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

883 a fish    ><(((*>


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

884.... i dont even know what to say... except it looks ******** LOL......

((̲̅ ̲̅(̲̅C̲̅r̲̅a̲̅y̲̅o̲̅l̲̲̅̅a̲̅( ̲̅̅((>


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

883 why wont any one break the pattern :/


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

884 omg where the ladies at


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

883


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

884 u suck i have to sleep LOL bye


----------



## Farobi (Feb 13, 2014)

883


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 13, 2014)

884


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

885 : D


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

884 XD


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

885!


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

884


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

885!

Man, this round has lasted forever


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

886!!!!!! YAY


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

887!!


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

886


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

887 omg!! D:


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Cou.


886.  XD


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

887


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

886


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

887

:|


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

886 XD


----------



## courtky (Feb 13, 2014)

887


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

886.  XD


----------



## courtky (Feb 13, 2014)

GO AWAY.

887!


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

EIGHT HUNDRED EIGHTY-SIX AHAHA


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

887


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

886


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

887 !


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

886 c:


----------



## courtky (Feb 13, 2014)

888 

sdfKSDFDKSDFK NO.

887! ~


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

888


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

887*  XD


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

888


----------



## courtky (Feb 13, 2014)

889


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

888. XD


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

888!!


----------



## courtky (Feb 13, 2014)

890


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

Screw it,  guys suck. XD


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

891


----------



## courtky (Feb 13, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Screw it,  guys suck. XD



Who run the world?? 

892


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

893


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

Like me seriously. It pisses me off that no one else even tries. XD


----------



## courtky (Feb 13, 2014)

Cause boys are lame, duhhh.

894


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

895


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

*gets sex change*

896


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

lololol
897? :3


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

896


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

897!


----------



## courtky (Feb 13, 2014)

898


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

899


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

898


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

Omg XD


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

899:3


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

897 because i think Flopolopagous 4 got to count


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

o:

898


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

899


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

900


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

901


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

902


----------



## locker (Feb 13, 2014)

901


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

902!


----------



## Cou (Feb 13, 2014)

Sucks to be boy rn

903


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

904


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

905

yea


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

906


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

907


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

908


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

909


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

910


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

911


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

912


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

913


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

914!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

915


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

915


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

917


----------



## Jawile (Feb 13, 2014)

916


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

917


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

918


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr (Feb 13, 2014)

917


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

918

i see u males


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

I find it impossible that males won the first two rounds. XD


----------



## Mary (Feb 13, 2014)

919
Ya at least gotta try, dude.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

920


----------



## Flop (Feb 13, 2014)

You should have seen the last 5 pages. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

921


----------



## seanrc (Feb 13, 2014)

920


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

921


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 13, 2014)

922


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

923


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 13, 2014)

924


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

925


----------



## Mao (Feb 13, 2014)

wow just noticed how close we are 926


----------



## Byngo (Feb 13, 2014)

927


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 14, 2014)

928


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2014)

929


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

930


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 14, 2014)

gender equality is the best though


----------



## Cou (Feb 14, 2014)

932???


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

933


----------



## Cou (Feb 14, 2014)

934


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

935


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2014)

936


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

937


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2014)

938


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

939


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2014)

940


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

941


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 14, 2014)

942


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

943


----------



## Mao (Feb 14, 2014)

944!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

945


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

946


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

947


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 14, 2014)

946


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

947


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

948


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

949


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 14, 2014)

Goooo Girls!

Goooo Girls!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

Is it 950 or 951 now?


----------



## A Legend (Feb 14, 2014)

950 girls rule!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

951!


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

952!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

953!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

954


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

955


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

956


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

957

After we win I'm going to stalk a mod to update the thread c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 14, 2014)

Is it really winning if you have no competition?  XD


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Is it really winning if you have no competition?  XD



There used to be competition... D:

But I guess they all died out? 

958?


----------



## effluo (Feb 14, 2014)

959


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 14, 2014)

I raised a white flag.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

960


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

961


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

962


----------



## effluo (Feb 14, 2014)

963


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

964


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

965


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

966


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

967


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

968


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

969


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

970


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

971


----------



## effluo (Feb 14, 2014)

972


----------



## gemi (Feb 14, 2014)

973


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2014)

973


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

975


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

976


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

977


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

978


----------



## effluo (Feb 14, 2014)

979


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

980!!!!


----------



## effluo (Feb 14, 2014)

981


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

982!


----------



## effluo (Feb 14, 2014)

983!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

984! Woohoo!


----------



## effluo (Feb 14, 2014)

985


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

986


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

987


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

988


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

989


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

990!!!


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

991 <3


----------



## effluo (Feb 14, 2014)

992


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

993!!


----------



## effluo (Feb 14, 2014)

994


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

995! Almost there!


----------



## effluo (Feb 14, 2014)

996


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

997 (-^.^-)


----------



## effluo (Feb 14, 2014)

998


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

999... *is excited*


----------



## effluo (Feb 14, 2014)

*1000*

(^_______^)


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

Time to go nag a mod <3


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

We did it! Yay!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

YESSS
BWHAHHAHA


501? : D


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

502


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

503


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 14, 2014)

504


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 14, 2014)

505


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

506


----------



## Thunder (Feb 14, 2014)

Guys, I am disappoint.

505


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

506


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

507


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

508


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

509


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

My next mission is to reach 1k posts in this thread c:

oops 510


----------



## Hot (Feb 14, 2014)

511


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

512


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

513


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

514


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

515


----------



## Seastar (Feb 14, 2014)

516


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 15, 2014)

517


----------



## Cou (Feb 15, 2014)

518???


----------



## Hikari (Feb 15, 2014)

517.


----------



## kasane (Feb 15, 2014)

518


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2014)

519


----------



## kasane (Feb 15, 2014)

520


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2014)

521


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 15, 2014)

522


----------



## Seastar (Feb 15, 2014)

523


----------



## Byngo (Feb 15, 2014)

524


----------



## Seastar (Feb 15, 2014)

525


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 15, 2014)

526


----------



## Byngo (Feb 15, 2014)

527


----------



## Seastar (Feb 15, 2014)

528


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 15, 2014)

529


----------



## Byngo (Feb 15, 2014)

530!


----------



## effluo (Feb 15, 2014)

531


----------



## Byngo (Feb 15, 2014)

532


----------



## applepopple (Feb 15, 2014)

533


----------



## effluo (Feb 15, 2014)

534


----------



## A Legend (Feb 15, 2014)

535


----------



## Hot (Feb 15, 2014)

536


----------



## A Legend (Feb 15, 2014)

537


----------



## Hot (Feb 15, 2014)

538


----------



## Byngo (Feb 15, 2014)

539


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 15, 2014)

540


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2014)

541


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 16, 2014)

542


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

543


----------



## Hot (Feb 16, 2014)

544


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

545


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

546


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

547


----------



## Seastar (Feb 16, 2014)

548


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

549


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 16, 2014)

550


----------



## Dolby (Feb 16, 2014)

549


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2014)

550


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2014)

551


----------



## nekosync (Feb 16, 2014)

552


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2014)

553


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 16, 2014)

552.


----------



## f11 (Feb 16, 2014)

553


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 16, 2014)

552. TwT


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2014)

553


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 16, 2014)

552.
Is doing this against the rules?


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2014)

Doing what? 553


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 16, 2014)

552.
Volleying.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh, no 

If it continues for a couple pages, maybe, but a little but isn't bad :3

553 lol


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 16, 2014)

552.
Yeah, I suppose.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 16, 2014)

553 
I love your signature


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2014)

554


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

555


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

556 ~


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

557


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 17, 2014)

558


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

559


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

560


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

561


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

562


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

563


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

564


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 17, 2014)

565


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

566

lol sux 2 b a boy now lol


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

567


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

568


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

569


----------



## Seastar (Feb 17, 2014)

570


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

571


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

572


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

573


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

574


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

575!


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

576


----------



## effluo (Feb 17, 2014)

577


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

577


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

579

Woo this is my 1,000th post in this thread


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 17, 2014)

576


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

577<3


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

Because two people that put the count up posted at the same time, it should be 579.

;_;


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

580 then :3


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

581


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

582


----------



## effluo (Feb 17, 2014)

583


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

584 xD ninja


----------



## peniny (Feb 17, 2014)

585!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 17, 2014)

586


----------



## Annabat (Feb 17, 2014)

584


----------



## peniny (Feb 17, 2014)

585..AGAIN


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

586


----------



## peniny (Feb 17, 2014)

585


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

586


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 17, 2014)

587


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 17, 2014)

586


----------



## peniny (Feb 17, 2014)

585...again


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 17, 2014)

584


----------



## Sloom (Feb 18, 2014)

585... I wish I was there to say 1000 >:C


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 18, 2014)

584.


----------



## Sloom (Feb 18, 2014)

1000 Girls win


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 18, 2014)

584????


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 18, 2014)

585


----------



## Byngo (Feb 18, 2014)

586


----------



## effluo (Feb 18, 2014)

587


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 18, 2014)

588


----------



## effluo (Feb 18, 2014)

589


----------



## Byngo (Feb 18, 2014)

590


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 18, 2014)

591


----------



## effluo (Feb 18, 2014)

592


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 18, 2014)

593


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 18, 2014)

592. o-o


----------



## peniny (Feb 18, 2014)

593


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 18, 2014)

592.
Guize, haaaaalp.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2014)

591


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 18, 2014)

590!


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 18, 2014)

589


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 18, 2014)

590


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 18, 2014)

591


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 18, 2014)

590.


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 18, 2014)

591


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 18, 2014)

592


----------



## Byngo (Feb 18, 2014)

593


----------



## Hot (Feb 18, 2014)

592


----------



## Byngo (Feb 18, 2014)

593


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 18, 2014)

594


----------



## Hot (Feb 18, 2014)

593


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2014)

592


----------



## Jawile (Feb 18, 2014)

591


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 18, 2014)

592


----------



## Byngo (Feb 18, 2014)

593


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 18, 2014)

594


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 18, 2014)

595


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 18, 2014)

596


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 18, 2014)

595


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 18, 2014)

596


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 18, 2014)

595.


----------



## skweegee (Feb 19, 2014)

594


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 19, 2014)

595


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 19, 2014)

596


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

597


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

598


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

599


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

600


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

601


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 19, 2014)

602


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

603


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

604


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

605


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

606


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

607


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

608


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

609


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

610


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

609



Spoiler: Don't look



I'm a girl (Winkwink)


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 19, 2014)

610


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

611


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 19, 2014)

612


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

613


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 19, 2014)

614


----------



## Seastar (Feb 19, 2014)

615


----------



## peniny (Feb 19, 2014)

616


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 19, 2014)

617


----------



## Seastar (Feb 19, 2014)

618


----------



## Lithia (Feb 19, 2014)

619


----------



## Seastar (Feb 19, 2014)

620


----------



## captainofcool (Feb 19, 2014)

619.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 19, 2014)

620


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 19, 2014)

619


----------



## peniny (Feb 19, 2014)

620


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 19, 2014)

621


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

622


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 19, 2014)

623


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

624


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 19, 2014)

623


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 19, 2014)

624


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 19, 2014)

625


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

624


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2014)

625


----------



## peniny (Feb 20, 2014)

656


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2014)

657


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

656


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 20, 2014)

657


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

656.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

657


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

656...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

657


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

656


----------



## seanrc (Feb 20, 2014)

655


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

656


----------



## VillageDweller (Feb 20, 2014)

655


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

654


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

Six hundred and fifty-five


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 20, 2014)

656


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

657


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

658


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

659


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

658


----------



## emre3 (Feb 20, 2014)

657


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 20, 2014)

658


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

657


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 20, 2014)

658


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 20, 2014)

659


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 20, 2014)

660


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 20, 2014)

661


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2014)

662 Are the boys even trying?


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

661


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 20, 2014)

662


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

661.


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 20, 2014)

662


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2014)

663


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 20, 2014)

664


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

663


----------



## lea (Feb 20, 2014)

664


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

663


----------



## lea (Feb 20, 2014)

664


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

663


----------



## lea (Feb 20, 2014)

664


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 20, 2014)

665


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

664


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 20, 2014)

665


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

664


----------



## lea (Feb 20, 2014)

665


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

664


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2014)

665
I only see one boy trying today. It'll never work that way. There need to be at least two.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 20, 2014)

666
i guess boys give up,because of many girls and our sheer fabulousness!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 20, 2014)

667


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

666 O_O


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 20, 2014)

happy 1000 pages yay.
665


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2014)

666 <---- uh...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 20, 2014)

667 gogogo


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 20, 2014)

666 nonono


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 20, 2014)

667


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 20, 2014)

666 stop making me summon satan


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 20, 2014)

667 ahahhahahah


----------



## lea (Feb 20, 2014)

668

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hahahaha


----------



## Seastar (Feb 20, 2014)

669
That was funny


----------



## Yookey (Feb 20, 2014)

670


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

669


----------



## Jawile (Feb 20, 2014)

668


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

667


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 20, 2014)

668


----------



## Jawile (Feb 20, 2014)

667!


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

666


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 20, 2014)

667


----------



## Flop (Feb 20, 2014)

Satan. Good night. XD


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

665


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 20, 2014)

666


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

665


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 20, 2014)

666


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 20, 2014)

667


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 20, 2014)

666


----------



## FrostyCherryBlossoms (Feb 21, 2014)

667.


----------



## nekosync (Feb 21, 2014)

69


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

669


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 21, 2014)

670


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

671


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 21, 2014)

670


----------



## Sloom (Feb 21, 2014)

Six hundred and seventy-one


----------



## Seastar (Feb 21, 2014)

672


----------



## lea (Feb 21, 2014)

673


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 21, 2014)

674


----------



## Seastar (Feb 21, 2014)

675


----------



## Assassinated (Feb 21, 2014)

Nope both win lolololololol


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2014)

676


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 21, 2014)

677


----------



## Hot (Feb 21, 2014)

676


----------



## Byngo (Feb 21, 2014)

677


----------



## lea (Feb 21, 2014)

678


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 21, 2014)

679


----------



## Hot (Feb 21, 2014)

680


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 21, 2014)

679


----------



## Hot (Feb 21, 2014)

680


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 21, 2014)

681


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 21, 2014)

680


----------



## Seastar (Feb 21, 2014)

681


----------



## Cou (Feb 21, 2014)

682


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 21, 2014)

683


----------



## Cou (Feb 21, 2014)

684


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 21, 2014)

685


----------



## Byngo (Feb 22, 2014)

686


----------



## lea (Feb 22, 2014)

687


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 22, 2014)

688


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

689


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2014)

690


----------



## Bowie (Feb 22, 2014)

689.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 22, 2014)

690


----------



## Cou (Feb 22, 2014)

691


----------



## A11yCat (Feb 22, 2014)

692


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 22, 2014)

691


----------



## lea (Feb 22, 2014)

692


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 22, 2014)

693


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

694


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 22, 2014)

695


----------



## lea (Feb 22, 2014)

696


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

697


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 22, 2014)

698


----------



## Hot (Feb 22, 2014)

699


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

700


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 22, 2014)

701


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

702


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 22, 2014)

703


----------



## lea (Feb 22, 2014)

704


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

705


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2014)

706


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 22, 2014)

707


----------



## Bowie (Feb 22, 2014)

706.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

707


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 22, 2014)

706


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

707.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 22, 2014)

708


----------



## lea (Feb 22, 2014)

709


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

710


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2014)

711


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

712


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 22, 2014)

711


----------



## lea (Feb 22, 2014)

712


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 22, 2014)

711.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

712


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

713


----------



## Seastar (Feb 22, 2014)

714


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

715


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2014)

716


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 22, 2014)

715


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 22, 2014)

716


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

717


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 22, 2014)

716


----------



## Hot (Feb 22, 2014)

717


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 22, 2014)

716..


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

718


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 22, 2014)

716?


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

Apparently I can't count..
717


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 22, 2014)

718


----------



## keepitshay (Feb 22, 2014)

719


----------



## Willow1 (Feb 22, 2014)

720


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2014)

721


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 22, 2014)

722


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 22, 2014)

723 lol


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

724


----------



## Hot (Feb 22, 2014)

723


----------



## keepitshay (Feb 22, 2014)

724


----------



## Hot (Feb 22, 2014)

723.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

724


----------



## keepitshay (Feb 22, 2014)

725


----------



## Hot (Feb 22, 2014)

724


----------



## Willow1 (Feb 22, 2014)

725


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

726


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2014)

727


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

728


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 22, 2014)

729


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 22, 2014)

728


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

729


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2014)

730


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

731


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2014)

732


----------



## Willow1 (Feb 22, 2014)

733


----------



## Hot (Feb 22, 2014)

734


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 22, 2014)

735


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 23, 2014)

736


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

737


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 23, 2014)

738


----------



## amemome (Feb 23, 2014)

739


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 23, 2014)

740


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

739


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

740


----------



## Sloom (Feb 23, 2014)

741


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

742


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 23, 2014)

743


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

742


----------



## Hot (Feb 23, 2014)

741


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

740


----------



## Hot (Feb 23, 2014)

739


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

738


----------



## Hot (Feb 23, 2014)

737


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

736


----------



## Hot (Feb 23, 2014)

735


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

736


----------



## Hot (Feb 23, 2014)

735.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

736


----------



## Hot (Feb 23, 2014)

735


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 23, 2014)

736


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

737


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 23, 2014)

738


----------



## Hot (Feb 23, 2014)

737


----------



## crzygrl0902 (Feb 23, 2014)

738


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 23, 2014)

739


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

740


----------



## Seastar (Feb 23, 2014)

741


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

742


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2014)

743


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

744


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2014)

745


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

746


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

747


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

748


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

749


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

750


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

751
Pfft team phantomhive all the way!
ughhhsebbythou<33


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

752


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

753


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

754


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

755


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

754


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

755


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 23, 2014)

756


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

757


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

756


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

757


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> 756


You seem to be fighting a losing battle, lol.
758


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

757 you got a long way to 1000 just saying


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

Axeler137 said:


> 757 you got a long way to 1000 just saying


Yes, I know. You guys won last time, so I'm just enjoying us being ahead for the moment, lol.
758


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

757
ya'll might win, idk
the guys aren't fighting this round


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

758


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

757


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

758


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

757.


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

758


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

757?


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

Uh, no.
758.
Lol.


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

757


----------



## Seastar (Feb 23, 2014)

lea said:


> Yes, I know. You guys won last time, so I'm just enjoying us being ahead for the moment, lol.
> 758


What do you mean by "You guys won last time"? The girls won last time.
759


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

759


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

759


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

Jirachi100 said:


> What do you mean by "You guys won last time"? The girls won last time.
> 759


Sorry, I thought it was them. I must be mixed up. Maybe it was the time before, or the time before that . . .

760


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

759.


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

760


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

761


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

760


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 23, 2014)

761


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

760.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

761


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

760


----------



## Seastar (Feb 23, 2014)

761


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

762


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

763


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

764


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

765


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 23, 2014)

766


----------



## LaceGloves (Feb 23, 2014)

767


----------



## Hot (Feb 23, 2014)

768


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

769


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

770


----------



## Hot (Feb 23, 2014)

771


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

772


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 23, 2014)

771


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

772


----------



## lea (Feb 23, 2014)

773


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

774


----------



## Hot (Feb 23, 2014)

775


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

776


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 24, 2014)

777


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2014)

778


----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2014)

779


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

778


----------



## lea (Feb 24, 2014)

779


----------



## Seastar (Feb 24, 2014)

780


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2014)

781


----------



## Samwisedream (Feb 24, 2014)

782


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 24, 2014)

783


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

782


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 24, 2014)

783


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

782


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

783


----------



## Seastar (Feb 24, 2014)

784


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 24, 2014)

785


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 24, 2014)

786


----------



## Hot (Feb 24, 2014)

785


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

784


----------



## lea (Feb 24, 2014)

785


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

784.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 24, 2014)

785


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

784


----------



## Hot (Feb 24, 2014)

783


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

784


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

783


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

784


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

783..


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

784..


----------



## Hot (Feb 24, 2014)

783


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

784


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

783


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

784.


----------



## Hot (Feb 24, 2014)

783


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

784


----------



## Hot (Feb 24, 2014)

783


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

784.


----------



## lea (Feb 24, 2014)

785


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

786


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

785


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2014)

786


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

785


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2014)

786


----------



## lea (Feb 24, 2014)

787


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

786


----------



## lea (Feb 24, 2014)

787


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

788


----------



## lea (Feb 24, 2014)

789


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 24, 2014)

790


----------



## lea (Feb 24, 2014)

791


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

790


----------



## lea (Feb 24, 2014)

791


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

790


----------



## lea (Feb 24, 2014)

791


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2014)

792


----------



## Seastar (Feb 24, 2014)

793


----------



## Hot (Feb 24, 2014)

792


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 24, 2014)

794


----------



## Hot (Feb 24, 2014)

792


----------



## lea (Feb 24, 2014)

793


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2014)

794


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

793


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2014)

794


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 24, 2014)

793.


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2014)

794


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 25, 2014)

793.


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 25, 2014)

794


----------



## oath2order (Feb 25, 2014)

795


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 25, 2014)

796


----------



## oath2order (Feb 25, 2014)

797


----------



## skweegee (Feb 25, 2014)

796


----------



## Hot (Feb 25, 2014)

795


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

796


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 25, 2014)

795


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

796


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2014)

797


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

798


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2014)

799


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

800


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 25, 2014)

801


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

802


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2014)

803


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

804


----------



## kasane (Feb 25, 2014)

805


----------



## Cariad (Feb 25, 2014)

806


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

807


----------



## tylarlar (Feb 25, 2014)

808


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

809


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2014)

810


----------



## skweegee (Feb 25, 2014)

809


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

810


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2014)

811


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

812


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

813


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2014)

814


----------



## Hot (Feb 25, 2014)

813


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

814


----------



## Byngo (Feb 25, 2014)

815


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

816


----------



## Hot (Feb 25, 2014)

817


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

818


----------



## Hot (Feb 25, 2014)

819


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

820


----------



## Hot (Feb 25, 2014)

819


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

820


----------



## Hot (Feb 25, 2014)

819.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

820


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 25, 2014)

819


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2014)

820


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

821 (Not again..)


----------



## Gifti3 (Feb 25, 2014)

822


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2014)

823


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

824


----------



## skweegee (Feb 25, 2014)

823


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

824


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

825


----------



## Hot (Feb 25, 2014)

824


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 25, 2014)

825


----------



## Byngo (Feb 25, 2014)

826


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

827


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 25, 2014)

826


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

827


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 25, 2014)

826.


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2014)

828


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

828..


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 25, 2014)

827


----------



## lea (Feb 25, 2014)

828


----------



## Beary (Feb 25, 2014)

829 ~


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 25, 2014)

828


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2014)

829


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 25, 2014)

828


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2014)

829


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 26, 2014)

828


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2014)

829...


----------



## oath2order (Feb 26, 2014)

830


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2014)

831


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2014)

832


----------



## skweegee (Feb 26, 2014)

831


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2014)

832


----------



## Hot (Feb 26, 2014)

831


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 26, 2014)

830


----------



## Chibi Kafu (Feb 26, 2014)

831!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 26, 2014)

832


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2014)

833


----------



## Axeler137 (Feb 26, 2014)

832


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2014)

833


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

834


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 26, 2014)

835


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

836


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 26, 2014)

837


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

838


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 26, 2014)

839


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

840


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2014)

841


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 26, 2014)

842


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

843


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 26, 2014)

844


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2014)

845


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

846


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

847


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

848


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 26, 2014)

849


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

850


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 26, 2014)

851


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

852


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

853


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

854


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2014)

855


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

856


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

857


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2014)

858


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

859


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

860


----------



## Byngo (Feb 26, 2014)

861


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

862


----------



## Seastar (Feb 26, 2014)

863


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

864


----------



## Seastar (Feb 26, 2014)

865


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2014)

866


----------



## Seastar (Feb 26, 2014)

827


----------



## Hot (Feb 26, 2014)

826


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

827


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

Jirachi100 said:


> 827



This went from 866 to 827 in one shot?
Nu uh. 867.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Look at the last couple of pages to see what I mean.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2014)

868


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

869


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

870


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

871


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 26, 2014)

872


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

873


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2014)

874


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

875


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

876


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2014)

877


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

878


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2014)

879


----------



## Byngo (Feb 26, 2014)

880


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

881


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2014)

882


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

883


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

884


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

885


----------



## Hot (Feb 26, 2014)

886


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

887


----------



## Hot (Feb 26, 2014)

888


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

889


----------



## Hot (Feb 26, 2014)

890


----------



## Seastar (Feb 26, 2014)

891


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

892


----------



## Hot (Feb 26, 2014)

893


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

894


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

895


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

896


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

897


----------



## lea (Feb 26, 2014)

898


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2014)

899


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 26, 2014)

900!!!


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2014)

901


----------



## Dolby (Feb 27, 2014)

900


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2014)

901


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2014)

902


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2014)

903


----------



## lea (Feb 27, 2014)

904


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 27, 2014)

905


----------



## lea (Feb 27, 2014)

906


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 27, 2014)

907


----------



## katelynross (Feb 27, 2014)

908


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2014)

909


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 27, 2014)

910


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 27, 2014)

911


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 27, 2014)

912


----------



## seanrc (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm male, but oh well.
913.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 27, 2014)

914?


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 27, 2014)

915


----------



## Byngo (Feb 27, 2014)

916


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 28, 2014)

917


----------



## lea (Feb 28, 2014)

918


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

919


----------



## lea (Feb 28, 2014)

920


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

921


----------



## lea (Feb 28, 2014)

922


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 28, 2014)

923


----------



## kasane (Feb 28, 2014)

924


----------



## lea (Feb 28, 2014)

925


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2014)

926


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

927


----------



## lea (Feb 28, 2014)

927


----------



## JellyDitto (Feb 28, 2014)

926


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

927


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 28, 2014)

928


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

929


----------



## lea (Feb 28, 2014)

930


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

931


----------



## peniny (Feb 28, 2014)

932


----------



## lea (Feb 28, 2014)

933


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

934


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 28, 2014)

935


----------



## lea (Feb 28, 2014)

936


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 28, 2014)

937


----------



## lea (Feb 28, 2014)

938


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

939


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 28, 2014)

940


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

941


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 28, 2014)

942


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

943


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 28, 2014)

944 haha boys will never win


----------



## bluegoat14 (Feb 28, 2014)

945


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

946


----------



## Hot (Feb 28, 2014)

945


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

946


----------



## Hot (Mar 1, 2014)

945


----------



## kasane (Mar 1, 2014)

946


----------



## Cou (Mar 1, 2014)

947


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2014)

948


----------



## lea (Mar 1, 2014)

949


----------



## BeautifulDestruction (Mar 1, 2014)

950


----------



## lea (Mar 1, 2014)

951


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 1, 2014)

952


----------



## lea (Mar 1, 2014)

953


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

954


----------



## lea (Mar 1, 2014)

955


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

956


----------



## Byngo (Mar 1, 2014)

957


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

958


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

959


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

960. 40 more to gooo


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

961 wooo


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 2, 2014)

962 oops


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> 946



What da heck 963


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

964


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 2, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> What da heck 963


Dyslexia >,>
964


----------



## CR33P (Mar 2, 2014)

963
pls


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

964.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh oooooh no you doooon't 965


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 2, 2014)

966


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

967


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 2, 2014)

968


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

969


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 2, 2014)

970


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

971


----------



## oath2order (Mar 2, 2014)

970


----------



## kasane (Mar 2, 2014)

971


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

972


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

973


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2014)

974


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 2, 2014)

975


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2014)

976


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 2, 2014)

977


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

978


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 2, 2014)

979


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2014)

980


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 2, 2014)

981


----------



## AnimeK (Mar 2, 2014)

982


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 2, 2014)

981


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

982


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2014)

983 I assume lol


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

984


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

985


----------



## emre3 (Mar 2, 2014)

984


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2014)

985


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

986


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2014)

986.. i suppose? ._______________.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

988..


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2014)

989


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

990


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2014)

991


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

992 8 more to goooo


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

993
Almost there!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

994


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

995


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

996


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

997


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 2, 2014)

996

(Stalling it out)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

997


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

998


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

999


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

*1000*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

FIVEHUNDREED WHOOPS AHHAAH yasssss


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

Yaaaaaaay!


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow that was easy

lel 501


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

502


----------



## Cory (Mar 2, 2014)

501


----------



## Thunder (Mar 2, 2014)

YOu girls need to stop winning, it's getting tiring updating the OP every few weeks ;o

500


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2014)

501

gurls 5 ever


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 2, 2014)

502


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

503


----------



## FireNinja1 (Mar 2, 2014)

502


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2014)

503


----------



## skweegee (Mar 2, 2014)

502


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2014)

503..


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 2, 2014)

504


----------



## lea (Mar 2, 2014)

505


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 2, 2014)

506


----------



## kasane (Mar 2, 2014)

507
Yea we won


----------



## lea (Mar 2, 2014)

508


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 2, 2014)

509


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 2, 2014)

508.


----------



## lea (Mar 2, 2014)

509


----------



## ChromaticLights (Mar 2, 2014)

510


----------



## Syd (Mar 2, 2014)

511


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 3, 2014)

512


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2014)

511


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

512


----------



## kasane (Mar 3, 2014)

513


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

514


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 3, 2014)

515


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

516


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 3, 2014)

517


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

518


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 3, 2014)

519


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

520
Go girls!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)

521

yeaa


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

522


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 3, 2014)

523


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

524


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 3, 2014)

525


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

526


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 3, 2014)

527


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

528


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)

529


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

530


----------



## emre3 (Mar 3, 2014)

529


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

530


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

531


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 3, 2014)

532


----------



## Seastar (Mar 3, 2014)

533
The girls won again and I missed it?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 3, 2014)

534

Yes


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

535 I was the one to say the big 1000 <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2014)

536


----------



## kasane (Mar 4, 2014)

537


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2014)

538


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 4, 2014)

539


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2014)

540


----------



## kasane (Mar 4, 2014)

541


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2014)

542


----------



## oath2order (Mar 5, 2014)

541


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2014)

542


----------



## skweegee (Mar 5, 2014)

541


----------



## oath2order (Mar 5, 2014)

540


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2014)

541


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2014)

542


----------



## Seastar (Mar 5, 2014)

543


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 5, 2014)

544


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 5, 2014)

545


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 5, 2014)

546


----------



## Seastar (Mar 5, 2014)

547


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 5, 2014)

548 c:


----------



## Seastar (Mar 5, 2014)

549 (-^.^-)


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 5, 2014)

550 B)


----------



## Seastar (Mar 5, 2014)

551!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 5, 2014)

552


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 5, 2014)

553


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2014)

554


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 5, 2014)

555


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2014)

556


----------



## Byngo (Mar 5, 2014)

557


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 5, 2014)

558


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 5, 2014)

559


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2014)

560


----------



## amemome (Mar 5, 2014)

561


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2014)

562


----------



## kasane (Mar 6, 2014)

563


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 6, 2014)

564


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 6, 2014)

565


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 6, 2014)

566


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 6, 2014)

567


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2014)

566


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2014)

567


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 6, 2014)

568


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2014)

569


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 6, 2014)

570


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2014)

571


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 6, 2014)

572


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 6, 2014)

573


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2014)

574


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 6, 2014)

575


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2014)

576


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 6, 2014)

577


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 6, 2014)

578


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2014)

579


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 6, 2014)

580


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2014)

581


----------



## Marii (Mar 6, 2014)

582


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 6, 2014)

583


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2014)

584


----------



## skweegee (Mar 7, 2014)

585


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)

586


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 7, 2014)

587


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)

588


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 7, 2014)

589


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)

590


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 7, 2014)

591


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2014)

592


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2014)

593


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 7, 2014)

594


----------



## kasane (Mar 7, 2014)

595


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2014)

596


----------



## lea (Mar 7, 2014)

597


----------



## kasane (Mar 7, 2014)

598


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 8, 2014)

599


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2014)

600!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 8, 2014)

601!!


----------



## kasane (Mar 8, 2014)

602


----------



## skweegee (Mar 8, 2014)

601


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 8, 2014)

602


----------



## kasane (Mar 8, 2014)

603


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2014)

604


----------



## skweegee (Mar 8, 2014)

603


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2014)

603


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

604


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2014)

605


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

606


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2014)

607


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 8, 2014)

608


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 8, 2014)

609


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2014)

610


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 8, 2014)

611


----------



## skweegee (Mar 8, 2014)

610


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2014)

611


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 8, 2014)

612


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 8, 2014)

613


----------



## skweegee (Mar 8, 2014)

612


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 8, 2014)

613


----------



## Syd (Mar 8, 2014)

614


----------



## oath2order (Mar 9, 2014)

615


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 9, 2014)

614


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 9, 2014)

615


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

614


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 9, 2014)

615 >:U


----------



## ChazSchmidt (Mar 9, 2014)

616


----------



## Bitny (Mar 9, 2014)

617


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2014)

618


----------



## Seastar (Mar 9, 2014)

619


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2014)

620


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 9, 2014)

621


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2014)

622


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 9, 2014)

623


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 9, 2014)

624


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

623


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 9, 2014)

624


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

623


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 9, 2014)

624


----------



## Seastar (Mar 9, 2014)

625


----------



## amisenho (Mar 9, 2014)

626

Experiment 626... o.o


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 9, 2014)

627


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

626


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 9, 2014)

(dammit man) 

627


----------



## Syd (Mar 9, 2014)

628


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2014)

629


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 10, 2014)

630


----------



## akirb (Mar 10, 2014)

629


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2014)

630


----------



## Farobi (Mar 10, 2014)

629


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2014)

630


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2014)

631


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 10, 2014)

632


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2014)

633


----------



## clusa (Mar 10, 2014)

632


----------



## akirb (Mar 10, 2014)

631


----------



## Seastar (Mar 10, 2014)

632


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2014)

633


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 11, 2014)

634


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 11, 2014)

633


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2014)

634


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 11, 2014)

*635*


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2014)

636


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 11, 2014)

*637*


----------



## akirb (Mar 11, 2014)

636


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

637


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 11, 2014)

636


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

637


----------



## Hot (Mar 11, 2014)

638


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 11, 2014)

639


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

640


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 11, 2014)

641


----------



## akirb (Mar 11, 2014)

640


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 11, 2014)

I SAAAAID.. SIX FOURTY-ONE >:U


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

642


----------



## Seastar (Mar 11, 2014)

643


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

644


----------



## Seastar (Mar 11, 2014)

645


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 11, 2014)

646


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

647


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 11, 2014)

646


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

647


----------



## locker (Mar 11, 2014)

646


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2014)

647


----------



## akirb (Mar 11, 2014)

646


----------



## locker (Mar 11, 2014)

645


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 11, 2014)

646


----------



## locker (Mar 11, 2014)

645


----------



## Seastar (Mar 11, 2014)

646


----------



## locker (Mar 11, 2014)

645


----------



## Seastar (Mar 12, 2014)

646


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 12, 2014)

645


----------



## skweegee (Mar 12, 2014)

644


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 12, 2014)

645


----------



## Hot (Mar 12, 2014)

646


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 12, 2014)

647!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 12, 2014)

648


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2014)

649


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 12, 2014)

650


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2014)

651


----------



## akirb (Mar 12, 2014)

650


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 12, 2014)

651


----------



## bakamakoto (Mar 12, 2014)

652 !


----------



## Marii (Mar 12, 2014)

653


----------



## skweegee (Mar 13, 2014)

652


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 13, 2014)

653


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)

654


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 13, 2014)

655


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)

656


----------



## oath2order (Mar 13, 2014)

655


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)

656


----------



## Salem (Mar 13, 2014)

657


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)

658


----------



## oath2order (Mar 13, 2014)

657


----------



## Seastar (Mar 13, 2014)

658


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 13, 2014)

659


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 13, 2014)

660


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 13, 2014)

We're still on 600 I see. 661


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 13, 2014)

662


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 14, 2014)

663


----------



## skweegee (Mar 14, 2014)

662


----------



## veronicay1218 (Mar 14, 2014)

663 c:


----------



## skweegee (Mar 14, 2014)

662


----------



## kasane (Mar 14, 2014)

663


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 14, 2014)

662


----------



## kasane (Mar 14, 2014)

663


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

664


----------



## skweegee (Mar 14, 2014)

663


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2014)

664


----------



## skweegee (Mar 14, 2014)

663


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2014)

664


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 14, 2014)

665


----------



## Salem (Mar 14, 2014)

666


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2014)

667


----------



## twiggy23 (Mar 14, 2014)

668


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2014)

669


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 14, 2014)

670


----------



## akirb (Mar 14, 2014)

669


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 14, 2014)

670


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2014)

671


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 14, 2014)

672


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 14, 2014)

673


----------



## Aizu (Mar 14, 2014)

674


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2014)

675


----------



## akirb (Mar 14, 2014)

674


----------



## Marii (Mar 14, 2014)

675


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

676


----------



## Marii (Mar 14, 2014)

677


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

678


----------



## skweegee (Mar 14, 2014)

677


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

678


----------



## SugarCookies (Mar 14, 2014)

679


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

680


----------



## Jawile (Mar 14, 2014)

679


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

680


----------



## Jawile (Mar 14, 2014)

679


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

680


----------



## Jawile (Mar 14, 2014)

679


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 14, 2014)

680


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

681


----------



## Improv (Mar 14, 2014)

680


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

681.


----------



## Improv (Mar 14, 2014)

680.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

679


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 15, 2014)

680


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

681


----------



## chillv (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey girls, whats up! *wert whirl*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 15, 2014)

680


----------



## kasane (Mar 15, 2014)

681


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

By my godly powers, 0.

Boys win.

- - - Post Merge - - -

in all seriousness though 680


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2014)

681


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 16, 2014)

682


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 16, 2014)

683


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2014)

684


----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2014)

685


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 16, 2014)

686


----------



## skweegee (Mar 16, 2014)

685


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 16, 2014)

686


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 16, 2014)

687


----------



## skweegee (Mar 16, 2014)

686


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 16, 2014)

687


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 16, 2014)

688


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 16, 2014)

689


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 16, 2014)

690


----------



## CR33P (Mar 16, 2014)

this site has more girls than boys :c


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2014)

691


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> this site has more girls than boys :c




agreed, how can we win

i think i have idea 

if we were all girls no one would lose

(grabs knife)


----------



## bakamakoto (Mar 16, 2014)

692 c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 16, 2014)

693


----------



## oath2order (Mar 17, 2014)

692


----------



## skweegee (Mar 17, 2014)

691


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

692


----------



## skweegee (Mar 17, 2014)

691


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

692...


----------



## skweegee (Mar 17, 2014)

691.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

692


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 17, 2014)

693
your welcome♥


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

694


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 17, 2014)

693


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

694


----------



## Salem (Mar 17, 2014)

695


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

696


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

697


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

698


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

699


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 17, 2014)

700!


----------



## skweegee (Mar 17, 2014)

699


----------



## Salem (Mar 17, 2014)

700 e_e


----------



## skweegee (Mar 17, 2014)

699.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 17, 2014)

698


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

699


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 17, 2014)

700


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

701


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 17, 2014)

702


----------



## skweegee (Mar 17, 2014)

701


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

702


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 17, 2014)

703


----------



## skweegee (Mar 17, 2014)

702


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 17, 2014)

703


----------



## skweegee (Mar 17, 2014)

702.


----------



## Regal (Mar 17, 2014)

703


----------



## skweegee (Mar 18, 2014)

702


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 18, 2014)

703
I swear this thread.. when I'm not sure whether someone's a boy or a girl.. big help


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

704


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 18, 2014)

705


----------



## @Rosemist (Mar 18, 2014)

706


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 18, 2014)

707


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

708


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 18, 2014)

709


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 18, 2014)

708


----------



## Salem (Mar 18, 2014)

709


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

710


----------



## Seastar (Mar 18, 2014)

711


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2014)

712


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 18, 2014)

713


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2014)

714


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 19, 2014)

715


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 19, 2014)

716


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2014)

717


----------



## Salem (Mar 19, 2014)

718


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2014)

719


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 19, 2014)

720


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2014)

721


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 19, 2014)

722


----------



## skweegee (Mar 19, 2014)

721


----------



## Byngo (Mar 19, 2014)

722


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2014)

723


----------



## skweegee (Mar 19, 2014)

722


----------



## Goth (Mar 19, 2014)

721


----------



## skweegee (Mar 19, 2014)

720


----------



## juneau (Mar 20, 2014)

Woo, girls making a comeback (since the last time I saw this thread anyway).

721


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 20, 2014)

722


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2014)

723


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 20, 2014)

724


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

725


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 20, 2014)

726


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

727


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 20, 2014)

*flexes muscles* Okay ladies you had your fun but don't think you're gonna win that easily 

726


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 20, 2014)

727


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 20, 2014)

726 *insert evil smiley face here*


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2014)

727


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 20, 2014)

728


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 20, 2014)

727


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

728


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 20, 2014)

729


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 20, 2014)

1 step forward 2 steps backward ;_;

Whatever I'm not going to give up hehe soooooooo

728


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 20, 2014)

729'


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 20, 2014)

728


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

729


----------



## Salem (Mar 20, 2014)

730


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

731


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 20, 2014)

732


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 20, 2014)

731


----------



## Farobi (Mar 20, 2014)

eh we're hopeless anyways

730


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 20, 2014)

729

We need more guys. uwu


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 20, 2014)

728. We're making a comeback!


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 20, 2014)

739


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

*729

730


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 20, 2014)

729

- - - Post Merge - - -

What happens if a transgender person tries to play?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

we had omfa so sorry no you had to make a new or have very strong gender identification

730


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 20, 2014)

731


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

732


----------



## Salem (Mar 20, 2014)

733


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 20, 2014)

734


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2014)

735


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 20, 2014)

736


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2014)

737!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 20, 2014)

738


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2014)

739


----------



## skweegee (Mar 21, 2014)

738


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2014)

739


----------



## skweegee (Mar 21, 2014)

738


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2014)

739...


----------



## kasane (Mar 21, 2014)

740


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

741


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2014)

742


----------



## Farobi (Mar 21, 2014)

741


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

740


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2014)

741


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

740


----------



## keepitshay (Mar 21, 2014)

741.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

740.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

741


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2014)

742


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 21, 2014)

743


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2014)

744


----------



## Salem (Mar 21, 2014)

745


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

744. The girls reign ends here *heroic pose*


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2014)

745
No, it does not.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

744

Oh yes it does


----------



## oath2order (Mar 22, 2014)

743


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 22, 2014)

744


----------



## Salem (Mar 22, 2014)

745


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 22, 2014)

746


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

745. Darn I keep forgetting about this thread ;_;


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 22, 2014)

746


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

745


----------



## Alt For Norge (Mar 22, 2014)

744


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

743


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 22, 2014)

744


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

743


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 22, 2014)

744!


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

743!


----------



## Salem (Mar 22, 2014)

744


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

743 >.>


----------



## Jawile (Mar 23, 2014)

742


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

741


----------



## Salem (Mar 23, 2014)

742


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

741


----------



## skweegee (Mar 23, 2014)

740


----------



## kasane (Mar 23, 2014)

741


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 23, 2014)

740


----------



## skweegee (Mar 23, 2014)

739


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2014)

740


----------



## skweegee (Mar 23, 2014)

739


----------



## Hot (Mar 23, 2014)

740


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 23, 2014)

741


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2014)

742


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 23, 2014)

743


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

744


----------



## Salem (Mar 23, 2014)

745


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

744


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 23, 2014)

745


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

744


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 23, 2014)

743


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2014)

744


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 23, 2014)

745


----------



## Sloom (Mar 23, 2014)

746, I've been thinking this was a bit unfair, since there's less boys than girls here o.o


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 23, 2014)

747


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

Gingersnap35 said:


> 746, I've been thinking this was a bit unfair, since there's less boys than girls here o.o



ya think? lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops 746


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 23, 2014)

the guys just don't post 747


----------



## Marii (Mar 23, 2014)

748


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

747....I'm trapped lol


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

748.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

747


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2014)

748, poyo!


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

749!


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

750?!!


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

751


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

750

*sends out sos to all male TBT'ers*


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 23, 2014)

751


----------



## Hot (Mar 23, 2014)

752


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 23, 2014)

753


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

754


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

holy crap I'm being overwhelmed

753.....mommy help me


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

754
No mercy here.


----------



## Marii (Mar 23, 2014)

755


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

756


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 23, 2014)

757


----------



## Hot (Mar 23, 2014)

758


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

759


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok game face is now on so bring it...

758


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 23, 2014)

759


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

758

I have to wait 15 seconds between posts gf >.<


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2014)

759


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

760


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

759


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

760.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

759


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 23, 2014)

760


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

759


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

760.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

759!


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

760


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

759...


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

760 again...


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

759

You're not winning this one sry


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

760

You're not either.


----------



## Bitny (Mar 23, 2014)

761


----------



## tiffc (Mar 23, 2014)

762


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

763


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

*sigh*

762


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

763


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

762


----------



## Bitny (Mar 23, 2014)

763


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

764! yay!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 23, 2014)

765

woo


----------



## Marii (Mar 23, 2014)

766


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

767


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 23, 2014)

768


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

769


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 23, 2014)

768

Ok I'm done now because this is honestly depressing and not really fair


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

769. haha


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

768


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

769...


----------



## Hot (Mar 23, 2014)

770


----------



## Bitny (Mar 23, 2014)

771


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

772


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

771


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

772


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

771


----------



## Marii (Mar 23, 2014)

772


----------



## Hot (Mar 23, 2014)

773


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

774


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

773


----------



## Salem (Mar 23, 2014)

774


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

773


----------



## Bitny (Mar 23, 2014)

774


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

773


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

774


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 23, 2014)

773


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

772


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

771


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

772


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

771


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

772


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

773


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

774


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

775


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

774


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

775!!!


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

774.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

775


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

774..


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

775 .


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

774...


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

775.


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

774 .


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

775


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

774


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

sevenhundredseventyfive


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

774.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

DCCLXXV


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

Seven Hundred and Seventy-Four.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

七七五


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

774..


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

775


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

0110111 0110111 0110100


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

七百七十五


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

774...


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

7.75 ? 10^2


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

0000001100000110


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

Setecientos setenta y cinco


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

774


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

775 bells


----------



## Bitny (Mar 24, 2014)

776


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

WOOO 777 FINALLY


----------



## skweegee (Mar 24, 2014)

776


----------



## Bitny (Mar 24, 2014)

777


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

778


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2014)

779


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

780


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2014)

781


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

781


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2014)

782

gurrrrrls ftw


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

783 wooooooo ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2014)

784


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

785


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 24, 2014)

786


----------



## Salem (Mar 24, 2014)

787


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2014)

788


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

789


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2014)

790


----------



## Sloom (Mar 24, 2014)

Seven-hundred and ninety one

(Are we there yet o.o)


----------



## Salem (Mar 24, 2014)

792


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

793


----------



## catrina (Mar 24, 2014)

794


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

795


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 24, 2014)

796~


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

797


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 24, 2014)

798


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

799


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

798


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

799


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

798


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

799 >.<


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

798  XD


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

700+90+9


----------



## Salem (Mar 24, 2014)

800


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

801 omggg finally >.<


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

800  ah bummer! Was trying to avoid 800 XD


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

801!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

802


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 24, 2014)

803


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

804


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

803


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

804 .


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

803 .


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2014)

804


----------



## Salem (Mar 24, 2014)

805


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2014)

804


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

803


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

804


----------



## Bitny (Mar 24, 2014)

805


----------



## Salem (Mar 24, 2014)

806


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

805 where are the boys? >.<


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

806
Thier dead. 
because i ate them all


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2014)

804


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

806


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

807


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

806


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

807


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 24, 2014)

808


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

809


----------



## Salem (Mar 24, 2014)

810


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 24, 2014)

811


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

812


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

811   o.o


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

812


----------



## Seastar (Mar 24, 2014)

813 When did it get this high?


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

814


----------



## Seastar (Mar 24, 2014)

815


----------



## Bitny (Mar 24, 2014)

816


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

815


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 24, 2014)

816


----------



## Temari (Mar 24, 2014)

817


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

816


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 24, 2014)

817


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

818


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

817


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

818


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2014)

817


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

818


----------



## krielle (Mar 24, 2014)

819


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

820


----------



## locker (Mar 24, 2014)

819


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

820


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 24, 2014)

819


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

818


----------



## Bitny (Mar 24, 2014)

819


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

818 .


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

819


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 24, 2014)

818


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

819...


----------



## kasane (Mar 24, 2014)

820


----------



## Bitny (Mar 24, 2014)

821


----------



## Salem (Mar 25, 2014)

822


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2014)

821


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

820


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

821


----------



## Hot (Mar 25, 2014)

822


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2014)

821


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

820


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

819


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

818


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

817


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

816


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

815


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

814


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

813

 omg yes ray lets make the biggest comeback of all time!


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 25, 2014)

814


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

813 

We're getting there Yugi


----------



## skweegee (Mar 25, 2014)

812


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

811


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 25, 2014)

812


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

811


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

812
I don't think so.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2014)

811 sorry not sorry


----------



## gorebat (Mar 25, 2014)

810


----------



## Salem (Mar 25, 2014)

811


----------



## gorebat (Mar 25, 2014)

810


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 25, 2014)

811


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

810


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 25, 2014)

811


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

810


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 25, 2014)

811


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

812


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

811


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 25, 2014)

812


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2014)

811


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

810


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

811


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2014)

812


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

813


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

814


----------



## Salem (Mar 25, 2014)

815


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 25, 2014)

816


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

815


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

814


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

815


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

814.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 25, 2014)

815


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

814!


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

815


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

814


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

815...


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

814.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

815


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

814..


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

815.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

814 :3


----------



## skweegee (Mar 25, 2014)

813


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

814


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

813


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

812


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

813


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

812


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

813


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

812!


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

813.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

814


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

815


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

816


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

817


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

818


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

819!
_Let's take this to 1000. XD_


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

820


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

819


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

820.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

819 .


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

820


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 25, 2014)

819


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

820


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

819


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

820


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

819


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 25, 2014)

820


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

821


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

820


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

821


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2014)

820


----------



## krielle (Mar 25, 2014)

821


----------



## Byngo (Mar 25, 2014)

822


----------



## Hot (Mar 25, 2014)

823


----------



## krielle (Mar 25, 2014)

824


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

825


----------



## Salem (Mar 25, 2014)

826


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

827


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 25, 2014)

828


----------



## Hot (Mar 25, 2014)

829


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

830


----------



## Hot (Mar 25, 2014)

831


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

832


----------



## Hot (Mar 25, 2014)

833


----------



## mrbosshead (Mar 25, 2014)

832


----------



## Hot (Mar 25, 2014)

833


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

834


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

835


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 26, 2014)

834


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2014)

834


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 26, 2014)

832


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2014)

831


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

830


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

829


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

828


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

827


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

826


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

825


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

824


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

823


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

822


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

821


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

820

Go boys XD


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

819


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

820


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

ohh no you dont 819


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 26, 2014)

818

- - - Post Merge - - -



rayquaza128 said:


> 820
> 
> Go boys XD



^^^This


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

817


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

818


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

817


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 26, 2014)

816


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

815


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

814


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 26, 2014)

813


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

812


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

813


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

812


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

811


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

812


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

811 .


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

812


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

811.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 26, 2014)

810


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

811


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

810


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

811
I don't think so...


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

810   >:3


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 26, 2014)

811


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

810


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

811


----------



## Seastar (Mar 26, 2014)

812


----------



## Farobi (Mar 26, 2014)

811


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2014)

812

i saw wat u did tharr


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

813


----------



## DJgumball (Mar 26, 2014)

814


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

815


----------



## skweegee (Mar 26, 2014)

814


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

813


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 26, 2014)

814


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

815


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 26, 2014)

816


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

815


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

814


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

813


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

812


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

811


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

810


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 26, 2014)

809


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

808


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

809


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

810


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 26, 2014)

809


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

808


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

809...


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 26, 2014)

810


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

811


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

810


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 26, 2014)

809


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

808


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

809!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

808 .


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 26, 2014)

809


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 26, 2014)

808


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

808


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

808 XD


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

809...


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

808!


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 26, 2014)

810


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

811


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 26, 2014)

812


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

811


----------



## Marii (Mar 26, 2014)

812


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

813


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

812


----------



## Marii (Mar 26, 2014)

^ you mean 812 

813


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

814

Girls *will* be victorious!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

813 I'm posting too slow XD


----------



## Marii (Mar 26, 2014)

you mean 813 

814!


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

813


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

814


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

815


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

814


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

812


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

815. lol


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

814


----------



## Marii (Mar 26, 2014)

you mean 815^! 

816


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

817!

omg...so many people posting *AT THE SAME TIME*. XD


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

816


----------



## Marii (Mar 26, 2014)

yikes this is getting confusing LOL whatever 817


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

818
uhh...what's going on now...


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

819


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

815 .


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 26, 2014)

814


----------



## Marii (Mar 26, 2014)

815


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

814 .


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

815....


----------



## Marii (Mar 26, 2014)

816 ~____~


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

^816

817!


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 26, 2014)

816


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

can i switch sides


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

816. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jman24274 said:


> can i switch sides


As long as you don't confuse the numbering. XD


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

817 this needs to slow down


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

818
agreed


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

819


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

820


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

821


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

822


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

823


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

822 should I just give up? XD


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

823.


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

824 w


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

825 (I think we lost a couple points somewhere XD )


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

826


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

827 now.

_This is going sooo fast now... (maybe we'll reach 1k. lol)_


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

828


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

829


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

830


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

831


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

832


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

833


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

832


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 26, 2014)

831


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

832


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

833


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

834


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

833


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

834.


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

835


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

836


----------



## Bitny (Mar 26, 2014)

837


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

838


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

837


----------



## Marii (Mar 26, 2014)

838


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

389


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

838


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

839


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

838


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

839...


----------



## locker (Mar 26, 2014)

838


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

837


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

838.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 26, 2014)

839


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 26, 2014)

838...the boys are screwed >.<


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

839


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 26, 2014)

838!


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

839


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 26, 2014)

838


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

839.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 26, 2014)

840!


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

841


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 26, 2014)

842


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 26, 2014)

wtf r u serious... 841


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

842


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

843


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

844?


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

845!


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

846


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 26, 2014)

847


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

848


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

Yugi Moto said:


> wtf r u serious... 841



_You can switch sides if you want...heh heh..._








KIDDING! 
You get to sink in the ship along with all the other boys!

- - - Post Merge - - -

849


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

848


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

849


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 26, 2014)

850


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

849 >.<


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

850


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

850


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

852


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

853


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 26, 2014)

854


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

855


----------



## krielle (Mar 26, 2014)

856


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 26, 2014)

857


----------



## Hot (Mar 26, 2014)

858


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

859


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 26, 2014)

860


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 26, 2014)

861


----------



## Salem (Mar 26, 2014)

862


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 26, 2014)

861


----------



## krielle (Mar 26, 2014)

862


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

863


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 27, 2014)

862


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

863!

(new signature. )


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 27, 2014)

862

(Nice) :3


----------



## Bitny (Mar 27, 2014)

863


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 27, 2014)

862


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

863


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 27, 2014)

862


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

863


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

864


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 27, 2014)

863


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

864


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

865


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 27, 2014)

864


----------



## Salem (Mar 27, 2014)

865


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

866


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 27, 2014)

867


----------



## skweegee (Mar 27, 2014)

866


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 27, 2014)

865


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 27, 2014)

864


----------



## locker (Mar 27, 2014)

863


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 27, 2014)

862


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Mar 27, 2014)

863


----------



## Salem (Mar 27, 2014)

864


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

865


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

866


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 27, 2014)

865


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

866.


----------



## Salem (Mar 27, 2014)

867


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

868


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

869


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

870


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

871


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

872


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 27, 2014)

871


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

872


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

873


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 27, 2014)

874


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 27, 2014)

873


----------



## kasane (Mar 27, 2014)

874


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 27, 2014)

873


----------



## krielle (Mar 27, 2014)

874


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

875


----------



## kasane (Mar 28, 2014)

876


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 28, 2014)

677


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2014)

678


----------



## Salem (Mar 28, 2014)

879

(we're in 800s. that was a typo  )


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

880


----------



## Hot (Mar 28, 2014)

881


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

882


----------



## Salem (Mar 28, 2014)

883


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2014)

884


----------



## Farobi (Mar 28, 2014)

883


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

884


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 28, 2014)

885


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

886


----------



## Salem (Mar 28, 2014)

887


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 28, 2014)

888


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

889


----------



## tiffc (Mar 28, 2014)

890....


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

891!


----------



## kasane (Mar 29, 2014)

892


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 29, 2014)

891


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

892


----------



## Goth (Mar 29, 2014)

893


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 29, 2014)

894


----------



## Farobi (Mar 29, 2014)

893


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 29, 2014)

892


----------



## Farobi (Mar 29, 2014)

891


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 29, 2014)

892


----------



## Jawile (Mar 29, 2014)

891


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 29, 2014)

890


----------



## kasane (Mar 30, 2014)

891


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2014)

892


----------



## thebootycall (Mar 30, 2014)

893


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 30, 2014)

892


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 30, 2014)

893


----------



## kasane (Mar 30, 2014)

894


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

895


----------



## Sloom (Mar 30, 2014)

856


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

good try bro.

well 896 since you were bored.


----------



## Salem (Mar 30, 2014)

im confused lol

897


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 30, 2014)

Nonononono 896


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

897


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2014)

898


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 30, 2014)

899


----------



## PrincessCarli (Mar 30, 2014)

900


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 30, 2014)

901


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Mar 30, 2014)

902


----------



## tealseer (Mar 30, 2014)

903


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 31, 2014)

904


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2014)

905


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 31, 2014)

906


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2014)

907!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 31, 2014)

908


----------



## skweegee (Mar 31, 2014)

907


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 31, 2014)

908


----------



## skweegee (Mar 31, 2014)

907.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2014)

908


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 31, 2014)

909


----------



## skweegee (Mar 31, 2014)

908


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr (Mar 31, 2014)

907


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2014)

908


----------



## MayorPeter (Mar 31, 2014)

907


----------



## kasane (Mar 31, 2014)

908


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 31, 2014)

909


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

910


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

909.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Mar 31, 2014)

908


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

909


----------



## lea (Mar 31, 2014)

910


----------



## bluegoat14 (Mar 31, 2014)

911


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2014)

912!


----------



## kasane (Apr 1, 2014)

913


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

914


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 1, 2014)

913


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

914


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2014)

915


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

916


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2014)

917


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

918


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

919


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2014)

920


----------



## bluegoat14 (Apr 1, 2014)

921


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 1, 2014)

920


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

921


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2014)

922


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

923


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

924


----------



## bluegoat14 (Apr 1, 2014)

925


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

926


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 1, 2014)

925


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 1, 2014)

926


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

927


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 2, 2014)

928


----------



## kasane (Apr 2, 2014)

929


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 2, 2014)

930


----------



## kasane (Apr 2, 2014)

931


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 2, 2014)

932


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2014)

933


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 2, 2014)

934


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 2, 2014)

935


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

936


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 2, 2014)

937


----------



## Salem (Apr 2, 2014)

938


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

939


----------



## f11 (Apr 2, 2014)

940


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 2, 2014)

941


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

942


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2014)

943


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 2, 2014)

944


----------



## Salem (Apr 2, 2014)

945


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 2, 2014)

956


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

957


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 2, 2014)

958


----------



## bluegoat14 (Apr 2, 2014)

959


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 2, 2014)

960


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 2, 2014)

961


----------



## Salem (Apr 2, 2014)

952  (we jumped by 10 somewhere... we should be at 952)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

953


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 2, 2014)

954


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

955


----------



## Hot (Apr 2, 2014)

956


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

957


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 2, 2014)

958


----------



## Salem (Apr 2, 2014)

959


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

960


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 2, 2014)

961


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 2, 2014)

962


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 2, 2014)

963


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2014)

964


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 3, 2014)

967


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

erm more like 966 assuming that was 965?


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

965


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

966


----------



## Salem (Apr 3, 2014)

967


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

968


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

969


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

970


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

971!

(Let's go to 1000.)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 3, 2014)

970

(may aswell slow down the process) xD


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

971

(It's inevitable at this point.)


----------



## Salem (Apr 3, 2014)

972


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

973


----------



## bluegoat14 (Apr 3, 2014)

974


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

- 973 = 1 jk 973


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

974


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr (Apr 3, 2014)

973


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

972


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

973...


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

972...


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

973!

stop this...


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

972 no way.


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

973

omg...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 3, 2014)

974


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

973


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 3, 2014)

974!


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

973.


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

974


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

973


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

974...


----------



## Salem (Apr 3, 2014)

975


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2014)

976


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

975


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 3, 2014)

974


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

973


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

974!

nooooo....


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

973.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 4, 2014)

972


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

973...


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 4, 2014)

972.


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

971


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

972...


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

971.


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

972.


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

971..


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

972


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

971 I could use some help here @Rayquaza


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

972...I give up...

This is getting old...


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

971 ikr this game is getting old! Please goto the Nether thread


----------



## skweegee (Apr 4, 2014)

970


----------



## kasane (Apr 4, 2014)

971


----------



## skweegee (Apr 4, 2014)

970


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

971

come on gurrrls.


----------



## kasane (Apr 4, 2014)

972 c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

973


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 4, 2014)

972


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

973


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

974


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

975


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

976


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

977


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

978


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

979


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

980


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

981


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

982
I wanna get to 1000!! ;o;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

983


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

984

me too lol


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

985


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

986


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

987


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

988


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

989


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

990!!!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

991!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

992!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 4, 2014)

993!! ;o;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

994!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

995


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

996


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

997


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

998!!!!!!!!!111!1!1!1!!11!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

999


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 4, 2014)

998 XD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

999


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

1000!!!!! omfg


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 4, 2014)

Congratulations girls XD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

chyeah sistahs <3


----------

